# Züri



## Night-Mare (21. Oktober 2012)

Hoi zsäme,


Irgendwie kann es doch nicht sein, dass es nach wie vor hier keinen richtigen Thread für Zürich gibt.

Ich versuche es mal. Und setze meinen nicht mehr ganz aktuellen Thread an dieser Stelle und etwas allgemeiner fort.

Das Ziel soll nunmehr sein, sich sowohl am Wochenende als auch unter der Woche zu Biketouren im Raum Züri zu finden.

Am Wochenende dürfen es gerne Tagestouren in den Züri-nahen Alpen werden. (Per S-Bahn z. B. nach Goldau, Schwyz, Walensee, Luzern oder Zürcher Oberland.) 

Unter der Woche nach Feierabend (und mit gutem Licht) auf Züriberg, Uetliberg, Altberg, Heitersberg, Lägern etc. 

Ich selber mag es sehr gerne technisch runter. Also Singletrailmap rot oder schwarz oder S2 bis S3. Wer sich mir anschliessen möchte, sollte also Spass im etwas gröberen Gelände haben. 1000 hm und drüber kommen auch gerne zusammen. Liftauffahrten sind nicht meins.

Aber es kann jeder gerne hier seine Tourenvorschläge posten. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja dann mal hier so etwas wie einen Treffpunkt für den Zürcher Raum hin.


Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## Freefallx (21. Oktober 2012)

booked


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde Dienstag 18:00 Uhr ab Bhf. Altstetten zu einer Feierabendrunde auf den Ütliberg aufbrechen. Werden so etwa 800 hm, gegen 21:00 Uhr zurück am Triemli.


----------



## FrankausHalle (22. Oktober 2012)

Hey Jörg,
Dienstag 18Uhr am Bhf Altstetten klingt gut. Ich bin dabei. 

Falls du mir eine SMS schreiben oder mich anrufen wolltest/solltest, so klappt das nicht. Ich habe gesten mein Handy in der Waschmaschine mitgewaschen. Super Sache.

Bis Morgen dann,
Frank


----------



## chrigel (22. Oktober 2012)

es gibt den Verein Züritrails und jeden Mittwoch Social Ride ab 19Uhr Tram Haltestelle Triemli
gruss Chrigel


----------



## Night-Mare (22. Oktober 2012)

@ Chrigel,

Vielen Dank für den Tipp! Was kann ich mir unter Social Ride vorstellen? Und wo bekommt man solche (und mehr) Infos zu Züri-Trails her? Die Webseite ist in Hinblick auf "richtige" Bike-Aktivitäten (und auch sonstiges) recht zurückhaltend und ich würde wirklich gerne wissen, was da so läuft im Verein.


@ Frank,

Wir sehen uns morgen, Vorderausgang BHF Altstetten. Und bezüglich Handy kann ich Dir nur meins empfehlen, das übersteht mit etwas Glück auch Waschgänge. Mit Sicherheit aber Bike-typische Umweltverhältnisse...


Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## redblack (22. Oktober 2012)

apropos handy und waschmaschine, 2 std. 50 grad im backofen und es funzt wieder. bei mir hats geklappt.


----------



## Night-Mare (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich starte Donnerstag ab 18:00 wieder zu einer kleinen Runde ab Bf. Altstetten.


----------



## FrankausHalle (25. Oktober 2012)

Hey Jörg, ich bin heute nicht mit dabei. 
Nächste Woche bin ich wieder Di, Mi und Do für ne Fahrt zu begeistern.


----------



## msl70 (28. Oktober 2012)

hab heute ein paar einsame spuren auf dem üetliberg hinterlassen...
bei einigermassem guten wetter wäre ich am mittwochabend nochmals dabei, kann aber auch wo anders in der region sein. wer ist dabei?

allen einen guten start in die woche

fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (29. Oktober 2012)

Hi Fredi,

Da hätte ich gerne mitgemacht - beim Spuren legen.
Mittwoch werden es wohl eher Spuren in Matsch als im Schnee, aber ich denke, das ich trotzdem dabei bin. Habe letzte Woche nochmals den Schlamm auf Üetliberg und Zürichberg getestet, könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, die Konsistenz des Untergrundes in anderen Regionen um Zürich unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Solange der eine oder andere Trail dabei ist...

Mittwoch kann ich ab 17.30 Uhr oder später in Altstetten los. Könnten uns dort treffen oder (etwas später) woanders, wenn das besser passt...

Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (30. Oktober 2012)

Hey Hey, ich würde mich Mittwoch wieder gerne anschließen. 17:30Uhr Bhf. Altstetten steht?


----------



## msl70 (30. Oktober 2012)

bhf altstetten 17.30 schaff ich nicht. 
entweder 18.18 bhf alt, oder 18.00 haltestelle milchbuck - danach auf den berg, dolder und wieder zurück.
schlammig ist es so oder so - spielt keine rolle wo wir fahren.
jörg - was meinst du?

gruss in den abend

fredi


----------



## FrankausHalle (30. Oktober 2012)

Ob 18:00 dort oder 18:15 dort ... da bin ich flexibel. Was meint ihr also?


----------



## Night-Mare (30. Oktober 2012)

18:00 Uhr Tram Haltestelle Milchbuck (Irchelpark) geht klar. Dolder (und ein paar Trails davor und danach) auch. Falls wer zu spät kommt: Handy...

Bis morgen,
Jörg.


----------



## msl70 (30. Oktober 2012)

so kann ich zufrieden schlafen gehen gute nacht


----------



## PackElend (1. November 2012)

morgen,
wer sucht der findet endlich mal nen vernünftiger Beitrag für Züri 
Gleich mal ne Frage, weiss jemand wie es auf dem _Lägeren_ aussieht? Denn wenn das Wetter morgen halbwegs hält würde ich am Sa vormittag mit meiner Freundin aufs Rädle schwingen, für Sa  Nachmittag / So sieht es ja eher schlecht aus und wollte mal was anderes fahren als immer der Ütliberg alternativ Züriberg / Dolder.
Wenn jemand mit will, nur zu.

merci 
stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (1. November 2012)

Hey Stefan, 
gemeinsame Touren sind immer was feines. Bisher haben wir uns aufgrund des Themas hier schon ein paar mal geroffen und sind gefahren. Abonniere doch das Thema und komm das nächste mal einfach mit.

Wie soll es denn auf den Lägeren aussehen? Grundsätzlich oder gerade wettertechnisch und vom Untergrund her? Grundsätzlich ist es sicher nichts für Anfänger, verblockt und mit zahlreichen Tragestellen versehen. Mit etwas Übung kommt man aber zurecht. Vom Untergrund her, dürften momentan noch Schneereste oben liegen, die gemeinsam mit Matsch eine feine Angelegenheit bilden. Auf den Kalksteinplatten direkt  am Kamm dürfte es bei Nässe und Schnee sicher sehr rutschig sein.
Beste Grüße
Frank


----------



## redblack (1. November 2012)

war grad auf der lägern, extrem rutschig und die nassen wurzeln sieht man unter dem laub gar nicht. hat aber trotzdem mächtig spass gemacht.


----------



## Night-Mare (1. November 2012)

Lägeren: Die in der Schweizer Singletrailmap eingezeichneten roten Trails sind für einen guten Biker sicher nett. Schwarz und der Grat ist nur was für gute - sehr gute Techniker. Teilwiese auch nicht ganz ungefährlich, vor allem bei Nässe. Alles weitere hat Frank sehr gut beschrieben. Ich persönlich mag den Lägeren sehr, da er definitiv das technischste ist, was man im nahen Züri-Umland findet.

Ich werde Samstag eine Tour auf die Rigi machen. Mit dem Zug nach Arth-Goldau. Wird sicher so 1400 hm und auch hier und da etwas technischer.

Ansonsten ist jeder gerne eingeladen zu uns zu stoßen.


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## redblack (1. November 2012)

sorry, ich bin an der lägern aufgewachsen. am gratweg mit dem bike unterwegs zu sein ist a. gefährlich und b. respektlos und es bringt nur ärger. es hat rundum jede menge alternativen.


----------



## redblack (1. November 2012)

apropos rigi, ab 1300 m geschlossene schneedecke.


----------



## Night-Mare (2. November 2012)

@redblack

Hey, weniger schreiben, mehr biken! Komm doch mal mit, ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich noch mehr Leute aus der Region hier anschliessen!

Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## PackElend (2. November 2012)

tja nach dem regen letzt nacht bleibt wohl nur züri/dolder, da ich mich auf den lägern nicht wirklich auskenne.


----------



## Night-Mare (4. November 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Statements von diesem Samstag zum Thema Regen oder Schnee... 

Rigitour Nummer zwei dieses Jahr. Ein traumhafter Herbsttag. 







Die Auffahrt war komplett schneefrei (Südseite).


Schneereste am Gipfel. Und ein Ausblick wie gemalt (Mythen vorm Glärnisch):







Die ersten 300 Tiefenmeter war Snowbiken angesagt. So dick wie hier war kam es dabei aber kein zweites Mal. Also - Festhalten und durchrutschen! Spaß pur...







Es folgten weitere gut 800 Tiefenmeter "normales" Trailvergnügen...

Gut versteckte Traumtrails ab Seebodenalp:












What a day...







Bis bald,
Jörg.


----------



## msl70 (4. November 2012)

ey - cool 
wär gerne dabei gewesen 
wer hat die fotos geschossen?

ich hab heute eine slowmotion-albis-tour gemacht - lieder keine bilder...

muss noch schauen, ob ich am mittwoch dabei bin. hab ne sitzung bis 17.00 und weiss noch nicht wie ich das mit bike und klamotten hin kriege.

nen guten start in die woche

fredi


----------



## msl70 (4. November 2012)

redblack schrieb:


> sorry, ich bin an der lägern aufgewachsen. am gratweg mit dem bike unterwegs zu sein ist a. gefährlich und b. respektlos und es bringt nur ärger. es hat rundum jede menge alternativen.



aber auf die lägern musst du zuerst mal kommen - bin gerne dabei wenn du deine hometrails bekannt gibt's... nxt weekend?

grz fredi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (4. November 2012)

msl70 schrieb:


> ...wer hat die fotos geschossen...



Selbstauslöser. Habe Tour und Traumwetter genutzt, mit meiner neuen Cam zu spielen...


----------



## redblack (4. November 2012)

msl70 schrieb:


> aber auf die lägern musst du zuerst mal kommen - bin gerne dabei wenn du deine hometrails bekannt gibt's... nxt weekend?
> 
> grz fredi



hallo fredi,
ich meide nur den gratweg auf der lägern, sonst hat es jede menge spassige trails, die aber diese woche extrem rutschig waren.


----------



## FrankausHalle (5. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
wie sehen denn die Pläne für diese Woche aus? 
Ich stehe am Di, Mi und/oder Do fürs Biken zur Verfügung.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Night-Mare (5. November 2012)

Mir passen Mittwoch oder Donnerstag gut. Donnerstag wäre mir lieber wenn Fredi Mittwoch sowieso nicht kann, denn da soll das Wetter noch besser sein, bzw. es ist dann schon etwas länger trocken. Würde gerne noch auf Rückmeldung von Fredi warten, ob er es Mittwoch hin bekommt oder nicht.

Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## FrankausHalle (6. November 2012)

Wenn Fredi Mittwoch nicht kann, können wir gerne Donnerstag fahren.  Wobei wir beide auch gerne schon Mittwoch ne Runde drehen können. Was meinst du?


----------



## msl70 (6. November 2012)

ich kann morgen definitiv nicht, dafür passt donnerstagabend. 
ab wo gehts los?


----------



## Night-Mare (6. November 2012)

Mir reicht einmal diese Woche. Donnerstagabend ist auch gut. Können uns gerne wieder 18.00 Uhr Altstetten Bhf. treffen und dann entweder Üetliberg oder Mal Richtung Heitersberg, wenn jemand da ein paar nette Sachen kennt.

Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## FrankausHalle (6. November 2012)

Donnerstag 18uhr ist ok.
Aber von Altestetten aus in Ri. Heitersberg ist ziemlich lange eine recht öde Strecke. Zumindest kenne ich da nichts aufregendes. Oder Fredi, kennst du da was?
Direkt Hetersberg kenne ich dann schon einiges.


----------



## Night-Mare (7. November 2012)

Wo fährt man dann am besten los, wenn man z. B. ein, zwei S-Bahn Stationen optimalerweise ab Altstetten oder Hardtbrücke einkalkuliert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (7. November 2012)

Na dann am besten ab Dietikon.

Was gibts denn sonst noch für Optionen? Uetliberg Richtung Albis?


----------



## msl70 (7. November 2012)

route heitersberg: von altstetten  nach dietikon mit dem bike dauert ca. 20 min. da lohnt sich die sbahn fast nicht. mein vorschlag: bhf altstetten - limmatuferweg - bhf glanzenberg - hasenberg (bis dahin wars langweilg, dafür sind wir warmgefahren) - gratweg auf dem  heitersberg (im dunkeln bestimmt spassig, da keine spaziergänger) - forstwege richtung rüsler - singeltrail dem stacheldraht entlang (speziell im dunkeln aufregend) - wieder forstwege richtung rüsler - singeltrail richtung baden mit knackigem downhill. bis dahin sind wir ca. 2h unterwegs, entweder wir nehmen die sbahn, oder fahren den limmatuferweg zurück.

route üetliberg albis: war ich schon am sonntagmorgen bei herrlichstem wetter, ist aber bestimmt eine alternative (hat um diese zeit bestimmt weniger spaziergänger

züriberg


----------



## msl70 (7. November 2012)

falsche taste und das ding war schon weg, ipad sei dank....

route züriberg dolder: hatten wir letzte woche

route altberg: wird ziemlich schlammig sein, ich glaub da sulen sich momentan die wildschweine

route lägern: ist wohl eher am tag zu empfehlen

was bleibt? hab ich was vergessen? ich könnte um 18.08 am bhf altstetten sein

allen einen schönen abend

fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (7. November 2012)

18.08 geht klar. Ich wäre für die Variante 1 - Heitersberg und dann höchstwahrscheinlich mit der S Bahn zurück. Frank, auch o. k. für dich? Wir können dich auch gegen 18:30 Uhr Richtung Dietikon (z. B. Bhf Glanzenberg) treffen?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## FrankausHalle (7. November 2012)

Ja das ist alles ok für mich. Ich würde dann am Bahnhof Dietikon auf euch warten. Da müsst ihr sowieso noch vorbei fahren. 18:30 bin ich dann da. Vorne an dem Teil, wo die Bushaltestellen sind.

S-Bahn zurück können wir ja dann spontan entscheiden. Für die Strecke Dietikon-Heitersberg-Baden hin und zurück, benötige ich sonst so ca. 2 Stunden. Das geht ja von der zeit her noch.


----------



## Night-Mare (8. November 2012)

Alles klar, bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnhard (10. November 2012)

Auch wenn es nicht 100% hier rein passt, aber:

Nächstes Jahr fange ich als Projektingenieurin Zürich an. Kennt von euch jemand, der zufällig ein WG-Zimmer ab Dez/Jan frei hat? Sehr gerne auch bei Bikern 

Wenn der Schnee nächstes Jahr getaut ist, wäre auch bei der ein oder anderen Tour dabei!


----------



## Brig (10. November 2012)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht 100% hier rein passt, aber:
> 
> Nächstes Jahr fange ich als Projektingenieurin Zürich an. Kennt von euch jemand, der zufällig ein WG-Zimmer ab Dez/Jan frei hat? Sehr gerne auch bei Bikern
> 
> Wenn der Schnee nächstes Jahr getaut ist, wäre auch bei der ein oder anderen Tour dabei!



Ich kenne leider nichts, aber schau mal hier rein: http://www.ronorp.net/zuerich/stadtleben/alle-inhalte - da hab ich schon öfter was gesehen. Viel Glück!


----------



## FrankausHalle (10. November 2012)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht 100% hier rein passt, aber:



Nichts aber. Stimmt, es gehört wirklich zu 100% hier nicht rein.


----------



## FrankausHalle (13. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
wie schaut's diese Woche aus? Mittwoch?
Grüße


----------



## msl70 (13. November 2012)

diesen und nächsten mittwoch gehts bei mir leider nicht. vielleicht am weekend...
ne schöne woche


----------



## Night-Mare (13. November 2012)

Ich wäre morgen für eine kleine Runde zu haben. 18:00 Uhr ab Altstetten, oder wie? 

Gruss,
Jörg.

P. S. Das Wochenende soll schön werden! Ich plane deshalb wiedermal was in südlicher Richtung, 1 h plusminus mit dem Zug.


----------



## FrankausHalle (13. November 2012)

Bin für beides zu haben. morgen 18 uhr Altstette. Eine kleine Runde reicht morgen aus.

Und das Wochenende bin hier in ZH. Können gerne was zusammen planen.


----------



## Night-Mare (15. November 2012)

Also, Wochenende ist noch relativ offen. Habe es noch nicht geschafft die Webcams wegen Schnee in den Züri-nahen Alpen zu inspizieren. Deshalb sind im Moment für mich immer noch zwei Möglichkeiten offen: Bei Schnee über 1500 Hm tendiere ich zur Gegend um Wald, Schnebelhorn. Sonst Luzern, von dort Richtung Pilatus. Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir egal, Abfahrt so zwischen zehn und elf ab Züri HB.

Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## Kerberos (16. November 2012)

Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen, Euch noch unserem Fondue-Ride anzuschliessen! (Frank ist ja schon angemeldet)


----------



## Night-Mare (16. November 2012)

Danke. Leider etwas zu spät, meine Pläne sind schon andere. Nämlich um 10:35 Uhr ab Züri HB Gleis 4 den IR nach Luzern und dann dort weiter mit der S5 nach Alpnachstad und zum Pilatus hoch. Abfahrt dann Richtung Lopper, Hergiswil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (18. November 2012)

Und hier mal ein paar Bilder von unserer (Frank und meiner) gestrigen Tour am Pilatus.

Der Vierwaldstättersee mal anders:






Sundown-Flowtrailing:





Und wieder: What a day...





Jörg


----------



## Simon Katsch (18. November 2012)

Schäne Bilder!!
Respekt!!


----------



## FrankausHalle (21. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, diese Woche wird es bei mir nichts mehr werden. Kommende Woche auf jeden Fall wieder.


----------



## Kerberos (21. November 2012)

Ich würde heute gern eine Runde fahren. So ab (frühestens) 18:00 Uhr Abfahrt ~Milchbuck wäre ich einsatzbereit. Jemand dabei?


----------



## Night-Mare (21. November 2012)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Ich würde heute gern eine Runde fahren. So ab (frühestens) 18:00 Uhr Abfahrt ~Milchbuck wäre ich einsatzbereit. Jemand dabei?



Wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen, aber etwas früher wäre nicht schlecht gewesen. Optimalerweise den Abend vorher...

Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## Kerberos (25. November 2012)

Nach dem Züritrails-Trailwisch gestern ist mir klar, dass ich mal wieder auf den Üetliberg muss. Und zwar morgen Montag Abend, 18:30 ab Schranke Triemli. -- Jemand dabei?

// sent from mobile


----------



## Night-Mare (25. November 2012)

Morgen Abend kann ich leider nicht. (Das wäre auch recht schmerzhaft nach zwei Tagen auf dem Bike.) 
Ich kann Dir den Mittwoch oder den Donnerstag anbieten. Zeit wäre o. k.

Jörg.

Edit: Ein Blick auf die Wettervorhersage sagt mir, dass Dienstagabend durchaus auch eine Option sein sollte...


----------



## Kerberos (25. November 2012)

Tja, schade, Di und Do gehen bei mir nie, Mittwoch maximal jeder Zweite. 

// sent from mobile


----------



## Night-Mare (25. November 2012)

Und - Ist dieser Mittwoch ein zweiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (25. November 2012)

Hehe, nein. Und dann ward Schnee.

// sent from mobile


----------



## Night-Mare (25. November 2012)

Da hier schon mal danach gefragt wurde und ich heute auf der Lägern tatsächlich zwei (recht überforderten) Bikern begegnet bin, habe ich mal die Singletrail-Map aufgeschlagen - Und große Augen gemacht:

*Anders als in der Swiss-Singletrail-Map eingezeichnet gibt es auf der Lägern definitiv keine Straße und keinen Forstweg. Und die Trails da oben sind definitiv nicht leicht (also nach SSTM blau gezeichnet) zu fahren! Die Karte irrt hier GEWALTIG!*

Die Lägern ist (egal ob in der SSTM eingezeichnet oder nicht  ) nur was für Leute, die wissen was sie tun! Ein vorherige Wanderung dort kann nicht schaden. Hier  ein Bild von einer *leichteren* (!) Stelle. Der Grat ist wirklich nicht breiter!

Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## Night-Mare (25. November 2012)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Und dann ward Schnee.



nee!


----------



## Kerberos (25. November 2012)

Moment. Als ich gestern in die Wettervorhersage schaute, war der Montag noch trocknen! Dann lasse ich das auch eher. Verdammt.

// sent from mobile


----------



## Night-Mare (25. November 2012)

Mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 40% wird es ab 19.00 Uhr maximal 1 mm geben... Wenn Dir das schon zuviel ist dann solltest die Wahl Deines Wohnortes nochmal überdenken.


----------



## Kerberos (25. November 2012)

Bei meinem Standard ist es schlechter: http://www.meteocentrale.ch/de/europa/schweiz/wetter-zuerich/details/N-3518042/
Ich entscheide es am Abend, dann bleibt halt Zürichberg, ob gefahren oder gelaufen.

// sent from mobile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (27. November 2012)

Gerade recht ruhig hier. Kein Wunder bei dem Wetter. 
Ich werde bei den Aussichten, wenn überhaupt, diese Woche wohl höchstens Freitagabend eine kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## FrankausHalle (28. November 2012)

Hey Hey Zusammen,
ich bin diese Woche krankheitsbedingt nicht mit von der Partie.


----------



## Night-Mare (28. November 2012)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## msl70 (3. Dezember 2012)

mittwoch 18.00 uhr , treffpunkt tramhalstelle milchbuck, den züriberg rauf unter runter, bis die zehen gefrieren, wer ist dabei?


----------



## Kerberos (3. Dezember 2012)

Zwar mein "erster" Mittwoch, aber Weihnachtsessen :-/


----------



## smohr (4. Dezember 2012)

Jop morgen Abend Raclette mit Flüssigkeiten in Firma


----------



## FrankausHalle (4. Dezember 2012)

Hey Fredi, ich bin auch noch raus. Immer noch nicht ganz fit wieder. 
Na hoffentlich mag Jörg bei den Verhältnissen fahren. Wird sicher mega schlammig auf dem Züriberg.


----------



## Night-Mare (4. Dezember 2012)

Jörg mag bei dem Wetter auch nicht. Sorry. Bin letzten Freitag gefahren und werde am Wochenende fahren. Das reicht mir momentan. Jemand Samstag oder Sonntag mit von der Partie? Bei etwas mehr Schnee als Matsch hoffentlich...

Jörg.


----------



## msl70 (4. Dezember 2012)

wenn das so ist.... pflüg ich mich halt alleine durch den matsch....

@ jörg: ich kann nur am sonntag, mal schauen was das wetter macht.

allen eine schöne woche 
fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (7. Dezember 2012)

Sonntag wäre ich höchstwahrscheinlich auch für eine kleine Runde zu haben.

@ Fredi: Am Mittwoch gefahren?

Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msl70 (7. Dezember 2012)

meine ausfahrt am mittwochabend war wie ein kleiner vorgeschmack auf dieses wochenende. auf dem züriberg hatte es pulvrigen neuschnee in dem ich meine spuren zog. den spuren nach war ich aber nicht der einzige der an diesem abend unterwegs war. auf jedefall hat's spass gemacht und lust auf mehr.... sonntagnachmittag könnte die fortsetzung sein - ich meld mich morgen nochmals

gruss fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahre sicher morgen. Üetliberg, Antennentrail...? Wird sicher lustig!


----------



## msl70 (8. Dezember 2012)

ey jörg

hab gäste heute abend, die planung für morgen mach ich lieber morgen früh....
ich ruf dich vor dem mittag an, ok?

grz fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (9. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar. Will auch nicht zu früh los und dann so was um die 3 Stunden...


----------



## Night-Mare (11. Dezember 2012)

Jemand morgen Abend mit von der (Rutsch-)Partie?


----------



## Tommy320is (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,


ich bin von Sa bis Di in Zürich (Meilen) und wäre nicht abgeneigt eine Tour zu drehen.
Ich kann auch mit dem Auto irgendwo hin anreisen.
Ist fürs WE irgendwas in Planung?

MfG Tommy


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin erst Sonntag wieder im Lande und werde dann wohl wenn überhaupt sehr spontan eine schnelle Runde drehen... Aber überhaupt stellt sich die Frage, was du suchst? Die Berge sind verschneit, die Trails um Zürich knietief matschig.


----------



## Tommy320is (28. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

das hört sich ja nicht so gut an.

Bei der Streckenwahl bin ich rel flexibel - muss man sich ja wohl den Bedingungen anpassen.

Knietief matschig wäre ja quasi unfahrbar - deshalb hab ich auch hier gefragt was es an Möglichkeiten gibt.


Samstag ist bei mir der Anreisetag - würde also auch nur So, Mo und evtl. Di fahren wollen.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich das Rad überhaupt einpacken soll...


Gruß Tommy


----------



## Tommy320is (30. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ich heute ne kleine Abendrunde gedreht.
Es war ganz nett:

http://www.movescount.com/mymoves/edit/move9560259

Gruß Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (30. Dezember 2012)

Wo warst? Der Link klappt nur mit einem Login...  Ich war auch noch spontan auf dem Züriberg, eine schnell Runde in der wunderschönen Nachmittagssonne. Aber schlammig war es teilweise noch extrem. Aber schon etwas besser als noch am Dienstag.


----------



## Tommy320is (30. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ich bin von Meilen hoch zum Pfannenstiel und dann den Grüeziweg runter bis zum See und wieder hoch nach Meilen.

hier ein neuer link:

http://www.movescount.com/moves/move9560259

Gruß Tommy


----------



## Night-Mare (4. Januar 2013)

Züri-Locarno-Züri an einem Tag. 400 km Auto, 1450 hm per Bike. Bei dem Wetter definitiv eine Option... 

*Frühling im Januar*


----------



## msl70 (7. Januar 2013)

vorschlag zur mittwochabendrunde, start 18.15  haltestelle milchbuck. 
oder hat wer einen anderen vorschlag?

grüsse ins neue jahr

fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (8. Januar 2013)

msl70 schrieb:


> vorschlag zur mittwochabendrunde, start 18.15  haltestelle milchbuck.
> oder hat wer einen anderen vorschlag?
> 
> grüsse ins neue jahr
> ...



Ich kann leider morgen nicht und drehe heute spontan eine kleine Runde. Wer mag kann sich -spontan- anschliessen. So ab sechs.

Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## FrankausHalle (8. Januar 2013)

Hey ich bin wieder im Lande. Würde Mittwoch mitkommen.

Wie siehts denn am Wochenende aus? Mag jemand etwas unternehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (8. Januar 2013)

Hoi Frank,

Gutes Neues! Am Wochenende bin ich gerne dabei, je nach Wetter und (hoffentlich nicht vorhandenem) Neuschnee auch gerne per S-Bahn in Richtung Züri-Oberland oder Arth-Goldau oder Einsiedeln. (Unterhalb der Schneegrenze, versteht sich...)

Morgen seid Ihr wohl nur zu zweit. Viel Spaß, die Trails sind gerade ganz passabel!

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## msl70 (8. Januar 2013)

salut frank

mir ist morgen abend was dazwischen gekommen, vielleicht könnte ich am donnerstag - muss aber morgen zuerst abchecken -melde mich nochmals. sorry.
 @Jörg, muss traumhaft chillig gewesen sein auf deiner tessiner runde und warme ohren hast du auch gehabt, neuer helm - oder? 
falls das wetter mitmacht bin ich sa. oder auch so. dabei.


----------



## FrankausHalle (9. Januar 2013)

Hey Fredi, hey Jörg, euch auch noch ein gesundes Neues. 
dass es heute nicht klappt, ist nicht so schlimm. Fredi, ist es für dich möglich, noch Donnerstag tagsüber spontan zu entscheiden? Oder musst du das schon heute Abend wissen?

Am Wochenende in Züri Oberland zu fahren finde ich gut. Ich bin dabei. Ob Sa. oder So. ist mit gleich, da bin ich noch flexibel.


----------



## msl70 (9. Januar 2013)

leider schaff ich es auch morgen nicht, die arbeit überrollt mich gerade.
dafür freu ich mich umso mehr aufs weekend.

fredigruss


----------



## Night-Mare (10. Januar 2013)

Sieht so aus, als ob das Wochenendwetter gerade angekommen ist. :-(
Wenn Ausflug Richtung Süden, dann wohl eher 2,5 h statt einer dreiviertel. Oder sich auf etwas Schnee einstellen.

Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## FrankausHalle (10. Januar 2013)

Samstag siehts, ohne Regen, wettertechnisch noch besser aus. Wenn wir weiter südlich fahren wollen, hätten wir es dann auch deutlich wärmer. Von mir aus können wir das gerne so machen.


----------



## Night-Mare (10. Januar 2013)

Ich denke, ich bleibe dieses Wochenende in der Region. Nächstes bin ich Strohwitwer, da bin ich auch für einen Zweitagesausflug zu haben.
Vom Wetter her sieht der Samstag wirklich gut aus, vor allem Richtung Luzern. Die große Frage ist nur, ob man dort nicht bereits unterhalb der Nebelgrenze im Schnee stecken bleibt...


----------



## fitwit3 (10. Januar 2013)

Hoi zäme
Ich habe gerade diese Thread gelesen. Ich wohne in Zürich und fahre ich gern technisches Singletrails Berg ab und Berg auf. Werde ich gern mehr Mountainbiker/in kennenlernen, wahrscheinlich gehe ich dieses Wochenende iregendwo in der nahe von Zurich wenn jemand anderes hat lust zu fahren...
Cait


----------



## FrankausHalle (11. Januar 2013)

Hey Jörg, das Wetter sieht ja heute wirklich super mies aus. Ob das morgen besser ist?
Was hältst du von von einer Runde Uetliberg-Albis?
 @fitwit3: Nur zu. Du kannst gerne mitkommen. Samstag zbsp.?


----------



## Night-Mare (11. Januar 2013)

Üetliberg klingt gut - Da oben sollte der Matsch jetzt vom Schnee verdeckt sein. Ich denke, ich könnte so gegen 11.00 starten. Muss bei dem Wetter ja auch nicht zu lang werden.

Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (11. Januar 2013)

ja um 11 is super. und wenn es zwei drei stunden sind, hat man auch noch vom restlichen tag etwas. 

treffpunkt? wo? Bhf. Altstetten? 

Was ist mit Fredi? Kommt der auch mit? Schreibst du ihm eine SMS, falls er das hier nicht liest?


----------



## fitwit3 (11. Januar 2013)

schlussendlich schaffe ich Morgen nicht aber hoffentlich nächste Wochenend oder irgenwann am Abend...


----------



## msl70 (11. Januar 2013)

bin auch dabei, 11.00 bhf altstetten, freut euch auf eine fangopackung

grüsse fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (11. Januar 2013)

Alles klar, um elf am Bahnhof Altstetten. Bis morgen!


----------



## Night-Mare (13. Januar 2013)

Hoi zsäme,
Habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich Mittwoch wegen Job nicht kann. Somit nur der Dienstag- oder der Donnerstagabend klappt. 
Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## FrankausHalle (14. Januar 2013)

Dann bin ich für Donnerstag.
Dienstag kann ich nicht.


----------



## Night-Mare (14. Januar 2013)

Und den muss ich jetzt leider auch absagen... Bin das Wochenende Strohwitwer und Mittwoch geschäftlich weg. Deshalb hat sich den Donnerstag jetzt mein anderer Chef  gesperrt... Ich hoffe, Fredi leistet Dir Mittwoch Gesellschaft. Oder Du bekommst als Pionierauftrag die Erkundung des Socialrides.


----------



## msl70 (15. Januar 2013)

ich wär zu haben für eine runde auf dem züriberg, falls es nicht klappt - auch nicht schlimm...


----------



## FrankausHalle (16. Januar 2013)

Hey Fredi, ich wäre morgen, für eine Runde zu haben. Wäre das für dich ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msl70 (16. Januar 2013)

geht nicht, muss packen, bin ab freitag bis 1.2. in davos.

gruss fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (21. Januar 2013)

Wie sieht es Mittwochabend aus...?


----------



## FrankausHalle (22. Januar 2013)

Grundsätzlich habe ich Zeit. Bin mir aber noch nicht so sicher, ob das Wetter so passt. Wenn alles mit einer Eisschicht überfroren ist, macht es nicht viel Freude. Was meinst du?


----------



## Night-Mare (22. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte eher Angst wenn es nicht gefroren ist sondern matschig. Glatteis ist auf Trails eher selten. Wetter sieht gut aus. Eine kleine Runde ist für mich morgen schon drin.


----------



## FrankausHalle (22. Januar 2013)

Bis wann brauchst du die Zusage? Schon bis heute Abend, oder?


----------



## Night-Mare (22. Januar 2013)

Nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (23. Januar 2013)

Wollte endlich mal wieder im Hellen starten. Also so gegen fünf.

Gruss


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Januar 2013)

Nach einer unerwartet traumhaften Snowbike-Runde letzten Mittwochabend entstand der Entschluss, es das Wochenende doch mal wieder auf über 1000 m auf zwei Rädern zu versuchen. Was für eine Entscheidung!

*Wald - Scheidegg - Bachtel - Hinwil*


















Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Januar 2013)

Und Mittwoch wollte ich wieder gerne im Hellen starten. Wetter soll ja sehr schön werden, mit etwas Glück ist nicht aller Schnee Matsch...


----------



## msl70 (29. Januar 2013)

hey jörg

ich war dieses we höher oben (davos) als du, aber leider für einen anderen anlass... zudem war das wetter schlechter (kaum sonnenschein) und ich hab eine ausgewachsene grippe mit ins unterland gebracht!!!
mal schauen ob am nächsten we meine kräfte wieder da sind, denn ich möchte endlich meine neue lev ausprobieren.

melde mich

fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (30. Januar 2013)

Hey Fredi, Gute Besserung! Die Wettervorhersage für das Wochenende ist noch recht entmutigend. Aber wenn, dann werde ich Sonntag fahren, Samstag ist Snowboarden angesagt.

Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## msl70 (2. Februar 2013)

salut jörg

habs heute nicht mehr ausgehalten und hab die lev spazieren gefahren.
war ein echt spassiger ausflug, bei jeder wurzel hab ich kurz runter gelassen und danach wieder hoch - meine oberschenkel schmerzen dementsprechend
nein im ernst - heute wär ich nach überstandenener grippe kein ebenbürtiger ausflügler gewesen, auch die nächste woche werde ich mit regenerartion beschäftigt sein. bin also auch nächsten mittwoch nicht dabei, falls ihr etwas plant.

dafür würd ich mich bei gutem wetter am nächsten we auf eine längere tour freuen. zürioberland falls es noch ein bischen schnee hat, oder auch region luzern..?
bist du dann überhaupt in town, oder hat das snowboard den alten grauen in den keller verdrängt?

'nen schönen sonntag

fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (3. Februar 2013)

So, zurück vom Albis. Wo man doch überraschend gut biken kann...

   @fredi: Boarden fiel dieses Wochenende aus, beim Biken bin ich das Jahr schon wieder auf über 8000 Hm. Das sage ich nicht, um hier groß rumzutönen, sondern auf Deine Frage hin, was bei mir im Keller verstaubt... 

Wegen nächstem Wochenende:
So wie es aussieht gibt es diese Woche bereits in den etwas höheren Lagen wieder einiges an Neuschnee (Wettervorhersage). Ich bin mir sehr unsicher, ob die Wege am Wochenende fahrbar sein werden oder man im Schnee versinkt. Deshalb, und da ich am nächsten Wochenende wohl Strohwitwer sein werde, denke ich gerade darüber nach, dahin zu fliehen, wo es schön ist. Und das schon seit Wochen. Unfair, das 200 km so einen Unterschied machen dürfen! Wenn ich Richtung Süden fahre, wird es wohl ein Zweitages-Ausflug, ich hätte aber sicher nichts dagegen, wenigstens einen Tag nicht allein in der Sonne zu schwitzen. 
Im Moment sind das aber noch vage Pläne, entscheiden werde ich das wohl erst Mitte der Woche!

Gute Besserung und einen guten Start in die Woche!


Jörg.


----------



## msl70 (10. Februar 2013)

salut jörg & frank

bin heute die route vom letzten mal gefahren, unter leicht anderen bedingungen....




mal sehen ob die verhältnisse am mittwoch immer noch so taumhaft sind - ich wär wieder mal für eine runde am abend zu haben, wobei erst ab 18.00 uhr

'nen schönen sonntag abend

fredi


----------



## FrankausHalle (11. Februar 2013)

Hey Hey zusammen,
habe mich länger nicht gemeldet. Mich hat es schon wieder erwischt. Ich will dieses mal warten, bis ich wirklich wieder richtig fit bin. Diese Woche werde ich sicher nicht biken, kommende wohl eher auch nicht.
Lasst es euch gut gehen.
Frank


----------



## Night-Mare (11. Februar 2013)

Hoi zsäme,

  Hallo Frank, lass es Dir vor allem gut gehen. Gute Besserung! Auf jeden Fall eine gute Entscheidung, erstmal den Schongang einzulegen.

Fredi, bei mir ist der Mittwoch etwas ungünstig, geht bei dir auch der Donnerstag? 
Das Bild sieht interessant aus, nur leider etwas klein... 

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msl70 (11. Februar 2013)

niedlich diese grösse, fast so gross wie eine brifmarke 
aber irgendwie krieg ich das mit dem ipad nicht besser hin...

betreffend donnerstag muss ich noch etwas abchecken - melde mich morgen wieder

gruss fredi


----------



## msl70 (12. Februar 2013)

donnerstag ist valentinstag - leider kein biketag

melde mich wieder am weekend

gruss fredi


----------



## msl70 (12. Februar 2013)

hier noch eine posterversion meines sonntagsausflugs


----------



## Night-Mare (13. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass es morgen dort ähnlich aussieht. Schade wegen morgen. Am Wochenende muss ich dann leider passen, mein Sohn ist da. Ich denke aber, dass sich dieses Wochenende mal wieder gut zu einer Tour ins Oberland eignen sollte...


----------



## Night-Mare (24. Februar 2013)

Mal wieder eine wirklich schöne Snow-Bike-Runde gewesen heute. Da wünscht man sich fast schon, dass der Schnee bleibt und nicht bald durch den unvermeidlichen Matsch ersetzt wird...

Mittwochabend wäre ich für eine weitere Runde zu haben. Wie immer auch gerne etwas früher, wenn das passt. Sonst halt wieder gegen 18.00 Uhr in Altstetten.

Vielleicht hört man ja auch mal wieder etwas von Frank? 


Gruss,
Jörg


----------



## msl70 (25. Februar 2013)

sonntag hat rundum gepasst, es war ein "fliessender" und spassiger ausflug auf den spuren des "fatbike" 

bin mittwoch dabei. wenns weiterhin so kalt bleibt könnte nochmals der züriberg das ziel sein. bei tauwetter komm ich auch nach altstetten.

ist sonst noch wer zu motivieren? 
vielleicht auch der mit den fetten spuren von sonntag, auf dem züriberg?

gruss fredi


----------



## FrankausHalle (26. Februar 2013)

hey hey ihr Beiden. Mittwoch wäre eine Gelegenheit für mich, mal wieder langsam reinzukommen. Ich plane es ein und sage mal zu. Frühestens 17:30 Altstedten wäre für mich möglich.
Grüsse


----------



## Night-Mare (26. Februar 2013)

Frank, schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören. Ich hoffe, es klappt morgen.

Fredi, passt Dir 17.30 Uhr auch schon? Ansonsten machen wir wieder 18.00 Uhr bzw. 18.15 Uhr wie beim letzten Mal. Ich würde eher für Üetliberg stimmen, da es heute wie morgen tagsüber bereits über Null Grad hat und ich deshalb unsicher bin, ob der leichte Puderzucker nicht mittlerweile Matsch ist. Ich bin aber offen, komme auch 18:00 Uhr zum Milchbuck
Du hast das letzte Wort!


Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## msl70 (27. Februar 2013)

17.30 schaff ich nicht, ausser ihr kommt nach dübendorf.....
18.00 bhf altstetten und danach auf den üetli das passt.

bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (27. Februar 2013)

Alles klar, dann machen wir das so!

Bis später!


----------



## FrankausHalle (27. Februar 2013)

Ich bin leider raus. Es klappt heute leider nicht. Zur Zeit scheint der Wurm drin zu sein. Mist. Ich bleibe aber dran und schau immer hier rein um möglichst nächste WOche dabei zu sein.
Grüße
Frank


----------



## msl70 (3. März 2013)

gruss vom üetli







@ jörg: im oberland wars bestimmt traumhaft?
@ frank: bist du mittwochabend dabei?


----------



## Scheff6 (4. März 2013)

Sali Zämä

Wie sieht es im Raum Zürich eigentlich mit "Trails" im punkto Anfänger aus? Ich bin rel. neu in der "Bikerszene", da ich bis jetzt nur Rennvelo gefahren bin. Trotzdem reizt es mich extrem einmal einen solchen "Trail" zu versuchen. Jedoch möchte ich dabei kein Hindernis für die fortgeschrittenen Biker sein und einfach mal in meinem Tempo eine solche Strecke probieren.
Was denkt ihr? Ist die Uetliberg-Strecke für Anfänger "machbar" und wenn ja, wann (Wochentag, Zeit) ist es vom Andrang her am besten um niemanden zu behindern?

Danke für eure Antworten und Gruss

Scheff6


----------



## Night-Mare (4. März 2013)

Fredi,
Ich habe mich tatsächlich auf die Wildspitz getraut und dafür sogar Beifall von Wanderern bekommen. Seltenes und sehr hart erarbeitetes (sogar zu 90% erFAHRenes Vergnügen.) Die Abfahrt zwar auf dem gleichen Weg (also zu 60% langweiliger Asphalt, 40% lustiges Schneeschreddern), aber diesmal hat etwas anderes gezählt:











Wegen Mittwoch:
Wärt Ihr vielleicht auch Donnerstag dabei (wenn es trocken bleibt)?


Scheff,
Versuch doch einfach mal den Antennentrail. Der ist von allen Trails am leichtesten zu finden. Dich verhaut niemand, wenn Du an einer der vielen Forstwegkreuzungen aussteigst. Allerdings sollte es, wenn Du dir so unsicher bist, lieber längere Zeit trocken sein (momentan ein guter Witz, ich weiss). Vor allem der zweite Teil ist kurz extremst schlammig und rutschig. Gefährlich sollte es trocken dann für jemanden, der etwas Fahrtechnik (auch wenn es nur Rennvelo ist) nicht sein, schlimmstenfalls halt kurz schieben, oder?


----------



## Scheff6 (5. März 2013)

Hallo Nightmare

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, dann werde ich den Trail mal an einem frühen Samstagmorgen ausprobieren...
Falls sich dann einer fragt, wer denn da den Trail blockiert, der mit dem ferrariroten Price bin ich...;-)

Gruss und gute Fahrt!

Scheff6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (5. März 2013)

Also.... Ich fahre morgen eine Runde. Noch jemand dabei? Wenn ja ab wann?


----------



## msl70 (5. März 2013)

ich
wie immer bhf altstetten
18.05


----------



## Night-Mare (5. März 2013)

Super. Freu mich. Dann bis morgen!


----------



## FrankausHalle (12. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 
wie sieht es diese Woche bei euch aus? Ideen, Lust und Laune?


----------



## Night-Mare (12. März 2013)

Fredi wird wohl fahren, ich bin ob des Wetters unsicher und werde mich wohl eher kurzfristig durchringen (oder nicht). Wenn ich fahre gebe ich kurz hier bescheid.

Gruss Jörg


----------



## msl70 (12. März 2013)

ich schwing mich morgen früh auf's bike und wenn's am abend nicht regnet starte ich 17.45 ab milchbuck richtung züriberg.
mal sehen wer spontan dabei ist....


----------



## Night-Mare (13. März 2013)

Ich lasse es heute und schaue morgen nochmal...


----------



## FrankausHalle (13. März 2013)

Ja heute soll es in der Tat regnen. Darauf habe ich keine Lust
Morgen habe ich auch noch Zeit. Wenns also nicht regnet, können wir morgen ja noch mal schauen.


----------



## msl70 (13. März 2013)

war ein kurzer und feuchter spass heute abend.
sonntag mach ich einen ausflug zum teilchenbeschleuniger in die fabrik, vielleicht sieht man sich dort?

grüsse fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (13. März 2013)

Gute Idee! Ich denke, da gehen wir auch hin... Können uns ja nochmal kurzschliessen deswegen.

Frank, ich schaue morgen früh nochmal aufs Wetter. Aber erzwingen werde ich nix.

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (14. März 2013)

Ich drehe heute eine kleine Runde.
Ab fünf oder später, je nachdem ob noch wer dabei ist und wie es dann passt.

Gruss Jörg


----------



## Night-Mare (19. März 2013)

Die Wettervorhersage ist für mich eindeutig: Donnerstagabend sieht sehr schön aus.
Vielleicht dieses Mal etwas früher als Sechs?


----------



## msl70 (19. März 2013)

ich muss passen, zuviel arbeit


----------



## Night-Mare (20. März 2013)

Generell oder nur früher als sechs?


----------



## msl70 (20. März 2013)

generell, muss am freitag was abliefern.


----------



## msl70 (1. April 2013)

mitte woche.....?

würd mich freuen, fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (3. April 2013)

Bin erst Mitternacht von sieben Tagen Biken zurück. Ich steige Samstag wieder aufs Bike...


----------



## FrankausHalle (4. April 2013)

Samstag, ich wäre dabei. Bringe noch nen Kollegen mit. Hattest du schon eine Idee für ne Tour?
Wir wollten vielleicht etwas weiter weg. Weiß jemand wie es im Tessin mit Schnee ausschaut?


----------



## Night-Mare (5. April 2013)

Tessin war auch mein Plan fürs WE. Bin gerade am Recherchieren wegen Schnee. Es liegt sicher welcher, die Frage ist ab welcher Höhe und ob sich das Unternehmen dann noch lohnt.

Würde auch zwei Tage fahren wollen.

Zu dritt lohnt sich evtl. ein Mobility. Sonst 7:31 den IR ab HB nach Bellinzona. Besser noch 8:09 der ICN, aber da muss man fürs Velo reservieren. Und das geht wohl nicht im Netz, oder? Jemand hier Ahnung?

Können uns gerne heute Abend nochmal abstimmen. Sage mal so gegen neun.

Edit: Das ist nicht so ermutigend. Die Webcams bestätigen das im Moment.


Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (5. April 2013)

Ich habe gestern diverse Webcams angeschaut. Bis 1200m sollte es schneefrei sein. Fragt sich dann nur, ob man eine brauchbare Tour findet. Das kann ich nicht einschätzen, ich schau aber noch mal nach.

Zwei Tage klingt gut, ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei. Wobei mein Kollege Sven nur einen Tag mitkommt. Aber das kann man ja dann individuell abkaspern.


----------



## Night-Mare (5. April 2013)

Ich bin raus was das Tessin angeht. Sorry. Hauptproblem ist, dass ich mich gerade nicht so gut fühle. Schlafe da lieber aus und schaue morgen in Ruhe, wie es mir dann geht. 

Dazu kommt dass die Vorhersage hier nicht soviel schlechter ist, dass sich die Fahrt lohnen würde und es halt wirklich sehr unsicher ist, wo und wann man da unten auf Schnee trifft. Dürfte nicht allzu hoch sein. Nass dürfte es im Tessin auch sein, da hat es zuletzt auch gut geregnet.

Dazu kommt, dass ich blöderweise gerade festgestellt habe, dass ich meine beiden Singletrail-Maps fürs Tessin verliehen habe... 

Wenn jemand morgen und/oder übermorgen ins Oberland mitkommen will: Gerne. (Vorausgesetzt, ich bin fit.)


Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## FrankausHalle (5. April 2013)

Hey Jörg, letztendlich bin ich flexibel und deine Gründe bzgl. des Tessins sehe ich auch so. Wollen wir morgen früh mal telefonieren?


----------



## msl70 (5. April 2013)

ist ein kluger entscheid, so sah's bei lugano am 9.3. auf ca. 1000m.ü.m. aus






auf der südseite noch fahrbar - und danach tragbar 
 @Jörg, ich weiss wo deine karten sind... 
meine kleine bescheidene runde werde ich morgen nachmittag, oder sonntag in der früh, hier in der näheren region fahren. kannst dich ja per tel. melden (übrigens hab ich ein neues spiel(fahr)zeug.... (nicht so schön wie deins, aber auch nicht übel))

gruss


----------



## Night-Mare (5. April 2013)

Fredi, jetzt bin ich aber sehr gespannt.
Zählt Züri Oberland noch zur "näheren" Region? Wäre ja schön, wenn wir uns mal wieder auf dem Bike sehen. Wie auch immer dieses aussieht (solange es nicht mehr als zwei Räder oder einen Motor hat...)

Frank, telefonieren ist sicher gut. So gegen neun. Im Moment denke ich, dass morgen eine Tour drin ist.

Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## msl70 (6. April 2013)

es hat zwei grosse räder aber keinen motor...und mit aller grösster warscheinlichkeit werde ich es morgen früh über den heitersberg, rüsler und altberg bewegen.

euch viel spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (6. April 2013)

Wir denken, dass wir morgen nochmals eine kleinere Tour machen werden. Fredi, vielleicht hat das Neue ja heute soviel Spass gemacht, dass Du es gleich nochmal fahren willst?


----------



## msl70 (6. April 2013)

wie, wann, wo?


----------



## Night-Mare (7. April 2013)

Ganz was Neues: Südlich von Winterthur, Richtung Schauenberg. Ich kenne es nicht, aber die Karte sieht interessant aus. Ein wenig eine Fahrt ins Blaue also. Dazu nicht so hoch und somit hoffentlich nicht verschneit. Eine kleinere Entdeckungstour, ca. 700 hm.

Ganz gemütlich 11:59 mit der S-Bahn von Oerlikon nach Winterthur. Kannst Dich also noch ganz in Ruhe morgen früh entscheiden.


----------



## msl70 (7. April 2013)

geht leider nicht, hab heute nachmittag was vor.
vielleicht mittwoch wieder?

euch viel spass
fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (8. April 2013)

Bin die nächsten beiden Tage leider auf Schulung in Solothurn, vor Donnerstagabend wird es bei mir nix. Wenn das Wetter dann mitspielt...


----------



## Night-Mare (10. April 2013)

... Da Donnerstag die Vorhersage recht übel ist spare ich mir die Körner fürs Weekend.
Da wiederum denke ich an einen etwas weiteren Ausflug. Nach den letzten beiden Tagen Iiebäugel ich etwas mit dem Jura. Oder wieder ins Züri Oberland.

Gruss Jörg


----------



## FrankausHalle (11. April 2013)

Ja easy. Ich werde heute auch nicht fahren. 
Insofern fahren wir vielleicht nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## Night-Mare (11. April 2013)

Jepp. Montag ist Sechseläuten und 22 Grad vorhergesagt. Die Frage ob halben Tag frei oder halben Tag Mehrstunden ist somit zu Lasten meines Zeitkontos geklärt... Ich unternehme da sicher etwas mit Zug und Bike.

Gruss.


----------



## msl70 (12. April 2013)

es heisst sächsilüütä....

ich fahr am sonntagmorgen

nice weekend


----------



## FrankausHalle (15. April 2013)

Wie sieht's diese Woche aus? Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag. Wer will, wer will, wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (15. April 2013)

msl70 schrieb:


> es heisst sächsilüütä....



Wie immer man es ausspricht, es war ein Traumtag. Zum Biken.  
Btw. ich hätte nix dagegen, wenn die Kommunikation bei unseren Runden ab jetzt in Landessprache stattfände. Wer kann.  So könnte ich mein Verständnis derselben noch etwas trainieren... 
Ich kann diese Woche wieder Mittwoch oder Donnerstag, wobei mir letzterer deutlich lieber wär. Geht aber beides.

Gruss Jörg.


----------



## msl70 (15. April 2013)

du bist des zh-deutsch mächtiger als ich  vielelicht kann ich auf der nächsten ausfahrt was lernen 

http://www.stadt-zuerich.ch/content/vbz/de/index/aktuelles/sechselaeuten_2010.html

ob ich donnerstag kann, klär ich noch ab. meld mich wieder.

geniesst das schöne wetter

fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (16. April 2013)

Donnerstag sagt der Wetterbericht gut Regen vorher, morgen 23 Grad. Also ich schlage vor, wir fahren lieber morgen.


----------



## FrankausHalle (16. April 2013)

Schlagkräftiger Grund. Ich bin morgen dabei.
Wann? 17Uhr?
Wo? Altstetten?


----------



## Night-Mare (16. April 2013)

Wegen mir ja. Fredi? ...


----------



## FrankausHalle (16. April 2013)

Lasst uns mal lieber 17:30 machen. Dann muss ich nicht so zeitig von Arbeit losdüsen. Länger hell ist es ja sowieso.


----------



## Night-Mare (18. April 2013)

Sehr schöne Runde! Bis bald!


----------



## msl70 (18. April 2013)

so spät nach hause gekommen? muss ne hammer runde gewesen sein?!?
das nächste mal fahr ich auch die volle distanz


----------



## Night-Mare (20. April 2013)

War eine sehr schöne Runde. Aber ich habe bereits eine Idee für nächste Woche, die ist mindestens genauso toll...

Bis dahin!
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (22. April 2013)

Mittwoch und Donnerstag ist wieder Sommer angesagt... Ich werde evtl. sogar beide Tage nutzen. Einer (gerne Mittwoch) für eine größere Runde hinter den Albispass. Da könnten wir auch gerne schon 17.30 starten. Und Donnerstag möchte ich evtl. dann nochmal einfach einmal den (hoffentlich bis dahin) trockenen Antennentrail runter. Oder umgekehrt, falls das jemandem besser passt.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## FrankausHalle (22. April 2013)

Ich bin dabei. Gerne auch beide Tage. Lieber erst ne größere Runde am Mittwoch. Das würde ich gut finden.


----------



## msl70 (22. April 2013)

bin mittwoch dabei, jedoch erst ab 18.00 uhr ab bhf altstetten - 
und dann wieder sa. oder so. - auch für etwas muskelsäuerndes.....

grz fredi


----------



## FrankausHalle (22. April 2013)

Am Wochenende bWäre ich Samstag für me runde zu haben. Sonntag bin ich denn in den Ferien.


----------



## Night-Mare (23. April 2013)

Dann bis morgen Abend um sechs. Gruss Jörg.


----------



## FrankausHalle (23. April 2013)

Check.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (24. April 2013)

Hoi

ich würd' mich heut abend gern bei euch anschliessen... wenn's recht ist
Ich müsste nur wissen, ob ich von Zürich kommend im Bahnhof Altsetten nach links oder rechts raus muss, um euch zu finden .

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## FrankausHalle (24. April 2013)

Hallo Jörg, super, du kannst dich gerne anschließen.

Wir treffen uns auf der Seite des Bahnhofes, wo die Bushaltestellen sind. Also nicht auf der Seite wo die Tram 4 abfährt.

Bis heute Abend dann.


----------



## Night-Mare (24. April 2013)

Schön wars. Freu mich auch über die Verstärkung. Hoffe wir sehen uns öfter...


Morgen, Donnerstag, gibts zum Nachschlag noch kurz den Antennentrail.

Wer will, wer will, wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## FrankausHalle (30. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, ich bin diese Woche bis Donnerstag in den Ferien. Wer mag, ich habe dann Freitagabend, Samstag oder Sonntag Lust und Zeit.


----------



## msl70 (30. April 2013)

morgen an demo, weekend in madrid
nächsten mittwoch auf dem bike
das ist mein plan.

allen einen schönen, geruhsamen und friedlichen 1. mai

fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (30. April 2013)

msl70 schrieb:


> morgen an demo ... allen einen schönen, geruhsamen und friedlichen 1. mai
> 
> fredi



Fredi im Nebenjob Security?

Melde mich kurz in den Süden ab. Sonntag den 12. bringe ich schönes Wetter mit zurück um hier eine Runde in den Bergen zu drehen wo bis dahin schon alles schneefrei ist...


----------



## FrankausHalle (8. Mai 2013)

Wie schaut es am Sonntag den 12.05. aus? Wer hat Lust und Zeit für ne Runde?


----------



## msl70 (10. Mai 2013)

ich, aber früh..... ab 9.00 uhr.. heitersberg, rüsler, altberg und zurück...?

grz ins weekend

fredi


----------



## FrankausHalle (11. Mai 2013)

Vormittags kann ich Sonntag leider noch nicht. Du kannst sicher Nachmittag nicht, oder?


----------



## msl70 (11. Mai 2013)

der nachmittag gehört der mutter!!!

vielleicht wieder nächsten mittwoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (12. Mai 2013)

Haha.... Stimmt, guter Grund am Nachmittag nicht zu fahren.
Die Woche sieht gut aus. Montag bis Mittwoch habe ich jeden Abend Zeit.


----------



## Night-Mare (13. Mai 2013)

Mittwochabend werde auch ich das bisschen gute Wetter nutzen, welches ich Euch mitgebracht habe. Wie immer sechs (oder etwas früher) am Bhf. Altstetten? Gerne für eine größere Runde Richtung Albis...


----------



## msl70 (13. Mai 2013)

auch wenn ich eine abkürzung nehme bin ich nicht vor 17.50 am bhf....

also 18.00 wär stressfrei, oder wir treffen uns 17.45 am milchbuck für:

http://www.zueritrails.ch/2013/05/09/elif-buildride-5-5-2013/

dazu könnten wir eh mal einen beitrag leisten:

http://www.zueritrails.ch/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Flyer_Trailbau_Page_2.png

freu mich auf dein gutes wetter


----------



## Night-Mare (13. Mai 2013)

Ich war ja die letzten Tage nicht hier, aber wenn ich richtig informiert bin, dürfte es derzeit nicht viele trockene Trails geben im Umland. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind dann die am Zürichberg tendenziell sehr nass. Weswegen ich lieber auf weniger befahrene/belastete Wege ausweichen würde. Deshalb mein Vorschlag (wieder mal, sorry) Richtung Albis zu fahren. Aber ich habe keine Angst vor Dreck und lasse mich gerne überstimmen. 

18.00 Uhr passt mir dann hier wie da.

*Trailbauen sollte man definitiv auch mal mit. Danke für den Tipp und den Link!*

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Schnegge (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo 

und ein verspäteten Dank für die Tour vor 2 Wochen. Bei mir könnte es morgen auch wieder klappen. 18 Uhr Altstätten passt auch. 

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## AndreBouvle (14. Mai 2013)

Grüße nach Züri,

bin mit meiner Dame von 18. - 21.05. in Zürich auf Besuch und haben die Bikes mit.
Ist in diesem Zeitraum auch eine Tour geplant bei der wir uns anschließen können?

Danke schonmals im Voraus!


----------



## FrankausHalle (14. Mai 2013)

Hey Zusammen, ich bin Mittwoch 18 Uhr ebenfalls mit dabei.
Albis finde ich super. 
Wäre es eine Option sich am HB zu treffen, dann mit der S4 bis Langnau zu fahren? Dann können wir uns das ganze Gedöns am Uetliberg sparen. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Night-Mare (14. Mai 2013)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Wäre es eine Option sich am HB zu treffen, dann mit der S4 bis Langnau zu fahren? Dann können wir uns das ganze Gedöns am Uetliberg sparen. Was haltet ihr davon?



Im Prinzip gut. Nur... Bis 19.00 Uhr ist die Velomitnahme in den Zürcher S-Bahnen untersagt. Dann gleich zu viert fände ich riskant.


----------



## FrankausHalle (14. Mai 2013)

hmmm.... na wir sollten uns natürlich nicht zu viert in ein Abteil drängeln und etwas aufteilen. Ich weiß aber auch nicht, wie voll die S4 im Berufsverkehr ist. Wäre natürlich schon doof, wenn die Bahn voll ist. Dann sollten wir uns an das Mitnahmeverbot halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (14. Mai 2013)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> hmmm.... na wir sollten uns natürlich nicht zu viert in ein Abteil drängeln und etwas aufteilen. Ich weiß aber auch nicht, wie voll die S4 im Berufsverkehr ist. Wäre natürlich schon doof, wenn die Bahn voll ist. Dann sollten wir uns an das Mitnahmeverbot halten.



Lass uns doch morgen nochmal in Altstetten treffen. Ich weiss nicht, was die anderen jetzt dazu meinen und es bringt ja nix, wenn wir jetzt was ausmachen und der Rest kann oder will da nicht mit. Dann wieder zurück gibt dann totales Durcheinander bis morgen.
Und morgen können wir das dann ja gerne nochmal mit allen bequatschen. Sorry...


----------



## msl70 (14. Mai 2013)

war heute auf dem tsüriberg, 
so wie ich die fährten gelesen hab werden wir morgen abend auch auf der anderen seite von tsüri einen feuchten a... bekommen.

zieht euch warm an 
fredi


----------



## FrankausHalle (15. Mai 2013)

Total easy. Ich unterliege da keine Zwängen. Altstetten 18 Uhr ist vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## Night-Mare (21. Mai 2013)

Ich spare mir die Dusche morgen und hoffe Donnerstagabend auf besseres Wetter.


----------



## msl70 (21. Mai 2013)

die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
ich lass es nicht darauf ankommen.

grüess fredi


----------



## FrankausHalle (23. Mai 2013)

Ich bin diese Woche raus. Nächste Woche wieder gerne dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (24. Mai 2013)

Sagt mal, hat jemand von Euch noch Klicks für SPD-Pedale rumliegen. Wenn man Pedale kauft, sind die meisten dabei und eigentlich braucht die dann kein Mensch. Falls ja, kann mir jemand nächste Woche welche mitbringen? Wäre total dufte.


----------



## msl70 (24. Mai 2013)

für was klicks?, momentan brauchst du eher flossen, ich schau mal nach


----------



## Night-Mare (24. Mai 2013)

Habe gerade neue Schuhe gekauft. Von Shimano aber ohne "Klicks". Deshalb keine mehr da...
Ich bin heute übrigens noch kurz den Antennenbach ähhh -Trail runtergeschwommen. War überraschend spassig. 

Hoffe auf besseres Wetter. Sieht aber schlecht aus...


----------



## msl70 (25. Mai 2013)

ich hab 2x cleats gefunden, aber nur 2 schrauben. nehm sie das nächste mal mit.

mein tripp hat mich heute von wetzikon mit umwegen nach zürich geführt, so konnte ich einen besuch bei der heilpraktirerin mit einem grundlagentraining verbinden.
bei unseren letzten ausflug hat mich eine zecke erwischt, der biss hat sich immer weiter gerötet. so hab ich mich heute untersuchen lassen. zum glück bin ich aber nicht infisziert.

so hoffe ich auf besseres wetter nächste woche - habt ihr wieder lust und zeit am mittwoch?

allen einen gemütlichen sonntag, fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (26. Mai 2013)

Uiii, kein Spaß mit der Zecke. Ich sollte wohl auch bald mal meine Impfung wieder auffrischen.

Wettervorhersage: Montag sehr schön. Dienstag nicht mehr ganz so. Mittwoch Starkregen. Donnerstag und Freitag Dauerregen, ins Wochenende so übergehend... 

Mein Plan:
1. Ich fahre Montagabend. Vielleicht ist ja noch wer so spontan. Ich mache aber definitiv spätestens um fünf los, tendenziell früher. Die fehlenden Stunden kann ich dann den Rest der Woche entspannt bei dem folgenden Mistwetter wieder reinarbeiten.
2. Wenn die Vorhersage so bleibt dann ist es am Wochenende hier weiterhin sehr nass und im Tessin hat es 25° C. Dann sitze ich Samstag- oder SonntagFRÜH im Zug dahin. Mitfahrer sind willkommen.

Heute mit Sohnemann auf dem Pumptrack gewesen. Mit meinem Bike sicher eine Attraktion (oder so) für den Rest dargestellt, aber egal: Hat Spaß gemacht und den Entschluss, möglichst bald mal Züritrails zu unterstützen verstärkt. Tolles Ding das, tolle Stimmung auch.


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## msl70 (27. Mai 2013)

hy jörg

ich hab dich heute morgen überholt, war aber so schnell dass du mich nicht gesehen hast  (um ehrlich zu sein war der 80er so schnell)

die impfung gegen zecken kannst du getrost weglassen, gegen borreliose gibts eh kein impfstoff und im allgemeinen sind die impfschäden grösser als deren nutzen.

betreff wetter  such ich bald einen indoortauglichen sport, schach, pingpong o.ä.
diese woche kann ich nur am mittwoch, am und weekend arbeite ich.

dir ne schöne woche, fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Mai 2013)

Ich weiss, dass das jetzt wirklich gemein von mir ist und ich riskiere, ab jetzt den Fred wieder alleine zu pflegen. Aber ich kann nicht anders, es war einfach zu schön. Sorry! 

Sundowner 2013-01







P. S. Aber ich bau auf Euch, dass ich die nächsten Sundowner nicht mehr alleine machen muss. Der Plan: Schönes Wetter -> Früh weg aus dem Büro. S-Bahn Richtung Berge. Siehe oben. 

Gruss.
Jörg


----------



## FrankausHalle (28. Mai 2013)

Hey Fredi, ja bring doch mal bitte die Teile mit. Das wäre super.


Falls sich bis Donnerstag noch was ergibt, bin ich dabei. Wobei ich es auch nicht forcieren muss. Freitag bis Sonntag bin ich mit Sven in Como. Das Wetter soll ja in der Tat deutlich besser dort sein.


----------



## FrankausHalle (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, wie schaut es bei Euch diese Woche aus? Mittwoch? Ich wäre für eine Runde zu begeistern.


----------



## msl70 (3. Juni 2013)

bin ab 18.00 dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaddel (3. Juni 2013)

Wo fahrt ihr?


----------



## Night-Mare (4. Juni 2013)

Wie immer? Um sechs Bhf. Altstetten?


----------



## FrankausHalle (4. Juni 2013)

Thaddel schrieb:


> Wo fahrt ihr?



Wir werden dann wohl auf den Uetliberg, und je nach Zeitrahmen, in Richtung Albis fahren. Wenn du möchtest, kannst du gerne mitkommen.




Night-Mare schrieb:


> Wie immer? Um sechs Bhf. Altstetten?


Japp.... ich bin dabei. 18 Uhr, Altstetten Bahnhof.


----------



## Thaddel (4. Juni 2013)

Besten Dank... Ich schau mal, ob es zeitlich reinpasst, aber ihr geht ja ziemlich regelmässig...


----------



## Night-Mare (4. Juni 2013)

Dann bis morgen...


----------



## Schnegge (5. Juni 2013)

Ich werde mich heute auch an der Schlammlochsuche beteiligen...

Bis später
Jörg


----------



## Night-Mare (5. Juni 2013)

Da werden wir nicht viel suchen müssen... ;-)


----------



## Thaddel (5. Juni 2013)

Doofe Frage: Hab grad gelesen, dass in der Uetlibergbahn der Velotransport ab Uitikon-Waldegg nicht mehr zugelassen ist. Wird das umgesetzt?


----------



## FrankausHalle (5. Juni 2013)

Thaddel schrieb:


> Doofe Frage: Hab grad gelesen, dass in der Uetlibergbahn der Velotransport ab Uitikon-Waldegg nicht mehr zugelassen ist. Wird das umgesetzt?



Na der Biketransport ist dort schon lange nicht mehr erlaubt. Was meinst du mit "wird das umgesetzt"? Ob das jemand kontrolliert? Spielt das denn eine Rolle? Die Regel ist doch unmissverständlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaddel (5. Juni 2013)

Naja, ich gehe halt davon aus:

A) Ich bezahle ein Ticket bis nach oben, zusätzlich löse ich ein Ticket fürs Bike
B) Weder am Automaten noch auf dem Ticket selbst gibts einen entsprechenden Hinweis.

DA frage ich mich, ob die damit überhaupt durchkommen.


----------



## FrankausHalle (5. Juni 2013)

Ja, kommen sie.


----------



## Night-Mare (5. Juni 2013)

Habe noch nie ein Ticket mit aufgedruckten Beförderungsbedingungen gesehen...  

Ab Waldegg ist Biketransport schon lange verboten. Es gibt aber Leute, die das ignorieren. Wie oft die damit durchkommen, weiss ich nicht. Ich denke aber, dass die Bahnfahrer schon ein Velo von einem Hund unterscheiden können und entsprechend reagieren werden.

Fakt ist, dass der Antennentrail u. a. aufgrund solcher Kompromisse existiert. Ich finde, man sollte das dann in unser aller Sinne respektieren um den Leuten, die für uns harte Lobbyarbeit bertreiben nicht das Leben noch schwerer zu machen.

Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## Thaddel (5. Juni 2013)

Hab ich natürlich auch gemacht. 

Das Ding ist halt, dass die Keute wohl oft ein Ticket bis ganz nach oben kaufen, und dann im Zug darüber informiert werden, dass sie es nicht für die gesamte bezahlte Strecke nutzen können.

Und auch die Bahn kann nicht von allen erwarten, dass sie 

a) Internet haben
b) Sich vor jedem Ausflug über solche Sachen informieren falls sie denn Zugang haben...


----------



## msl70 (5. Juni 2013)

war ne coole runde, mit hopfigem abschluss.

 c u @ weekend


----------



## Thaddel (5. Juni 2013)

Ist der Antennentrail eigentlich auch mit einem CC-Fully gut machbar? Oder ist da mehr Federweg gefragt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (6. Juni 2013)

Thaddel schrieb:


> Ist der Antennentrail eigentlich auch mit einem CC-Fully gut machbar? Oder ist da mehr Federweg gefragt?


Du weisst schon: Das ist vom Fahrer abhängig 

Kurz: Ja. 
Jedenfalls ist alles rollbar, keine unvermeidbaren Drops, keine Steinfelder, nur selten richtig steil. Zur Zeit ist's in der Mitte sehr schlammig, ausserdem gibt's einige üble Brems-Löcher. Mit mehr Federweg und flacherer Geo macht das m.E. mehr Spass, aber es geht auch mit CC-Fully. Sattel runter!


----------



## Night-Mare (6. Juni 2013)

Bei mir gestalten sich die Verhandlungen leider doch nicht so einfach. Ist noch unsicher ob Samstag oder Sonntag.


----------



## Schnegge (6. Juni 2013)

Meine Verhandlungen sind auch noch nicht abgeschlossen... z.Z. ist bei mir Tendenz auf Sonntag. Das kann sich aber heute Abend auch wieder ändern...

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Thaddel (6. Juni 2013)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Du weisst schon: Das ist vom Fahrer abhängig
> 
> Kurz: Ja.
> Jedenfalls ist alles rollbar, keine unvermeidbaren Drops, keine Steinfelder, nur selten richtig steil. Zur Zeit ist's in der Mitte sehr schlammig, ausserdem gibt's einige üble Brems-Löcher. Mit mehr Federweg und flacherer Geo macht das m.E. mehr Spass, aber es geht auch mit CC-Fully. Sattel runter!



Besten Dank für die Info...


----------



## Night-Mare (6. Juni 2013)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Meine Verhandlungen sind auch noch nicht abgeschlossen... z.Z. ist bei mir Tendenz auf Sonntag. Das kann sich aber heute Abend auch wieder ändern...
> 
> Gruss
> Jörg



Bei mir wird es der Samstag. Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr das auch hinbekommt, Sonntag sieht es jetzt schon recht sicher nach Regen aus.


----------



## Schnegge (6. Juni 2013)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es der Samstag. Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr das auch hinbekommt, Sonntag sieht es jetzt schon recht sicher nach Regen aus.



könnte klappen. Wie sieht denn der Zeitplan aus?


----------



## Night-Mare (6. Juni 2013)

Ich dachte so an Grössenordnung zehn Uhr plus/minus, kann aber verstehen, wenn die Familienväter schon früher wach sind und die Zeit nutzen wollen. Letztes Wochenende bin ich um fünf aufgestanden, also die Schmerzgrenze ist hoch... 

Ich richte mich ganz nach Euch, Ihr habt mehr Verpflichtungen. Lieber keinen Stress hintenraus.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## DrTepper (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo, 

ich denke ihr könnt mir hier am besten weiter helfen. 
Ich bin etwa vom 14. bis 16. Juni bei meinem Dad in Wetzikon, oder auch ein paar Tage länger  Werde mein Bike mit nehmen und möchte gerne ein paar Touren fahren. Habt ihr da ein paar Tips für mich?! Klasse wären z.b. auch GPS Tracks oder sowas. Größenordnungsmäßig hab ich so an 45-55km und 1500-2000hm gedacht.

Ich freu mich auf eure Vorschläge!

Gruß


----------



## Night-Mare (7. Juni 2013)

Zürcher Oberland ist schön zu biken.
Tracks habe ich hier keine, aber die entsprechende Singletrailmap lohnt sich absolut, wenn Du öfter da bist. Müsste es auch als Download geben, ansonsten Amazon.


----------



## msl70 (7. Juni 2013)

betreff weekend, ich hab am samstag eine verpflichtung die sich nicht verschieben lässt 
also werde ich am sonntagmorgen eine einsame runde drehen.
euch viel spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (7. Juni 2013)

Schade! Aber die Vorhersage für Sonntag ist recht unsicher, deshalb möchte ich schon den Samstag nutzen.
Nächstes Wochenende vielleicht...


----------



## DrTepper (7. Juni 2013)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Zürcher Oberland ist schön zu biken.
> Tracks habe ich hier keine, aber die entsprechende Singletrailmap lohnt sich absolut, wenn Du öfter da bist. Müsste es auch als Download geben, ansonsten Amazon.




Danke dir erstmal. Ja, bin öfter da, aber nehme jetzt zum ersten mal mein Rad mit, vorher hätte ich da immer wenig Zeit zu gehabt. Aber jetzt ist es soweit. Kannst du mir vielleicht einen Amazon link schicken, nicht, dass ich mir da was falsches bestelle? Das wär klasse und danke nochmal!


----------



## Night-Mare (7. Juni 2013)

Ach komm jetzt. amazon.de - suche - singletrailmap zürcher oberland...
Voila:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B0049NZJVO/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all"]Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Singletrail Map 06 Züri-Oberland, Mountainbikekarte Schweiz 1:50.000[/ame]


----------



## DrTepper (7. Juni 2013)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Ach komm jetzt. amazon.de - suche - singletrailmap zürcher oberland...
> Voila:



genau das habe ich getan, wollte nur sicher gehen. Dein Link geht übrigens nicht. http://www.amazon.de/Singletrail-Ma...mr1&keywords=singletrail+map+zürcher+oberland Diese?!

http://www.amazon.de/MTB-Karte-02-Z...mr0&keywords=singletrail+map+zürcher+oberland


----------



## Night-Mare (7. Juni 2013)

Nein. Komisch, bei mir klappt der Link.

Versuch den Link hier:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0049NZJVO/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller="]Singletrail Map 06 Züri-Oberland, Mountainbikekarte Schweiz 1:50.000: Amazon.de: Swiss Sports: Bücher[/ame]


----------



## DrTepper (7. Juni 2013)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Nein. Komisch, bei mir klappt der Link.
> 
> Versuch den Link hier:
> 
> Singletrail Map 06 Züri-Oberland, Mountainbikekarte Schweiz 1:50.000: Amazon.de: Swiss Sports: Bücher



Ja, der funktioniert, das ist die, die ich auch rausgesucht habe. Vielen Dank, dann kann ja jetzt den Touren nichts mehr im Wege stehen.


----------



## Schnegge (7. Juni 2013)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Ich dachte so an Grössenordnung zehn Uhr plus/minus, kann aber verstehen, wenn die Familienväter schon früher wach sind und die Zeit nutzen wollen. Letztes Wochenende bin ich um fünf aufgestanden, also die Schmerzgrenze ist hoch...
> 
> Ich richte mich ganz nach Euch, Ihr habt mehr Verpflichtungen. Lieber keinen Stress hintenraus.
> 
> ...



So hab jetzt das definitive OK für Morgen. Ich denke, wenn wir uns gegen 10 Uhr auf das bike schwingen, sollte es passen. Von welchen Bahnhof möchtest Du starten? Rotkreuz? Da könnte ich um 10:05 sein bzw.. im Halbstundentakt...Du bekommst noch 'ne pm von mir mit meiner Tel-Nummer.

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Night-Mare (7. Juni 2013)

Super. Ich rufe nach sechs mal durch.


----------



## Schnegge (9. Juni 2013)

Schön (anstrengend) war's gestern in den Bergen...













und für Jörg noch zwei Links zum Thema Serpentine...


Gruss
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (9. Juni 2013)

Jepp... Sehr schöne Hausrunde mal wieder. 

Ich habe ja bisher befürchtet, das mit dem Umsetzten schon ganz ausreichend zu beherrschen. Glücklicherweise ist wohl aber doch noch ein bisschen Luft nach oben. Kann mein Hobby also noch etwas weiter verfolgen.
Das Tal der Ahr könnte übrigens so auch irgendwo an der Alb sein.

Ich denke, das war der Auftakt für noch eine Menge ähnlich schöner Touren das Jahr.


Bis die Tage,
Jörg.


----------



## Night-Mare (10. Juni 2013)

Mittwoch und Donnerstag sollen sehr schön werden.
Habt Ihr Lust, die Abendrunde per S-Bahn Richtung Gottschalkenberg (Vorsicht: Experiment!) und etwas früher (zwischen vier und fünf) ab Züri HB zu starten?


----------



## msl70 (11. Juni 2013)

bin die ganze woche in basel (ohne bike, dafür mit sehr viel art )

grz fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (11. Juni 2013)

msl70 schrieb:


> bin die ganze woche in basel (ohne bike, dafür mit sehr viel art )
> 
> grz fredi



Schon wieder Arbeit... Schreit doch langsam nach einem entspannten Samstag oder Sonntag auf dem Bike. ;-)  Ich plane das Wochenende wieder eine grössere Runde.


----------



## Schnegge (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen

bei mir geht es nur morgen. Am Do und WE muss ich auf meine Jungs aufpassen...

Gottschalkenberg war ich einmal letzen Herbst... hab was gefunden und es gibt bestimmt noch mehr. Werde aber morgen wohl nicht viel früher können. 17Uhr HB könnte so gerade passen.

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## FrankausHalle (12. Juni 2013)

Hey hey.... ich könnte diese Woche nur Donnerstag. Solltet ihr nur Mittwoch können, bin ich aber auch nicht traurig und würde dann diese Woche gar nicht fahren. Sagt einfach mal Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (12. Juni 2013)

Ich habe jetzt leider heute schon eingeplant.
Jörg, ich rufe dann mal durch.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## FrankausHalle (12. Juni 2013)

Easy. Ich bin wie gesagt, diese Woche eh unter Strom. Daher.... viel Spaß Euch.


----------



## Night-Mare (12. Juni 2013)

Jörg, sei froh, dass Du nicht mit zurückgekommen bist. Du hättest mich umgebracht. Kurz nochmal hoch und dann die kleine Schwarze:
Ca. 300 hm streng hoch um dann eine (wohl nur für mich) hammergeile, sehr steile, feuchte, wurzeldurchsetzte Abfahrt mit traumhaft engen  Serpentinen wieder runter zu fahren... 

Sehr geile Tour. 

Ich saß übrigens 21.19 im Zug. Der kam mit mir zusammen am Bahnhof an, ich rein... 
und dem Kontrolleur guten Tag gesagt. Der hatte glücklicherweise einen solchen. Trotz seit zwei Stunden abgelaufenen Anschlussticket. Mein Glückstag heute.

Bis demnächst.
Jörg.


----------



## Schnegge (12. Juni 2013)

na dann passt doch alles. ich war um21:45 in Zug und sitze jetzt aucht in einem. hätte ich mit dir die s-bahn noch bekommen, säss ich jetzt im gleichen Zug... quasi unentschieden...
Gruss 
jörg


----------



## msl70 (13. Juni 2013)

genug gearbeitet - jetzt wird das bike gerockt - am liebsten am sonntag (samstag ginge auch)

wie wärs z.b. mit dem trail am walensee?

grz fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (14. Juni 2013)

Hoi Fredi

Super! Sonntag ist auch bei mir eingeplant. Ich bin allerdings Samstagabend noch auf einer Party und wollte deshalb nicht zu früh los. Wann willst Du zurück sein?
Deinen Vorschlag halte ich nach wie vor für etwas riskant. Letzte Woche hatten wir auf 1300 m in Senken noch Schneefelder gesehen, die Rigi hatte an den Hängen auch noch etwas. Deine Tour geht auf über 1700 m und eigentlich gehört sogar eine Kammquerung dazu... Wir hatten letztes Jahr zu gleichen Zeit ziemlich überraschend noch sehr, sehr viel Schnee da. Und dieser Winter war bekanntlich viel länger.
Ich taste mich lieber vor und würde mir das Wochenende erstmal die Rigi von Goldau aus vornehmen wollen. Was denkst Du dazu?

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## msl70 (14. Juni 2013)

wir gehen es gemütlich an, ausschlafen find ich gut und die rigi passt auch ins programm.
einzig um ca. 19.00 sollt ich zu hause sein.


----------



## Night-Mare (14. Juni 2013)

Würde denn der ICN um 11.01 ab Gleis 7 passen? Ohne Umsteigen, vor zwölf in Goldau. Velomitnahme scheint laut App o. k. (?)
Zur Tour hätte ich zwei Ideen die wir uns im Zug anschauen könnten und gegen sechs wieder am Zug sollte klappen...


----------



## msl70 (15. Juni 2013)

passt, freu mich auf morgen. euch viel partyspass

gruss fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (15. Juni 2013)

Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (16. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute, wie schaut's bei Euch diese Woche aus? Ich bin flexibel und kann Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag.


----------



## Night-Mare (17. Juni 2013)

Bin noch etwas unentschlossen, gegen Mittwochabend steigt die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit, deswegen überlege ich, vielleicht morgen abend zu fahren.

Ich entscheide das morgen früh in Abhängigkeit von der Wetterprognose... Bin sicher nicht böse, wenn ihr ohne mich entscheidet.

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Kerberos (17. Juni 2013)

Kommt jemand heute mit auf den Üetliberg? 18:30 an der Triemli-Schranke.


----------



## Night-Mare (17. Juni 2013)

Ich muss das den Abend vorher wissen, damit ich mit dem Bike ins Geschäft fahren kann. Dann gerne.

Bei mir steht jetzt übrigens auch der Mittwochabend zum biken fest.
Klappt es diesmal vielleicht etwas früher? So gegen fünf?


----------



## FrankausHalle (17. Juni 2013)

Na wie ich schon sagte, ich bin die Woche flexibel. Ist mir also Wurscht wann... Mittwoch ist also perfekt. 17Uhr Altstetten. Oder mal was anderes als immer nur Uetliberg?


----------



## Night-Mare (17. Juni 2013)

Was heisst hier immer nur Uetliberg... Letzte Woche war es der Gotschalkenberg. 
Züriberg wäre auch mal wieder schön, aber ohne Dolder kommt da nicht wirklich viel zusammen. Und beim Dolder weiss ich nicht ob es da im Moment etwas zum Fahren gibt.
Wenn wir uns auf einen frühen Start einigen könnten, wäre für mich wieder Gottschalkenberg oder auch der Bachtel ab Hinwil vorstellbar. Wobei 3...4 Bikes nach vier in der S-Bahn schon sehr frech wäre.


----------



## msl70 (17. Juni 2013)

um es ein wenig komplizierter zu machen:
ich fahr mittwoch, mein wetterbericht sagt schönes wetter voraus.
18.00 bhf altstetten und dann auf den üetli oder noch lieber züriberg.

grz frdi


----------



## Schnegge (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

bin morgen auch wieder dabei. Bei mir ginge es ab 17:15 am HB oder 17:30 Altstetten. 

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Night-Mare (18. Juni 2013)

Dann schaffst es sicher auch 18.00 bis zum Milchbuck, oder? 
Schlage vor, wir treffen uns dann morgen dort, dann etwas Züriberg, anschließend Dolder und dann ein Helles...

Gruss
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (18. Juni 2013)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Was heisst hier immer nur Uetliberg... Letzte Woche war es der Gotschalkenberg.
> .





18 Uhr Milchbuck ist super.


----------



## Schnegge (18. Juni 2013)

Wo genau ist denn der Treffpunkt Milchbuck...


----------



## msl70 (18. Juni 2013)

drum n' buss haltestelle milchbuck


----------



## Night-Mare (18. Juni 2013)

Tram Haltestelle Milchbuck am Irchelpark.
Weißt Du, wie Du zum Milchbuck kommst?


----------



## Schnegge (18. Juni 2013)

werde ich finden... ist nicht weit vom Büro...
Gruss Jörg


----------



## Night-Mare (23. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (25. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute, wie schauts diese Woche aus?

Fährt jemand am Wochenende eine Tour?


----------



## Night-Mare (25. Juni 2013)

Ich denke, morgen Abend was ganz kurzes (Antennentrail z. B.). Wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitmacht.
Und am Wochenende geht sicher was. "Notfalls" im Tessin.


----------



## FrankausHalle (25. Juni 2013)

Wochenende wäre ich auf jeden Fall gerne dabei. Auch notfalls im Tessin ;-)

Donnerstag wäre mir lieber als Morgen. Sollte auch das Wetter besser sein.


----------



## msl70 (25. Juni 2013)

ich fahr morgen, 18.00 bhf altstetten. 
weekend - weiss ich noch nicht. 

fredigruss


----------



## Night-Mare (25. Juni 2013)

Ich werde auch morgen fahren, soweit es abends nicht zu sehr regnet... 18.00 Altstetten ist super.

Am Wochenende wird es voraussichtlich der Sonntag bei mir.

Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## FrankausHalle (26. Juni 2013)

Sollte meine eigentliche Veranstaltung für heute ausfallen (was gut möglich sein könnte), komme ich heute noch dazu. 

Sonntag ist's bei mir auch. Jörg, was gemeinsames fahren? Was meinste?


----------



## Night-Mare (27. Juni 2013)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Sonntag ist's bei mir auch. Jörg, was gemeinsames fahren? Was meinste?



Sollte passen, aber das heißt früh aufstehen! Ich denke gerade an den Zug zwischen sechs und sieben. Hast Du eine Biketasche? (AIso zum Bike rein tun...) Dann könnte man den ICN nehmen, sonst den ganz frühen IR.


----------



## FrankausHalle (2. Juli 2013)

Hi, fährt jemand Donnerstag?


----------



## Night-Mare (2. Juli 2013)

Ich bin heute unterwegs... Schon seit eins, deshalb habe ich hier nichts gesagt. Gruss. Jörg.


----------



## msl70 (2. Juli 2013)

ich wie immer morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (3. Juli 2013)

Na heute ist es mir zu nass von oben. Morgen soll es ja besser sein. Also niemand eine zweite Runde am Donnerstag?


----------



## Burnhard (8. Juli 2013)

Jemand Lust am Samstag/Sonntag (13.07) nach Chatel zu fahren? Hätte noch 1-2 Plätze im Auto frei. Übernachtung müssten wir noch buchen.


----------



## msl70 (10. Juli 2013)

melde mich ab bis zweite woche august.

euch viel spass, fredi


----------



## FrankausHalle (11. Juli 2013)

Plant jemand am kommenden Weekend eine Runde, bei der man sich noch anschliessen kann?


----------



## Night-Mare (12. Juli 2013)

Ich bin erst am 20.7. wieder aus meinem Urlaub zurück.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Night-Mare (22. Juli 2013)

Diese Woche jemand wieder mit dabei? Ich kann Dienstag und Donnerstag.

Gruß 
Jörg.


----------



## FrankausHalle (22. Juli 2013)

Ja gerne. Ich wäre dabei. Kann an beiden Tagen, wobei mir Dienstag lieber ist.
Was könnte man denn mal wieder fahren?


----------



## Schnegge (22. Juli 2013)

hallo zusammen

bin auch wieder da. Evtl. klappte es bei mir morgen. Mittwoch und Donnerstag kann ich definitiv nicht. Genaueres weiss ich heute Abend.

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Night-Mare (22. Juli 2013)

Ok. Dann morgen. Um sechs. Ich war ja lange nicht mehr hier. Trocken ist es auch... Für mich sind Üetli- oder Züriberg beide gut. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (22. Juli 2013)

Wunderbar. Dann lasst uns doch Uetliberg machen, und wir können nach Lust und Laune entscheiden, wie weit wir fahren wollen.

18Uhr Altstetten passt.


----------



## Night-Mare (23. Juli 2013)

Alles klar, bis später.


----------



## Schnegge (23. Juli 2013)

Mein bike steht hinter mir und scharrt schon mit den Hufen....


----------



## FrankausHalle (4. August 2013)

Hey Zusammen,
wie schaut es kommende Woche aus? Hat jemand Zeit und Lust? 
Ich bin zeitlich flexibel zwischen Montag- und Donnerstagnachmittag.
Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Night-Mare (4. August 2013)

Im Moment sagt der Wetterbericht besser Dienstag. Ich würde mich morgen abend entscheiden wollen.

Gruß
Jörg.


----------



## FrankausHalle (4. August 2013)

Ja Dienstag wäre gut. Können ja im Laufe des morgigen Tages es abmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (5. August 2013)

Momentan sieht die Vorhersage für morgen abend sehr unsicher aus. Ich nehme das Bike mit zur Arbeit und hoffe, dass es trocken bleibt.

Gruss
Jörg.


----------



## msl70 (5. August 2013)

back from holiday - körper ist gestählt, das bike im eimer....
fahre wohl oder übel die nächsten wochen mit dem hardtail. konkret am mittwochabend in der region und wenn jemand lust und zeit hat vielleicht freitag oder montag im gebirge...?
samstag ist parade angesagt - hat jemand lust auf ein party für erwachsene?

grz fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (6. August 2013)

@ Fredi

Sorry, war heute schon unterwegs. Die Wettervorhersage erschien mir zu unsicher. War ein lustiges Wettrennen über die drei offiziellen Trails an Höckler, Üetliberg und Züriberg mit dem Gewitter im Nacken. Welches mich dann tatsächlich erst am Milchbuck im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes lauwarm erwischt hat. Aber das war dann wirklich nur noch spaßig...

Aber was ist mit Deinem Bike? Ich hoffe, nichts Schlimmes!

Wegen Wochenende: Wir sind Samstagabend/-nacht zu einer Party (für Erwachsene). Da ich denke, dass die recht spät wird und ich deshalb Sonntag ausschlafen will (muss), möchte ich bereits Samstag(sehr)früh zu einer Tour starten. Womit auch die Streetparade (mal wieder) hinten anstehen muss.

Aber vielleicht ist Dir die Parade nicht ganz so wichtig und Du magst Samstag mitkommen.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## msl70 (8. August 2013)

@ jörg
gestern abend bin ich ein paar mal den elif-trail gefahren. im oberen teil wird momentan eine wald-autobahn gebaut, ich hoffe dass nicht die ganze strecke so verschandelt wird. ansonsten war's mit dem hardtail ganz spassig, den antennentrail bevorzuge ich aber nach wie vor.
beim fully ist nach einem kapitalen sturz das cockpit am arsch, zudem lasse ich einen gabel- und dämpferservice machen.
samstag ist bei mir schon mit diversen geschichten belegt und am abend wird getanzt. dafür nehme ich mir den montag frei um irgendwo eine runde zu drehen.

nice weekend, fredi


----------



## sofajazz (8. August 2013)

msl70 schrieb:


> @ jörg
> im oberen teil wird momentan eine wald-autobahn gebaut, ich hoffe dass nicht die ganze strecke so verschandelt wird.



Alles im Bau momentan:
http://www.zueritrails.ch/2013/07/30/update-elif-trail-aka-dolder/


----------



## msl70 (9. August 2013)

nun bin ich beruhigt, denn der trail ist wirklich eine gute alternative zum uetli.

danke für die info


----------



## Night-Mare (9. August 2013)

msl70 schrieb:


> beim fully ist nach einem kapitalen sturz das cockpit am arsch, zudem lasse ich einen gabel- und dämpferservice machen.



Ich hoffe, Dir ist nichts passiert!

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Night-Mare (12. August 2013)

Bei mir wird es diese Woche wohl der Donnerstag, Mittwoch ist grillieren mit dem Projektteam. Würde gerne mal wieder die lange Runde über den Albis bis nach Zug fahren.

Gruss
Jörg.


----------



## FrankausHalle (12. August 2013)

Donnerstag klingt gut. Ich bin dabei. Gerne auch ne lange Runde.


----------



## msl70 (13. August 2013)

gestern war ich hier:
http://www.gps-tracks.com/gps-mount...-churfirsten-panoramabike-nr.-479-002208.html

am mittwoch fahr ich auf dem züriberg

am donnerstag kann ich leider nicht

und am weekend kommen meine liebsten aus den ferien zurück.

vielleicht bis nxt week?

grz, fredi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (13. August 2013)

Ahhh... die Walenseetour. Wie fandest du sie? War es trocken?

Wann und wo möchtest du denn Mittwoch starten?


----------



## Night-Mare (13. August 2013)

Ohhh... Und ich habe mir die Walenseetour extra für Fredi aufgehoben damit er nicht traurig ist. Was soll ich dazu sagen... ;-)

Frank, geht es bei Dir evtl. Donnerstag schon gegen fünf?


----------



## msl70 (13. August 2013)

die churfirsten panorama tour ist ein ziemliches spektakel, an manchen stellen hat man das gefühl aus 800m direkt in den see spucken zu können...
und das schlägt sich auch auf das psychische fahrvermögen nieder  
alles in allem eine landschaftlich und technisch spannende tour die auch konditionell etwas abverlangt.

mittwoch könnten wir uns gegen 18.00 am start vom elif trail treffen, wenn jemand lust hat.

'nen schönen aben'


----------



## FrankausHalle (14. August 2013)

Hey Jörg, Donnerstag lass uns mal 17:15 machen. Wir haben Kernarbeitszeit, die ich sonst schon oft genug strapaziere.

Fredi, heute wird es bei mir doch nichts. Ich zügle nächste Woche und möchte nun doch schon einige Dinge vorbereiten.


----------



## Night-Mare (14. August 2013)

passt! bis morgen.


----------



## Dampfsti (18. August 2013)

Sers,

komme übernächste Woche in Zürich vorbei und wollte mir mal die Pumptracks und den Üetliberg Trail anschaun wenn ich Zeit hab...

Die Frage ist nun, wo am besten mit dem Auto parkieren wenn ich zum Üetliberg rauf will... Selbsttretend natürlich


----------



## Night-Mare (19. August 2013)

Wenn Du den Antennentrail fahren willst parkierst am besten an der Tramhaltestelle Triemli im Hohensteinweg. Das ist der Endpunkt des Trails und da hat es auch Parkplätze. Und du kannst von da auch gut hoch fahren.


----------



## Night-Mare (19. August 2013)

Ist die Woche jemand wieder mit von der Partie? Mittwochabend? (Fredi-kompatibler Termin...;-) )
Evtl. wieder etwas früher?


----------



## msl70 (19. August 2013)

mittwoch kann ich nicht - sorry, keine regel ohne ausnahme.
ich bin die nächsten wochen viel unterwegs, daher wird das bike eher unregelmässig bewegt.
wie siehts am dienstag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (19. August 2013)

ich bin raus die woche


----------



## Night-Mare (19. August 2013)

msl70 schrieb:


> mittwoch kann ich nicht - sorry, keine regel ohne ausnahme.
> ich bin die nächsten wochen viel unterwegs, daher wird das bike eher unregelmässig bewegt.
> wie siehts am dienstag aus?



LOL 
Morgen ist Teamsegeln... Klappt bei mir nicht. Donnerstag?


----------



## Schnegge (19. August 2013)

Hoi

bei mir wäre diese Woche Mittwoch oder Donnerstag möglich...

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Dampfsti (19. August 2013)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Antennentrail fahren willst parkierst am besten an der Tramhaltestelle Triemli im Hohensteinweg. Das ist der Endpunkt des Trails und da hat es auch Parkplätze. Und du kannst von da auch gut hoch fahren.




Danke.


----------



## msl70 (19. August 2013)

@ alle jörg's
schade, bei mir geht wirklich nur dienstag.

allen eine schöne woche, fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (19. August 2013)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hoi
> 
> bei mir wäre diese Woche Mittwoch oder Donnerstag möglich...
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg,

Schön dass Du wieder da bist...
Mir wäre jetzt der Donnerstag lieber. Eventuell mit einem Abstecher in Richtung Gottschalkenberg/Wildspitze und entsprechend etwas früher starten?

Gruß
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (20. August 2013)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> Schön dass Du wieder da bist...
> Mir wäre jetzt der Donnerstag lieber. Eventuell mit einem Abstecher in Richtung Gottschalkenberg/Wildspitze und entsprechend etwas früher starten?
> ...



OK. Donnerstag passt.

Etwas früher: ca. 17:20 am HB wäre bei mir möglich...

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Night-Mare (21. August 2013)

Passt mir. Bis morgen!


----------



## msl70 (26. August 2013)

ich versuchs wieder mal mit mittwoch...
abfahrt: 18.00 bhf altstetten
ziel: ??? auf jedenfall die lampe mitnehmen

ist wer dabei?

grz fredi


----------



## FrankausHalle (27. August 2013)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Night-Mare (27. August 2013)

Bin leider die Woche auf Schulung in Solothurn.
Hoffe sehr, es klappt nächste Woche wieder. Oder am Wochenende? 

Gruss
Jörg.


----------



## FrankausHalle (27. August 2013)

Solothurn. Ich hoffe, du hast dein Bike mit. Fahr mal zum Weißenstein. Hübsch isses da.


----------



## Night-Mare (28. August 2013)

Bike ist dabei aber ich fürchte, die Zeit fehlt... :screwy:


----------



## Night-Mare (1. September 2013)

Soooo... Wetter soll fein werden, (zumindest) ich habe am Mittwoch nix vor und bevor Fredi mir plötzlich wieder mit Dienstag kommt frage ich schon heute mal, wie es diese Woche aussieht. Bei mir passt es Dienstag bis Donnerstag.

Gruß
Jörg.


----------



## msl70 (1. September 2013)

mittwoch


----------



## Schnegge (2. September 2013)

Moin...

bei mir geht's Mittwoch o. Donnerstag.

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (2. September 2013)

Dann machen wir doch mal den Mittwoch. Um sechs? Könnte mir mal wieder was Schnelles vorstellen: Leiterli und Antennentrail und zum Abschluss die Stange... :beer:


----------



## FrankausHalle (2. September 2013)

Mittwoch um 18 Uhr. passt


----------



## msl70 (2. September 2013)

na also - klappt doch.

freu mich auf mittwoch

grz fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (2. September 2013)

Habe heute gemerkt, dass es mittlerweile recht schnell dunkel ist. Licht nicht vergessen... Etwas früher deswegen (halb sechs) klappt wahrscheinlich nicht? Oder?


----------



## Schnegge (3. September 2013)

17:30 ist gut...

sollte bei mir passen.

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Night-Mare (3. September 2013)

Fredi kann meist nicht vor sechs. Schauen wir mal, was er sagt...


----------



## msl70 (3. September 2013)

vorschlag: ihr trefft euch um 17.30 wo ihr wollt und trefft mich um 18.00 beim einstieg zum elif-trail beim dolder. die trails auf dem züriberg sind momentan trocken und super zu fahren.
wenn euch dieser vorschlag nicht gefällt, schaff ichs nicht vor 18.00 zum bhf altstetten.

grz, fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (3. September 2013)

Wir machen um sechs in Altstetten. Ist einfacher so. 17.30 Uhr am Milchbuck schaffe ich nämlich wieder nicht.


----------



## msl70 (3. September 2013)

na also - ist auch gut 

bis morgen, fredi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (6. September 2013)

Hat jemand heute Abend spontan Lust und Zeit?


----------



## FrankausHalle (9. September 2013)

Wie sieht es diese Woche aus? Wetter scheint ja nur Dienstag ordentlich zu sein. Mittwoch und Donnerstag Regen.


----------



## Night-Mare (9. September 2013)

Bei mir wenn dann auch morgen. Aber ich muss das heute abend noch abklären, außerdem fühle ich mich gerade, als ob ich krank werde. Also plant ohne mich, ich entscheide morgen früh spontan.


----------



## Schnegge (9. September 2013)

hoi

bei geht's nur Mittwoch. Werd's aber zusätzlich noch vom Wetter abhängig machen...

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Night-Mare (10. September 2013)

Schmuddelwetter und ein deutlicher Anflug einer Erkältung. Ich bin raus diese Woche.


----------



## FrankausHalle (10. September 2013)

Jörg, dann mal alles Gute.

Anderer Jörg, Mittwoch schauts ja für diese Woche noch mit am Besten aus. Was meinst du, wollen wir eine Runde wagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (11. September 2013)

Hallo Frank

bei mir wird's heute leider nichts. Ich muss noch einiges erledigen...

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (12. September 2013)

Jemand Bock auf Samstags Crans Montana mim Bigbike?


----------



## FrankausHalle (13. September 2013)

BigBike? Du meinst ein Töff/Motorrad? Na ob du da hier jemand findest?


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (13. September 2013)

Kannst auch gerne mim Enduro kommen ...


----------



## Night-Mare (16. September 2013)

Die Wettervorhersage sieht morgen abend noch am besten aus. Jemand bereit fur ein Schlammbad...?


----------



## msl70 (16. September 2013)

di. geht mir nicht, mi. gehts nur mit schnorchel.
ich versuchs am donnerstag, mein wetterbericht sagt einigermassen gutes wetter voraus.


----------



## FrankausHalle (16. September 2013)

Ob Dienstag oder Donnerstag, ich hätte Zeit.


----------



## msl70 (16. September 2013)

do. geht auch nicht - soeben hat mich mein chef verplant


----------



## Night-Mare (16. September 2013)

Nicht schlimm bei dem Wetter... 

Frank, die Vorhersage morgen wird stündlich schlechter. Ich schau mir das morgen früh noch mal an, aber wenn es so bleibt, lass ich es.

Am Wochenende fahre ich, und wenn es im Tessin sein muss. Seit letztem Samstag trauert mein Schatz im Keller. So lange musste dieses Bike glaube ich noch nie warten.


----------



## Schnegge (17. September 2013)

Bin diese Woche auch raus... heute geht nicht, morgen is' zu nass und am Donnerstag bin ich auch schon verplant...

Bei dem Wetter muss man sich halt mit Erinnerungen über Wasser halten...

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (17. September 2013)

Über Wasser halten ist gut... 

Bin heute auch raus.


----------



## Night-Mare (19. September 2013)

Samstag (vielleicht auch Sonntag) wollte ich mich Richtung Schwyz orientieren, eine Ride-Tour probieren. Gruss Jörg.


----------



## FrankausHalle (24. September 2013)

Wie schaut es diese Woche aus? Fährt jemand Donnerstag oder Freitag?


----------



## msl70 (24. September 2013)

mich hat eine starke erkältung erwischt


----------



## Schnegge (24. September 2013)

Hoi 

ich werd´wahrscheinlich morgen ne Runde drehen. Do. oder Fr. eher nicht.

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Night-Mare (24. September 2013)

Ich fahre auch Mittwoch. Evtl. per S-Bahn nach Adliswil und um den Albispass herum ein paar schöne Trails? Wann kannst Du?

EDIT... Ich kann erst ab sechs ab Altstetten. Ohne Bahn, das wäre zu spät.


----------



## Schnegge (25. September 2013)

OK um sechs in Altstetten...


----------



## FrankausHalle (26. September 2013)

Ich plane dieses WE eine Runde. Wer noch?


----------



## msl70 (30. September 2013)

mittwoch, wer noch¿?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (30. September 2013)

Ich auch.


----------



## FrankausHalle (1. Oktober 2013)

Mittwoch. Check!

Das Leiterli war gestern abend sogar noch trocken. Prächtiges Wetter.

Wie immer, 18 Uhr?!


----------



## Night-Mare (1. Oktober 2013)

Ja.


----------



## Schnegge (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiss noch nicht 100%tig ob ich morgen dabei bin...


----------



## msl70 (1. Oktober 2013)

18.00 bhf altstetten - oder 17.45 milchbuck?


----------



## Night-Mare (1. Oktober 2013)

Da Ursin wieder mitkommt und sicher von Altstetten ausgeht wäre mir das lieber. Ausserdem waren wir letzte Woche am Züriberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msl70 (1. Oktober 2013)

ist auch gut. 
freu mich wieder mal auf euch
fredi


----------



## Schnegge (2. Oktober 2013)

Bin heute nicht dabei...  und nächste Woche bin ich in den Ferien...

Wünsch' euch 'ne schöne Feierabendrunde
Jörg


----------



## Night-Mare (2. Oktober 2013)

Schade...


----------



## Cambria (4. Oktober 2013)

Geht jemand jetzt am Wochenende fahren? 

Gruss,
Christian


----------



## Night-Mare (7. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, ich habe vor dem Wochenende hier nicht reingeschaut. Wir waren am Sonntag auf einer neblig-feuchten Tour im Oberland.


----------



## msl70 (7. Oktober 2013)

...und die hat spass gemacht....

wer möchte am mittwoch auch spass haben?
treff. 18.00 bhf altstetten.

grz fredi


----------



## Night-Mare (7. Oktober 2013)

Damit wäre ja schon alles gesagt. Komme auch.


----------



## Cambria (9. Oktober 2013)

Würde ja gerne mal mitkommen, bin leider anderweitig verplant. Wie sieht es denn dieses Wochenende bzw. Samstag aus?


----------



## Night-Mare (9. Oktober 2013)

Mache ich noch etwas vom Wetter abhängig...


----------



## Cambria (11. Oktober 2013)

Es scheint ja trocken zu bleiben (zumindest vormittags). Falls sich nicht anderes ergibt werde ich mindestens ein bisschen auf dem Züri- oder Uetliberg rumrutschen gehen. 

Gruss,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (12. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir wird es morgen ein traillastiger Ausflug zum Bachtel. Mitstreiter sind willkommen...


----------



## lastesel (15. Oktober 2013)

Hoy Zusammen,

ich wollte morgen Abend eine Runde mit der Lampe auf den Uetliberg drehen.
Treffen so gegen 18:30 beim Strassenverkehrsamt. Den Anspruch der Tour können wir dann kurz vor Ort diskutieren (ich dachte so an 1.5-2 h fahren). Ich selber kenne im Moment nur den Normalweg, hoffe aber auf viele neue Trails ;-)

Wer kommt mit? 

Grüsse vom Benne


----------



## Night-Mare (15. Oktober 2013)

Hoi Benne,

Wir starten am Bhf. Altstetten um 18.00 Uhr. Vielleicht schaffst es ja auch dahin? Zwei Stunden reichen aber meist nicht, es kommen so 800 bis 1000 Hm zusammen. Normalwege fahren wir auch nicht... ;-) 
Morgen wird es urlaubsbedingt aber nur meine Wenigkeit und ein Kollege sein.

Gruss
Jörg.


----------



## lastesel (15. Oktober 2013)

Tip Top, dann werde ich versuchen 18:00 da zu sein. 800-1000hm hört sich auch gut an.

Grüsse
Benne


----------



## Cambria (16. Oktober 2013)

Hoi,
ich würde mich auch gerne anschliessen, aber meint ihr es wäre möglich eine viertel Stunde später zu starten? Bei mir wirds sonst sehr knapp mit Arbeit. 
Gruss


----------



## Night-Mare (16. Oktober 2013)

18.15 Uhr am Bhf. Altstetten, Vorderausgang (Richtung Hohlstrasse).


----------



## Cambria (16. Oktober 2013)

Super bis später!


----------



## FrankausHalle (21. Oktober 2013)

hallo Zusammen, wer fährt diese Woche wieder?


----------



## Night-Mare (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich wollte morgen (Dienstag) fahren, für Mittwoch ist Regen vorhergesagt. Gerne auch etwas früher los und dafür mal wieder etwas weiter...

Gruß
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msl70 (21. Oktober 2013)

mittwoch


----------



## FrankausHalle (21. Oktober 2013)

Morgen geht bei mir.

Oder Donnerstag?


----------



## Schnegge (22. Oktober 2013)

Hab mein bike heute dabei...

ich könnte ab 17:30

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Night-Mare (22. Oktober 2013)

Sind wir hier bei Wünsch Dir was...? Freitag hat noch niemand angefragt... 

Ok, ich fahre heute mit den Schönwetterbikern ab 17.30 (Altstetten) Richtung Albispass und Fredi trotzt morgen mit den echten Kerlen Wind und Wetter. Hoffe für Euch, dass sich meine Vorhersage wie so oft mal wieder täuscht. 

Gruß
Jörg.


----------



## FrankausHalle (22. Oktober 2013)

Mein "Morgen" bezog sich auf Heute, sprich Dienstag, da ich es am Montag schrieb. Im Regen mag ich Mittwoch auch nicht fahren.

Du führst heute... *räusper... Ich schau, ob ich es zu 17:30 schaffe. Falls nicht, bin ich einfach nicht da. In dem Fall, viel Freude.


----------



## Night-Mare (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde morgen dem Tip eines anderen Bikers folgen und eine technisch wohl sehr anspruchsvolle Tour am Sarganser Hausberg machen.
Mitbiker sind gerne gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (25. Oktober 2013)

Nu dann viel Spaß. Ich bin kommende Woche erst wieder dabei. 
Schönes Wochenende Euch.


----------



## FrankausHalle (29. Oktober 2013)

Wie schauts aus? Wer fährt die Woche? Ich fahre heute Abend oder Mittwoch-bzw. Donnerstagabend.


----------



## Schnegge (29. Oktober 2013)

Hoi 

ich wäre am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag dabei...

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Night-Mare (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe gestern recht spontan den Spätsommertag genutzt und fahre erst am Wochenende wieder. 

Gruß
Jörg.


----------



## FrankausHalle (29. Oktober 2013)

Jörg 1
Mittwoch klingt gut. Ich wäre dabei. 18 Uhr?
Kannste mir mal deine Handynummer via PN senden?

Jörg 2
Schade, hättest ja gestern mal bescheid geben können. Da wäre ich ne Runde mitgekommen.


----------



## Night-Mare (29. Oktober 2013)

Sorry. Gelobe Besserung! Fange gleich mal an: Was ist am Wochenende?  @ Jörg, wenn es so kühl bleibt könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, am Wochenende mal ein paar Hügel in Deiner Nähe zu testen.

Gruß
Jörg.


----------



## msl70 (29. Oktober 2013)

bin am mittwoch dabei.
18.00 wie immer?

grz fredi


----------



## Schnegge (30. Oktober 2013)

@all: Ok heute wie gewohnt um 18 Uhr...

 @Joerg: Mein Wochenende wird leider bikefrei sein 

 @Frank: pn kommt gleich...

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Schnegge (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mal grob auf der Karte und im i-net geschaut...

Könnte mir 'ne Explorertour Richtung Gubrist und Altberg vorstellen. Einen groben track hab ich auf dem Handy...

Wies sieht's aus?


----------



## msl70 (30. Oktober 2013)

könnte ein wenig schlammig werden - dagegen bin ich aber immun

bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cambria (2. November 2013)

Wie sieht's denn morgen aus bei euch? Heute bin ich leider in der Familie verplant...


----------



## Night-Mare (2. November 2013)

Ich war heute schon spontan unterwegs. Bin eigentlich etwas angeschlagen und wollte mich schonen. Aber dann hat der unerwartet schöne Herbsttag gelockt... Morgen muss ich mich dann wirklich schonen.


----------



## msl70 (3. November 2013)

ich fahre ausnahmsweise am donnerstag - wer ist dabei?

eine guten start in die woche

fredi


----------



## FrankausHalle (4. November 2013)

Ich kann diese Woche nur Mittwoch. Donnerstag bin ich nicht in ZH.
Mag wer Mittwoch?


----------



## Schnegge (5. November 2013)

Ich bin für diese Woche leider raus... 

Ich werde es zeitlich nicht unterbringen können...

Wünsche euch viel Spass und wenig regen
Jörg


----------



## Night-Mare (5. November 2013)

Die Wettervorhersage sagt mir ganz klar Donnerstag oder gar nicht. Wäre also Donnerstag mit dabei.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## FrankausHalle (6. November 2013)

nääää blödes Wetter heute. Das muss ich mir nicht antun. Viel Spaß Euch morgen.


----------



## Cambria (6. November 2013)

Morgen Abend wär ich auch dabei, wann und wo?


----------



## msl70 (6. November 2013)

na wie immer, 18.00 bhf altstetten - oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cambria (7. November 2013)

passt, bis heute Abend!


----------



## Night-Mare (7. November 2013)

dito


----------



## Simpel. (10. November 2013)

Hallo Leute, hab de Thread soeben entdeckt 
Bin auch regelmässig im Zürioberland und Umgebung unterwegs. Meine momentane Lieblingsrunde ist in Pfäffikon SZ und führt auf der Strasse zum St. Meinrad rauf und dann auf einem sehr abwechslungsreichen Trail wieder nach Pfäffikon zurück. 





Werde in Zukunft auch hier reinschreiben wenn ich unterwegs bin, vielleicht kann man ja mal eine gemeinsame Tour machen.


----------



## FrankausHalle (11. November 2013)

Hey Hey, wie schaut es diese Woche aus? Ich bin flexibel und habe Dienstag, Mittwoch und Donnerstag Zeit.


----------



## Night-Mare (11. November 2013)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, hab de Thread soeben entdeckt
> Bin auch regelmässig im Zürioberland und Umgebung unterwegs. Meine momentane Lieblingsrunde ist in Pfäffikon SZ und führt auf der Strasse zum St. Meinrad rauf und dann auf einem sehr abwechslungsreichen Trail wieder nach Pfäffikon zurück.
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, die Trails am Etzel. Habe ich auch schon ein wenig getestet, sehr nett aber teilweise auch recht schlammig.

@ all
Habe eine leichte Erkältung hinter mir und diese Woche einen wichtigen geschäftlichen Termin. Ruhe mich lieber auf meinen /Angebermodus ein/ bereits über 100.000 Hm dieses Jahr /Angebermodus aus/ aus und versuche das Wochenende fit genug zu sein um vielleicht endlich nochmal dem offensichtlich endlich mal sonnigen Tessin einen Besuch abzustatten. Mitstreiter sind willkommen.

Gruss
Jörg.


----------



## msl70 (11. November 2013)

@ frank: bei mir wirds mittwoch. wahlweise züri- oder üetliberg. vorzugsweise treffpunkt milchbuck - dann züriberg, dolder, züriberg, dusche - und das alles ohne angebermodus einfach chillig
@ jörg: wann gehts ins tessin? sonntag kann ich nicht - samstag vielleicht - ich klärs noch ab.

grzzzzzzz, fredi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simpel. (11. November 2013)

Werde diese Woche ziemlich spontan unterwegs sein, das Wetter ist ja auch nicht so stabil. Wahrscheinlich gehe ich morgen Abend mit Helmlampe auf den Meinrad.


----------



## Night-Mare (12. November 2013)

msl70 schrieb:


> @ jörg: wann gehts ins tessin? sonntag kann ich nicht - samstag vielleicht - ich klärs noch ab.



Ist im Moment noch völlig offen, also Samstag wäre prinzipiell möglich - wenn die Wettervorhersage so gut bleibt.


----------



## SOX (12. November 2013)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, hab de Thread soeben entdeckt
> Bin auch regelmässig im Zürioberland und Umgebung unterwegs. Meine momentane Lieblingsrunde ist in Pfäffikon SZ und führt auf der Strasse zum St. Meinrad rauf und dann auf einem sehr abwechslungsreichen Trail wieder nach Pfäffikon zurück.
> 
> 
> ...



Die Tour sieht ja spannend aus. Muss ich unbedingt mal probieren. Gibt es die Trails bergab auch als gps-download? Oder mal zusammen eine Tour (ev. Wochenende)?

Grüsse

SOX


----------



## FrankausHalle (12. November 2013)

Fredi (und alle anderen, die mitkommen möchten): Mittwoch, 18 Uhr, Milchbuck klingt gut. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## msl70 (12. November 2013)

18 uhr milchbuck ist gebongt - auch wenns mittlerweile verdammt kalt ist.


----------



## Simpel. (12. November 2013)

SOX schrieb:


> Die Tour sieht ja spannend aus. Muss ich unbedingt mal probieren. Gibt es die Trails bergab auch als gps-download? Oder mal zusammen eine Tour (ev. Wochenende)?
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> SOX



Kann dir das GXP File zusenden per Mail, schick mir doch eine Nachricht mit deiner Mailadresse. 
Am Sonntag bin ich sicher da unterwegs!


----------



## SOX (13. November 2013)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Kann dir das GXP File zusenden per Mail, schick mir doch eine Nachricht mit deiner Mailadresse.
> Am Sonntag bin ich sicher da unterwegs!



Wenn ich am Sonntag nicht anderweitig verplant bin, melde ich mich hier am Samstag abend nochmal. Vielleicht können wir zusammen fahren? Würde mit dem Auto nach Rapperswil oder Pfäffikon kommen.

Grüsse 

SOX


----------



## pauli_rider (14. November 2013)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, hab de Thread soeben entdeckt
> Bin auch regelmässig im Zürioberland und Umgebung unterwegs. Meine momentane Lieblingsrunde ist in Pfäffikon SZ und führt auf der Strasse zum St. Meinrad rauf und dann auf einem sehr abwechslungsreichen Trail wieder nach Pfäffikon zurück.
> 
> 
> ...



Ach der Etzel.. mein "Hausberg". Musst ganz rauftreten und dann vom Restaurant aus über die Sonnenterrasse (Richtung Kuhgatter) wieder runter. Dort entscheiden ob a) Richtung St. Meinrad -> Pfäffikon) oder b) die Terrorvariante über den "Strickli-Weg" nach Pfäffikon (bei Nässe nicht zu empfehlen). So hast Du noch ein paar mehr Höhenmeter zum vernichten. 

Kann Deinen Track leider nicht vergrössern. Ggf. kann ich Dir noch ein paar Varianten in der Abfahrt zeigen.

Gerne können wir das mal gemeinsam fahren... allerdings nicht bei diesem grauenvollen Wetter. 

LG
Olaf


----------



## FrankausHalle (18. November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen. Wie schaut es bei Euch diese Woche aus? Abgesehen von heute, habe ich potentiell jeden Abend Zeit.


In letzter Zeit haben ja auch ein paar neue Leute hier an diesem Thema teilgenommen. Es ist jeder eingeladen, bei einer Feierabendrunde unter der Woche mitzumachen.


----------



## Cambria (18. November 2013)

Bin zurück aus dem Urlaub, und könnte die Woche eigentlich an allen Tagen ausser Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msl70 (18. November 2013)

bei mir ist weihnachten.
nächste woche gerne wieder.


----------



## Night-Mare (19. November 2013)

Und bei mir regnets zuviel. Sorry.


----------



## smohr (19. November 2013)

auch ihr seid herzlich eingeladen

smohr


----------



## Night-Mare (19. November 2013)

Danke. Wie kommen wir zu der Ehre?


----------



## smohr (20. November 2013)

Das hat nix mit Ehre zu tun XD. Sondern mit gemeinsamen biken....


----------



## FrankausHalle (20. November 2013)

Hey Stephan, lange nichts mehr gehört. Freut mich mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen.
Meine Wochenendplanung ist noch offen. Ich würde mich daher gerne anschließen. Es Sei denn im Tessin gibt es 20 Grad und Sonnenschein. Dann wäre das mein Favorit. 

Wäre dann 15 Uhr am R. Grünwald.


----------



## smohr (21. November 2013)

Wenn noch jemand Lust hat am Samstag dabei zu sein... bis morgen Freitag 10:00 muss ich's wissen, wegen Reservierung....


----------



## FrankausHalle (25. November 2013)

Wie schauts diese Woche aus? Wer hat Lust und Zeit?


----------



## Night-Mare (25. November 2013)

Am liebsten wäre mir der Donnerstag. Mittwoch ginge auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msl70 (25. November 2013)

mittwoch


----------



## FrankausHalle (25. November 2013)

Mittwoch. 

Wie immer 18 Uhr Altsetten? Oder andere Ideen oder Vorschläge?


----------



## Night-Mare (25. November 2013)

Habe die Tage getauscht, gestern bei Regen gearbeitet und heute bei Sonne gefahren und bin die Runde über den Albis bis nach Sihlbrugg gefahren. Was schön war da oben, waren die Trails. Knusprig gefroren und griffig würde ich sagen.  Kaum Schlamm... 
Das spräche für Altstetten. Hätte aber auch Lust auf eine kürzere Runde um den Zürichberg. Oder was anderes. Also wie Ihr wollt.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## FrankausHalle (26. November 2013)

Ich bin für Altstetten.


----------



## msl70 (26. November 2013)

ist mir wo, sollte einfach nicht viel länger als 2h dauern
18.00 altstetten - ok?


----------



## Night-Mare (26. November 2013)

Passt mir. Wird sicher schön kkkkalt morgen. Einmal hoch und direkt wieder runter und zur S-Bahn wäre mir sehr recht.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (27. November 2013)

...bin dann heute Abend auch beim Zittern dabei...

Guss
Jörg


----------



## FrankausHalle (2. Dezember 2013)

Neue Woche. Neue Runde. Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben.
Wer? Wann? Wie? Wo?


----------



## Cambria (2. Dezember 2013)

Möglich ist eigentlich alles, meine Lieblingstage wären Mittwoch/Donnerstag


----------



## msl70 (2. Dezember 2013)

ich, mittwoch 18.00, mit handschuhen, bhf altstetten - ok?


----------



## Night-Mare (2. Dezember 2013)

Bin grade nicht ganz fit, aber wenn ich mich Mittwoch gut genug fühle bin ich dabei.


----------



## FrankausHalle (2. Dezember 2013)

Mittwoch klingt gut. Zeit auch.


----------



## Cambria (3. Dezember 2013)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## msl70 (3. Dezember 2013)

bei mir ist etwas dazwischen gekommen, muss passen. sorry.
euch viel spass.
fredi


----------



## Schnegge (4. Dezember 2013)

Bin auch wieder dabei...


----------



## Night-Mare (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich komme heute auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.sel (5. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin seit November in der Region Zürich. 

Wo fahrt ihr hin wenn der Startpunkt Altstetten ist?

Viele Grüsse, Marcel


----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2013)

ma.sel schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bin seit November in der Region Zürich.
> 
> ...



Aus welcher Taunusgegend bist Du denn? Ich komme aus dem MTK.


----------



## ma.sel (5. Dezember 2013)

caroka schrieb:


> Aus welcher Taunusgegend bist Du denn? Ich komme aus dem MTK.



Aus Bad Soden und jetzt wohne ich im Aargau


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2013)

ma.sel schrieb:


> Aus Bad Soden und jetzt wohne ich im Aargau



Dann kennst Du auch den Alden, die weisse Mauer und den Haderer? Lass uns per PN plauschen.


----------



## Night-Mare (7. Dezember 2013)

ma.sel schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bin seit November in der Region Zürich.
> 
> ...




Hi Marcel,

vorzugsweise Richtung Üetliberg und Albis. Manchmal treffen wir uns auch am Milchbuck und fahren dann rund um Züriberg und Dolder. Ferner gab's auch schon Touren Richtung Heitersberg oder Altberg. Ich selbst bin am Wochenende viel in den Alpen oder im Züri Oberland.

Jetzt im Winter sind es meist recht kurze Touren, im Sommer können es abends auch mal 3...4 Std. werden.

Gruß
Jörg.


----------



## jaypeg (8. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

hat denn jemand hier GPS Touren welche er gerne teilen möchte rund um Züri?

Grüsse Tobi


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FrankausHalle (10. Dezember 2013)

Wie schauts diese Woche aus?


----------



## Cambria (10. Dezember 2013)

Für mich ginge nur Donnerstag, bin morgen Abend schon verplant! Gruss
edit: hab noch einen Termin übersehen. Bin leider ganz raus die Woche...


----------



## msl70 (10. Dezember 2013)

ich muss meine erkältung auskurieren und hoffe dass ich am weekend wieder fit bin.
grz fredi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (10. Dezember 2013)

Donnerstag? Danach bin ich im Urlaub...


----------



## FrankausHalle (11. Dezember 2013)

Donnerstag könnte bei mir klappen.
Was wollen wir machen? 
18Uhr? Altstetten?


----------



## Schnegge (11. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir sollte es morgen auch klappen...


----------



## Night-Mare (11. Dezember 2013)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Donnerstag könnte bei mir klappen.
> Was wollen wir machen?
> 18Uhr? Altstetten?



As you like... Kann auch zum Milchbuck kommen.


----------



## FrankausHalle (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin für Altstetten und Höckler. 
Ist das ok für alle?


----------



## Night-Mare (11. Dezember 2013)

Yepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (12. Dezember 2013)

ich muss mich für heute wieder abmelden... wünsche euch viele Spass


----------



## Simpel. (12. Dezember 2013)

Ist jemand Samstagnachmittag unterwegs?


----------



## FrankausHalle (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin das Wochenende leider raus. Ab Montag könnte ich wieder dabei sein.


----------



## FrankausHalle (15. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand Interesse Montag oder Dienstagabend eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Schnegge (16. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir geht's diese Woche nur am Donnerstag... aber da ist erst mal Regen angesagt... und bei Regen gepaart mit Temperaturen von deutlich unter 10°C wird ich zu Weichei...

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## msl70 (16. Dezember 2013)

ich bin wieder fit und fahr am mittwoch auf dem heinweg über den züriberg, nichts wildes - einfach slowly.
heute morgen ist mir bei gemessenen -7° (gefühlten -20°) fast das gesicht eingefroren. momentan schalt ich lieber einen gang zurück und bin eher in der sauna anzutreffen


----------



## FrankausHalle (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin heute mal eine Runde alleine gefahren. Es war recht warm also überhaupt nicht unangenehm kalt 
Christian und ich wollen morgen zusammen fahren. Fredi, vielleicht magste ja noch mit dazu kommen. Jeder Andere ist natürlich auch eingeladen.


----------



## Axas (19. Dezember 2013)

jaypeg schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat denn jemand hier GPS Touren welche er gerne teilen möchte rund um Züri?
> Grüsse Tobi


kennsch? http://www.tobitobi.ch/gps/gpstracks.htm
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=duqpiqajadldgrvq


----------



## Cambria (29. Dezember 2013)

Ist jemand in Zürich und hat Zeit/Lust ne Runde zu drehen? Hab mehr oder weniger die ganze Woche Zeit


----------



## FrankausHalle (30. Dezember 2013)

Hey C.,
ich bin erst am 07. zurück in Zürich. Sonst wäre ich gerne dabei.
Grüße
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msl70 (31. Dezember 2013)

ich wünsch euch allen einen guten start
bin ab dem 8.1. wieder auf den bike


----------



## FrankausHalle (6. Januar 2014)

Wie schaut's diese Woche aus? Wer fährt eine Runde mit? Mittwoch?


----------



## msl70 (6. Januar 2014)

bin dabei, altstetten oder milchbuck?


----------



## Night-Mare (7. Januar 2014)

Komme auch. Egal wohin...


----------



## FrankausHalle (7. Januar 2014)

Ich bin für Altstetten. 
Wenn's zeitlich passt, können wir ja wieder mal Richtung Albis fahren.


----------



## Night-Mare (7. Januar 2014)

Passt für mich.


----------



## msl70 (7. Januar 2014)

also mittwoch 18.00 in altstetten

freu mich


----------



## Cambria (8. Januar 2014)

Bin auch dabei, bis nachher!


----------



## FrankausHalle (10. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand Samstag Lust auf Antennentrail? Nicht Wildes oder Großes. Wer mag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (11. Januar 2014)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Hat jemand Samstag Lust auf Antennentrail? Nicht Wildes oder Großes. Wer mag?




Heute nicht, aber morgen gerne. Dann aber etwas weiter als nur die Feierabendrunde.

Gruß Jörg.


----------



## FrankausHalle (13. Januar 2014)

Hab's heute erst gelesen. 

Wie schaut es diese Woche aus? Bei mir passt es Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag zeitlich ganz gut.


----------



## Night-Mare (13. Januar 2014)

Wenns trocken bleibt passt mir der Mittwoch. Sonst packe ich Kisten...


----------



## FrankausHalle (14. Januar 2014)

Ich bin raus die Woche. Bin erkältet. 
Bis nächste Woche hoffentlich wieder.


----------



## msl70 (14. Januar 2014)

morgen sollte es trocken bleiben.
18.00 altstetten?


----------



## Night-Mare (14. Januar 2014)

msl70 schrieb:


> morgen sollte es trocken bleiben.
> 18.00 altstetten?



Sorry, bin auch raus. Trocken von oben mag stimmen, aber ich habe gerade so viel Stress mit Kisten packen, dass ich keine Lust auf Klamotten waschen habe. Nächste Woche oder vielleicht auch am Sonntag gerne wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msl70 (14. Januar 2014)

ja wenn das so ist fahre ich morgen über den züriberg.
nächste woche bin ich in davos.
grüsse an alle, fredi


----------



## Simpel. (15. Januar 2014)

Wo seid ihr nächsten Sonntag so unterwegs? Mein Plan: Baar - Albishorn - Sihlbrugg - der Sihl entlang nach Hütten - Schindellegi - St. Meinrad - Pfäffikon SZ

Ist der mittlere spassige Trail auf dem Bachtel eigentlich wieder befahrbar? War Ende Sommer mal oben und da wurde der Wald von den Förstern aufgeräumt. Ein Local meinte dann, dass sie da im Anschluss einen Trail bauen dürfen.


----------



## caroka (16. Januar 2014)

Meinst Du den Wurzeltrail? Das ist der einzige den ich kenne. Der Einstieg ist hinter der Beiz oben.
Kann man den nicht mehr fahren?


----------



## Night-Mare (17. Januar 2014)

caroka schrieb:


> Meinst Du den Wurzeltrail? Das ist der einzige den ich kenne. Der Einstieg ist hinter der Beiz oben.
> Kann man den nicht mehr fahren?


Es gibt jetzt zwei schöne Abfahrten dort.


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht nehm ich das mal unter die Stollen.


----------



## Simpel. (18. Januar 2014)

Also sind die Trails bereits neu gebaut?


----------



## caroka (19. Januar 2014)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Also sind die Trails bereits neu gebaut?


----------



## Night-Mare (19. Januar 2014)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Wo seid ihr nächsten Sonntag so unterwegs? Mein Plan: Baar - Albishorn - Sihlbrugg - der Sihl entlang nach Hütten - Schindellegi - St. Meinrad - Pfäffikon SZ
> 
> Ist der mittlere spassige Trail auf dem Bachtel eigentlich wieder befahrbar? War Ende Sommer mal oben und da wurde der Wald von den Förstern aufgeräumt. Ein Local meinte dann, dass sie da im Anschluss einen Trail bauen dürfen.




Ich wollte etwas Himmel sehen. Um die Scheidegg, neue Trails finden (und ein paar alte)...


----------



## Simpel. (19. Januar 2014)

Das sah bei mir ganz ähnlich aus  Falls du die Scheidegg bei Wald ZH meinst, warst du genau auf der anderen Seeseite! Bist du fündig geworden?





41.1km, 2h 50min reine Fahrzeit, musste auf dem Albishorn noch etwas Sonne tanken.
Hab die Tour etwas abgekürzt, von Hütten ging ich direkt via Schindellegi nach Rapperswil.


----------



## caroka (19. Januar 2014)

Trails an der Scheidegg... Wo ist denn da ein Einstieg? Würde gerne trailig hoch fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (19. Januar 2014)

Ja bin fündig geworden. Aber ich weiss nicht, ob jemand Stufen und Serpentinen uphill machen will...  Und Geschwindigkeitsrekorde waren auch nicht das Ziel...


----------



## caroka (20. Januar 2014)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Ja bin fündig geworden. Aber ich weiss nicht, ob jemand Stufen und Serpentinen uphill machen will...  Und Geschwindigkeitsrekorde waren auch nicht das Ziel...


Mach`s nicht so spannend. Wo ist der Einstieg? Werden ja nicht nur Stufen sein.


----------



## Simpel. (20. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich mir die Karte so anschauen, gibts da bestimmt coole Trails! Der Trail von der Scheidegg in Richtung Nordwest nach Ramsel schaut klasse aus.


----------



## Night-Mare (20. Januar 2014)

UM die Scheidegg...  Hey, das ist ein Thread, um sich zum Biken zu treffen. Kommt doch einfach mal mit, ich zeige Euch gerne, was es so im Oberland gibt. Aber eine wirklich gute Fahrtechnik und Spass an richtig (!) kniffligen Abfahrten bis S3 ist wichtig, sonst habt Ihr keinen Spass. Siehe Post Nr. 1!


----------



## caroka (20. Januar 2014)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> UM die Scheidegg...  Hey, das ist ein Thread, um sich zum Biken zu treffen. Kommt doch einfach mal mit, ich zeige Euch gerne, was es so im Oberland gibt. Aber eine wirklich gute Fahrtechnik und Spass an richtig (!) kniffligen Abfahrten bis S3 ist wichtig, sonst habt Ihr keinen Spass. Siehe Post Nr. 1!


Danke für die Anregungen. 
Wenn mal zusammen, dann geht nur Sonntag. S3 geht im Moment nicht. Selbst wenn ich gut trainiert bin, kann ich da nicht alles fahren. Hab auch nur ein Hardtail und das bleibt auch so. Könntet Ihr mir nicht mal einen Einstieg beschreiben. Ich fahr nämlich oft, wenn andere arbeiten, tagsüber. Trotzdem können wir mal versuchen uns für nen Sonntag zusammen zu raufen. Bestimmt kann man dann auch mal was  oder .


----------



## Night-Mare (21. Januar 2014)

caroka schrieb:


> S3 geht im Moment nicht. Selbst wenn ich gut trainiert bin, kann ich da nicht alles fahren. Hab auch nur ein Hardtail und das bleibt auch so.



Dito. Siehe Seite 1. My one and only.  Für den Anfang immer gut sind die Singletrailmaps. Züri Oberland im Falle. Aber (bedingt) uphilltaugliches kenne ich an der Scheidegg nur einen Weg direkt ab Wald und der ist eigentlich gesperrt für Biker. Ansonsten dürften unsere Vorstellungen von einem Trail kaum kompatibel sein.

Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## Night-Mare (21. Januar 2014)

Morgen jemand  auf eine kleine Runde?


----------



## FrankausHalle (21. Januar 2014)

Ich bin immer noch nicht vollkommen gesund. Bin also auch diese Woche nicht mit dabei.


----------



## Night-Mare (22. Januar 2014)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simpel. (25. Januar 2014)

Die Strasse beim Uphill war zum Teil vereist, die Bedingungen auf dem Trail waren hingegen genial! Der Boden war gefroren und deswegen überhaupt nicht matschig.

St. Meinrad


----------



## FrankausHalle (27. Januar 2014)

Wie schaut es diese Woche aus? Dienstag, Mittwoch und Donnerstag wären meine Tage, an denen ich Zeit habe.


----------



## msl70 (27. Januar 2014)

meine nase läuft, der hals krazt, nächste woche bin ich wieder dabei. grz fredi


----------



## Cambria (28. Januar 2014)

-edit-
Bin raus die Woche, hab zuviel zu tun leider. Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Januar 2014)

Donnerstag gerne! 
Fredi, gute Besserung!


----------



## FrankausHalle (29. Januar 2014)

hey Jörg, Donnerstag klingt gut. Ich bin dabei. Ist es für Dich in Ordnung, wenn wir uns 18 Uhr am Brunnen vor Sihlcity treffen? Können dann über den Höcklerweg hoch fahren.
Sollte es zeitlich zu eng für Dich werden, gehts bei mir auch später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (29. Januar 2014)

Hi Frank, ich habe einen Termin und muss noch heim zum Umziehen. Wollte auch schon fragen, ob Du mir etwas entgegenkomen kannst...  Lass uns doch viertel nach sechs machen.


----------



## Schnegge (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen

wollte mich auch mal wieder melden. Die letzten Wochen glich unsere Wohnung mehr oder weniger einem Spital... Ausser mir lagen alle fast zwei Wochen lang richtig flach. Ich war aber wundersamer Weise immun gegen den Killervirus und musste daher neben der Arbeit noch den Haushalt alleine schmeissen. Aber jetzt sind alle wieder gesund .Heute geht's bei mir aber dennoch nicht, da ich noch ein bissl vorbereiten muss. Am Samstag geht's für 'ne Woche in den Schnee  . Aber da nach bin ich wieder dabei.

Euch heut Abend viel Spass und trockene Weg
Jörg


----------



## FrankausHalle (3. Februar 2014)

Na Leute, wie schaut's die Woche bei Euch aus?

Ich wäre auch kommendes WE für eine längere Runde zu haben.


----------



## Night-Mare (4. Februar 2014)

Bin noch unschlüssig, morgen abend evtl Regen, Donnerstag zwar schönes Wetter aber eine Party vorzubereiten... Melde mich heute abend nochmal hier.


----------



## Night-Mare (4. Februar 2014)

Etwas spät, sorry. Ich bike morgen ins Geschäft und wenn es abends nicht zu übel ist noch eine kleine Runde über Höckler oder so wieder zurück.


----------



## FrankausHalle (5. Februar 2014)

Wer noch mag: heute 18 Uhr Treffpunkt und Abfahrt in Altstetten.


----------



## Cambria (5. Februar 2014)

bin leider raus, muss arbeiten


----------



## Cambria (10. Februar 2014)

Wie sieht's denn die Woche aus? Donnerstag würde mir gut passen. 
Gruss,
Christian


----------



## Schnegge (10. Februar 2014)

Ich bin erstmal raus für die nächste Zeit. Hab mir im Urlaub 'ne Rippe angeknackst...

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## msl70 (10. Februar 2014)

hi jörg
mein beleid - meine rippe hat seit sonntag auch einen knacks oder eine quetschung, so genau weiss ich das nicht. tut auf jedenfall höllisch weh.
ich werde diese woche den lang rausgeschobenen gabelservice machen und dann mal schauen wie es am weekend aussieht.
mein tipp zur genesung: sauna und wärme, bei mir hilft's.

gute besserung

fredi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (11. Februar 2014)

Na Mensch, da hat's Euch aber erwischt. Alles Gute Euch.

Diese Woche kann ich Mittwoch und Donnerstag.


----------



## Night-Mare (11. Februar 2014)

Auch von mir gute Besserung!

Ich würde morgen mitfahren. Um sechs ab Altstetten?


----------



## FrankausHalle (12. Februar 2014)

Ah sorry, ich bin heute raus. Wer mag und wenn's passt, gerne Donnerstag.


----------



## Cambria (13. Februar 2014)

Gute Besserung an alle! 
Glaube der Termin heute ist eh ins Wasser gefallen


----------



## Simpel. (15. Februar 2014)

Gehe heute Nachmittag mal auf den Bachtel um die Trailsituation da oben beurteilen zu können. Die Südseite ist schonmal schneefrei.


----------



## Night-Mare (17. Februar 2014)

Aha, dann warst Du wohl der Andere, der wie ich an der Nordseite im Schnee tiefe Spuren hinterlassen hat...


----------



## Night-Mare (17. Februar 2014)

Wie geht es den Rippchen denn so? Ich wollte vielleicht schon morgen Abend eine Runde drehen, da soll es recht warm werden, Mittwoch gibt es evtl. schon wieder Regen.

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## msl70 (17. Februar 2014)

einiges besser. morgen abend geht leider nicht. mittwoch wäre perfekt, mal sehen was das wetter macht....

fredigruss


----------



## FrankausHalle (17. Februar 2014)

Ich wäre Dienstag oder/und Mittwoch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (18. Februar 2014)

Mein Rippchen ist auf dem Weg der Besserung. Es zwickt aber noch immer ordentlich bei falschen Bewegungen. Evtl bin ich nächste Woche wieder einsatzfähig...

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Night-Mare (18. Februar 2014)

Also zwischen morgen kühl und regnerisch und heute warm, trocken und sonnig muss ich leider nicht zu lange überlegen. Sorry, Fredi, aber lass uns mal am Weekend schauen?


----------



## FrankausHalle (19. Februar 2014)

haha.... Fredi... sehr cooles neues Bild. gefällt mir super. :-D


----------



## Cambria (21. Februar 2014)

wie siehts denn bei euch am Sonntag aus?


----------



## FrankausHalle (22. Februar 2014)

Ich bin das WE nicht in ZH.


----------



## Night-Mare (23. Februar 2014)

Verdammt, da habe ich vergessen, hier zu schauen. Aber für 1100 hm mit verblockten Serpentinen wärst vermutlich auch nicht mit nach Arth gekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (24. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute, wieder alle gesund und fit? Wie schaut es bei Euch diese Woche aus? Sollte das Wetter halten, bin ich gerne auch für zwei Tage zu begeistern.


----------



## Night-Mare (25. Februar 2014)

Dann komme ich Donnerstag mit, Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht. Donnerstag würde ich aber gerne wirklich mal früher starten als sechs.


----------



## FrankausHalle (25. Februar 2014)

Donnerstag ist für mich ok. 
An was für eine Zeit hast du denn da gedacht?


----------



## msl70 (25. Februar 2014)

bei mir gehts wieder nur am mittwoch, da aber regen angesagt ist, werde ich spontan entscheiden.


----------



## Schnegge (26. Februar 2014)

Meine Rippe ist zwar auf dem Weg der Besserung... Da ich aber gleich zu einer Schulung nach Innsbruck fahre bin ich für diese Woche mal wieder raus...


----------



## Night-Mare (26. Februar 2014)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Donnerstag ist für mich ok.
> An was für eine Zeit hast du denn da gedacht?



So gegen fünf.


----------



## zoryfl (28. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe es stört euch nicht, dass ich den Thread hier nutze um euch ein paar Fragen zu stellen.
Ich werde Mitte des Jahres für 4 Monate in Zürich verweilen und werde natürlich mein bike mitnehmen um die Gegend und Trails vor Ort kennen zu lernen.
Von Züri-Trails habe ich inzwischen gehört, aber auf deren website sind leider nur 3 (?) offizielle Trails und noch ein paar Bikeparks aufgelistet.
Gibts noch andere wissenswerte Vereine/Organisationen oder auch direkt Trails, die ihr mir nahelegen könnt? Wie verhält sich das im allgemeinen mit biken auf Wanderwegen etc. in der Gegend?
Ich bin mit meinem 120mm Fully gerne auch bergauf unterwegs, meine Abfahrtsfähigkeiten beschränken sich allerdings auf etwa S2-Niveau.

Ich freue mich über jeden Tipp, Grüße


----------



## FrankausHalle (3. März 2014)

Hey Zusammen, wie schaut es aus? Diese Woche? Ich habe theoretisch jeden Tag abends Zeit.


----------



## Night-Mare (3. März 2014)

Wenn die Wettervorhersage bis Mittwoch stimmt, bin ich raus. Donnerstag bin ich nicht da. Dafür sollte das Wochenende eine richtige Tour drin sein!


----------



## Night-Mare (3. März 2014)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Von Züri-Trails habe ich inzwischen gehört, aber auf deren website sind leider nur 3 (?) offizielle Trails und noch ein paar Bikeparks aufgelistet.



Nur drei? Naja, ich kenne keine (vor allem deutsche) Stadt mit mehr offiziellen Trails. Die auch noch diese Bezeichnung verdienen! Dazu kommt übrigens noch die Abfahrt vom Zürichberg. 

Komm doch einfach mit, wenn Dir die 4 Trails nicht reichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msl70 (3. März 2014)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Hey Zusammen, wie schaut es aus? Diese Woche? Ich habe theoretisch jeden Tag abends Zeit.


hab ne grosse kiste vor mir, daher ist spontanbiken angesagt

gruss, fredi


----------



## msl70 (3. März 2014)

@zoryfl: wir fahren meistens einmal die woche in der region, für abwechslung wird gesorgt.


----------



## FrankausHalle (4. März 2014)

msl70 schrieb:


> ...daher ist spontanbiken angesagt



Dann melde dich doch mal, falls du spontan eine Runde drehst.



Night-Mare schrieb:


> ...Dafür sollte das Wochenende eine richtige Tour drin sein!



Wochenende klingt gut. Ich bin in Zürich und wäre auch für eine größere/weitere Runde zu haben. Lass uns doch vorher noch mal telefonieren.


----------



## zoryfl (4. März 2014)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Nur drei? Naja, ich kenne keine (vor allem deutsche) Stadt mit mehr offiziellen Trails. Die auch noch diese Bezeichnung verdienen! Dazu kommt übrigens noch die Abfahrt vom Zürichberg.


Ich meinte das auch in keinster Weise despektierlich, ganz im Gegenteil - die Arbeit, die Züri-Trail hier scheinbar vor Ort leistet ist immens und tatsächlich kenne ich keine "Stadt" in der es mehr offizielle Trails dieser Art gibt.
Ich dachte nur, im Bezug auf das Gebiet Zürich, gibt es vllt (Insider-)Tipps von Touren, wie es sie für das Allgäu/Tannheimer Tal oder den Bayrischen Wald gibt.

Aber..


Night-Mare schrieb:


> Komm doch einfach mit, wenn Dir die 4 Trails nicht reichen...





msl70 schrieb:


> @zoryfl: wir fahren meistens einmal die woche in der region, für abwechslung wird gesorgt.


.. dann komme ich einfach darauf zu gegebener Zeit zurück, danke für die "Einladung".


----------



## Night-Mare (5. März 2014)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Ich dachte nur, im Bezug auf das Gebiet Zürich, gibt es vllt (Insider-)Tipps von Touren, wie es sie für das Allgäu/Tannheimer Tal oder den Bayrischen Wald gibt.




Die gibt es sicher. Das soll jetzt nicht abweisend sein, im Gegenteil. Die Einladung, mitzukommen war wirklich ernst gemeint.

Ansonsten ist die Schweiz mit den wirklich empfehlenswerten "Singletrailmaps" gesegnet... Findest Du z. B. auf Amazon.

Gruss
Jörg.


----------



## Cambria (8. März 2014)

Wie sieht es denn morgen bei euch aus? Bin noch nicht 100% sicher, dass ich Zeit hab, aber hätte schon Lust auf eine etwas ausführlichere Tour.


----------



## Night-Mare (10. März 2014)

Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht. Ich fahre Dienstag und/oder Donnerstag eine Runde,


----------



## msl70 (10. März 2014)

ich hab vor am mittwoch zu fahren, destination unbestimmt. am züriberg sind momentan die meisten trails mit bäumen und ästen verbaut. der doldertrail ist noch ziemlich matschig, daher entscheide ich spontan.

allen eine schöne woche

fredi


----------



## FrankausHalle (12. März 2014)

Hallo leute. leider kann ich aus beruflichen Gründen heute nicht. Dafür aber Donnerstag. Jörg, wollen wir eine Runde drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (13. März 2014)

Ja...


----------



## FrankausHalle (17. März 2014)

DAS WETTER!!! Leute! Die Woche? Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag? An einem Tag oder an allen Drein?


----------



## Night-Mare (17. März 2014)

Gerne an allen drein. Aber ich kann leider nur Dienstag. Und da wohl auch erst ab sechs...


----------



## FrankausHalle (17. März 2014)

Dienstag kann ich. Sechs ist auch ok. Altstetten wie immer?


----------



## Night-Mare (17. März 2014)

gerne


----------



## FrankausHalle (18. März 2014)

Mag noch wer mitkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cambria (18. März 2014)

Bin dabei, aber wärs möglich um viertel nach zu starten?
6 geht aber auch


----------



## FrankausHalle (18. März 2014)

Ja, von mir aus, würde es auch viertel nach gehen.


----------



## FrankausHalle (19. März 2014)

Möchte jemand diese Woche noch mal fahren? Donnerstag soll das Wetter recht prächtig sein.


----------



## caroka (19. März 2014)

Wo?


----------



## FrankausHalle (20. März 2014)

Was wo? Wo das Wetter schön wird oder wo ich fahren möchte? 

Fahren im Raum Zürich. Treffpunkt und Route bin ich flexibel.


----------



## caroka (20. März 2014)

Nein, ich mein wo das Wetter schön wird...........
Nicht sauer werden. Natürlich habe ich gemeint, wo Du fährst.  Können wir mal tel. wegen Treffpunkt und Route? Das dauert hier sonst so lange bis das geklärt ist.


----------



## FrankausHalle (20. März 2014)

ok. hab dir ne PM mit meiner Nummer geschrieben.


----------



## FrankausHalle (24. März 2014)

Diese Woche? Wie schauts aus? Morgen soll das Wetter ja recht hübsch werden.


----------



## Night-Mare (24. März 2014)

Bei mir sollts wohl der Mittwoch werden. Hoffe, Fredi schaffts auch mal wieder...;-) 

Und wo ist eigentlich Jörg?


----------



## FrankausHalle (24. März 2014)

Mittwoch is auch klasse.
Ja, was is mit den Beiden eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msl70 (25. März 2014)

ich hab diese woche kompensationsferien (existiert  dieses wort überhaupt da die beiden letzten wochen ziemlich arbeitsintensiv waren. 
momentan bin ich in den bergen und geniess die sonne. gegen we bin ich wieder in züri.

grz, fredi


----------



## Cambria (25. März 2014)

Mittwoch passt mir auch, kann ich euch überreden, dass wir erst 18h15 starten?


----------



## Night-Mare (25. März 2014)

Ausnahmsweise...


----------



## FrankausHalle (26. März 2014)

Prächtig. 18:15 Uhr, Bahnhof Altstetten. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Cambria (26. März 2014)

Entschuldigt bitte ihr zwei, mir ist Arbeit dazwischengekommen, ich werd's heute nicht schaffen.


----------



## Night-Mare (26. März 2014)

Frank, um sechs?


----------



## Night-Mare (26. März 2014)

Ok bleibt bei viertel nach


----------



## Schnegge (27. März 2014)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Bei mir sollts wohl der Mittwoch werden. Hoffe, Fredi schaffts auch mal wieder...;-)
> 
> Und wo ist eigentlich Jörg?


Der lebt noch... ist aber z.Z. froh, wenn er mal Abends vor 8 zuhause ist. Werde mich demnächst aber mal wieder blicken lassen.

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## FrankausHalle (1. April 2014)

hey hey, wir haben nun eine Stunde mehr Helligkeit. Das sollten wir nutzen, bevor es wieder Winter wird. Diese Woche.... wer mag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. April 2014)

Fahrt Ihr auch am Sonntag?


----------



## msl70 (1. April 2014)

ich mag immer - nur kann ich nicht immer...
wie wärs mit mittwoch um 18.00 bhf altstetten?


----------



## Night-Mare (1. April 2014)

Mag ich...


----------



## FrankausHalle (1. April 2014)

Check! Bin dabei.


----------



## Simpel. (7. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
war gestern das erste Mal in dieser Saison auf dem Bachtel. Mittlerweile schneefrei, ist der Untergrund jedoch noch stellenweise noch ziemlich nass, ich rate zu guten Reifen.
Sehr erfreulich war, dass der mittlere Flowtrail mit einem etwas anderen Streckenverlauf wieder neu geshaped ist. Hat sogar einige neue Sprünge drin, wobei nicht alle einen so vertrauenserweckenden Eindruck machen. Die Anlieger sind aber schön zu fahren.


----------



## msl70 (7. April 2014)

mittwoch 18.00 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (7. April 2014)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> war gestern das erste Mal in dieser Saison auf dem Bachtel. Mittlerweile schneefrei, ist der Untergrund jedoch noch stellenweise noch ziemlich nass, ich rate zu guten Reifen.
> Sehr erfreulich war, dass der mittlere Flowtrail mit einem etwas anderen Streckenverlauf wieder neu geshaped ist. Hat sogar einige neue Sprünge drin, wobei nicht alle einen so vertrauenserweckenden Eindruck machen. Die Anlieger sind aber schön zu fahren.



Ich denke, es ist wieder nass... Und zudem einfach viel befahren. War Donnerstag am Chruezegg, super trocken. Bachteltrail eins heute in der Mitte schlammig, aber Abfahrt zwei und drei wieder super trocken.



Ich kann Mittwoch nicht, eventuell am Donnerstag.


----------



## FrankausHalle (7. April 2014)

Ich kann nur Dienstag. Bin die restliche Wochentage in Dt. unterwegs.

Mag jemand am Sonntag eine Tour machen?


----------



## caroka (8. April 2014)

Ich würde gerne mal wieder mit einer Gruppe biken.


----------



## FrankausHalle (8. April 2014)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal wieder mit einer Gruppe biken.



Kommenden Sonntag?


----------



## caroka (8. April 2014)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Kommenden Sonntag?


Ja gerne. Doch bevor sich nichts anderes ergibt, wäre ja eine kleine Gruppe, bestehend aus zwei bikern ;-), auch okay.


----------



## Night-Mare (8. April 2014)

Bin ab Samstag auf Malle bis nach Ostern.


----------



## FrankausHalle (8. April 2014)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja gerne. Doch bevor sich nichts anderes ergibt, wäre ja eine kleine Gruppe, bestehend aus zwei bikern ;-), auch okay.



Wir können ja gerne für Samstag was abmachen. Meine Nummer hast Du ja schon in einer PM bekommen.




Night-Mare schrieb:


> Bin ab Samstag auf Malle bis nach Ostern.



Na dann viel Spaß. Melde Dich, wenn Du wieder da bist.


----------



## caroka (8. April 2014)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Ich kann nur Dienstag. Bin die restliche Wochentage in Dt. unterwegs.
> 
> Mag jemand am Sonntag eine Tour machen?


Warum jetzt auf einmal Samstag?


----------



## Simpel. (8. April 2014)

Am Sonntag hätte ich auch Zeit!


----------



## caroka (8. April 2014)

Kannst Du mich mal anrufen, Tel per PN. Ich trau mich nämlich nicht anzurufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (14. April 2014)

Mag jemand morgen, sprich Dienstag, eine Feierabendrunde drehen? Christian? Fredi?


----------



## msl70 (15. April 2014)

sorry, ich fahre am mittwoch 

gruss, fredi


----------



## Erik den Rode (16. April 2014)

Hi ich bin neu in Zürich und würde gerne andere biker treffen und eine runde drehen. Fahre gerne allmountan und trails



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankausHalle (16. April 2014)

Hallo Erik, ja schau ruhig immer mal wieder hier rein. Wir schreiben regelmäßig, wenn wir fahren und machen dementsprechend was ab. Meistens fahren wir mittwochs abends eine Feierabendrunde, oder auch am Wochenende.
Du kannst gerne mitkommen.
Grüße,
Frank


----------



## FrankausHalle (22. April 2014)

Wie schaut's diese Woche aus? Wer fährt, wann?


----------



## caroka (22. April 2014)

Sonntag?


----------



## caroka (22. April 2014)

Wenn`s Wetter gut ist.....


----------



## caroka (22. April 2014)

........und die Tour wieder so gut ist. 

Drei Posts, das muss was werden!


----------



## msl70 (22. April 2014)

sorry frank, ich komme ein bischen spät....
werde morgen fahren, 18.00 bhf altstetten, bist du dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (23. April 2014)

Hey Fredi, 18 Uhr Altstetten ist gut. Bin dabei.

Caro: Sonntag bin ich da. Lass uns aber vorher noch mal schauen, wie, wann, wo.


----------



## Night-Mare (23. April 2014)

Erik den Rode schrieb:


> Hi ich bin neu in Zürich und würde gerne andere biker treffen und eine runde drehen. Fahre gerne allmountan und trails



Willkommen, Frank hat schon (fast) alles gesagt. Bis auf: Abends das Licht nicht vergessen...


----------



## Night-Mare (23. April 2014)

Wenn ich mein Bike heute abend wieder aufgebaut habe bin ich morgen für eine Runde zu haben.


----------



## Cambria (24. April 2014)

lange nicht mehr reingeschaut, wie siehts am Wochenende aus? Sonntag? (hab dir grad auch schon ne sms geschrieben Frank)

gruss


----------



## msl70 (25. April 2014)

ich bin dieses we am arbeiten, zudem wird es am sonntag ziemlich nass....


----------



## Erik den Rode (26. April 2014)

Will heute jemad eine kleine tour von zh machen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msl70 (28. April 2014)

ich versuch am mittwochabend eine trockene zone zu finden, ist wer dabei?


----------



## Night-Mare (28. April 2014)

sorry, nur wenn die aktuelle wettervorhersage komplett daneben liegt... ;-) ansonsten wird die einzige trockene zone mit pedale und zwei rädern ein rollentrainer sein...


----------



## msl70 (29. April 2014)

hab sie heute abend gefunden!!!!


----------



## msl70 (30. April 2014)

heute war es nicht ganz trocken, aber  es hat trotzdem spass gemacht


----------



## Erik den Rode (1. Mai 2014)

Ich werde dieses WE nach ticino biken gehen. Treffpunkt früh samstag am hb zh. Hat wer lust mitzukommen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapat


----------



## FrankausHalle (1. Mai 2014)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> ein rollentrainer sein...



Rolle??? Du fährst auf einer Rolle? Seit wann denn das?


----------



## Night-Mare (4. Mai 2014)

Erik den Rode schrieb:


> Ich werde dieses WE nach ticino biken gehen. Treffpunkt früh samstag am hb zh. Hat wer lust mitzukommen?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapat



Hallo Erik, habe das leider zu spät gesehen. Vielleicht haben wir uns am Samstag sogar im Zug gesehen. Ich hatte den um 8.09 vom HB.

Vielleicht klappt es die Woche ja mal Abends.


----------



## kurt1975 (5. Mai 2014)

Schade, dass ich keine Zeit habe :/


----------



## FrankausHalle (5. Mai 2014)

Eine neue Woche.... wer mag, wer kann? Für mich ist relativ gleich welcher Tag. Ich habe nichts festes vor, was ich nicht schieben kann.


----------



## Night-Mare (5. Mai 2014)

Bin Dienstag und Mittwoch leider auf einem Kurs, am Wochenende habe ich Besuch. Muss die Woche kurzfristig schauen, wo es reinpasst. Eventuell am Donnerstagabend...

Eventuell, wenn die aktuelle “Auslastungslücke" in meinem Team anhält aber auch den ganzen Donnerstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (5. Mai 2014)

Donnerstag. Meld dich einfach mal.

Fredi, wie schauts aus? Mittwoch?


----------



## Cambria (6. Mai 2014)

Donnerstag würd' ich auch mitkommen. Morgen hab ich keine Zeit...


----------



## Night-Mare (7. Mai 2014)

Ich habe morgen frei und fahre nochmal ins Tessin. Gruß. Jörg.


----------



## FrankausHalle (7. Mai 2014)

Jörg, hättest ja mal fragen können, ob jemand mitkommt.


----------



## Night-Mare (8. Mai 2014)

Sorry, war erst kurz vor dem Posting entschieden. Aber he, ich habe doch eins früher schon angedeutet, dass es eine Tagestour werden kann. Und wenn ich allein fahren wollte, hätte ich es nicht hier geschrieben. Wärst Du etwa mitgekommen?


----------



## Cambria (8. Mai 2014)

Bin doch raus heute Abend... zuviel Arbeit


----------



## FrankausHalle (9. Mai 2014)

Wie schauts diese Woche bei Euch aus? 
Mittwoch und Donnerstag nehmen sich nicht so viel vom Wetter her, wobei Donnerstag es tendenziell besser sein soll.


----------



## Night-Mare (12. Mai 2014)

Sehe ich genauso, wobei ich den Mittwoch vorziehen würde wenn Fredi mal wieder dabei wäre...

Lass uns morgen Abend nochmal posten.


----------



## msl70 (12. Mai 2014)

mir gehts wieder nur am mittwoch, falls es regnet fahr ich ein-zwei runden am züriberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (12. Mai 2014)

Ich bin dann für Mittwoch. Wetterprognose sieht für den Feierabend recht gut, als ohne Regen, aus. Nass wird sicher sowieso alles sein. Treffpunkt wie immer?


----------



## Night-Mare (13. Mai 2014)

Bin morgen raus. Auch wenn es abends nicht regnet, früh muss ich auch mit dem Bike raus. Habe die letzten Tage genug auf dem Bike gesessen und muss mir das Wetter nicht unbedingt antun.

Am Samstag plane ich wieder was Grosses. Wenn das Wetter hier so unbeständig bleibt auch wieder im Tessin.
Mitfahrer sind willkommen.

Gruss,
Jörg.


----------



## msl70 (14. Mai 2014)

@Frank: bei schönwetter 18.00 wie immer, bei regen auf dem züriberg. zweifelsfalls ruf ich dich an


----------



## FrankausHalle (14. Mai 2014)

Ähm... was ein Wetter. Also ab 17Uhr sagt das Regenradar mal kein Regen voraus. Aber trocken wirds dann sicher auch nur nicht.
Fredi, ruf ruhig an. Wieder unter der Nummer 078... 
Vielleicht habe ich spontan Lust mich einzusauen. Wenn wir nicht fahren, ist es auch nicht dramtisch.


----------



## msl70 (14. Mai 2014)

18:15 @ frank: hab dich wohl falsch verstanden... ich fahr jetzt los und saue mich ein


----------



## Night-Mare (19. Mai 2014)

Sommer! Mittwoch vielleicht schon etwas früher los und eine schöne große Runde Richtung Albis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (19. Mai 2014)

Mittwoch ist super. Ein zwei Stunden eher wäre bei mir drin.


----------



## msl70 (19. Mai 2014)

ich bin der spielverderber... mittwoch kann ich nicht - ausnahmsweise
dafür könnt ich donnerstag um ca. 17.00 - oder noch besser:
freitag hab ich frei


----------



## Night-Mare (19. Mai 2014)

Och nööö... Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht. Und Freitag werde ich wohl nicht frei nehmen können. 
Fredi, hast Du meine Whatsapp Nachricht bekommen?

@ Frank: Mittwoch 17.00 Uhr Altstetten?


----------



## FrankausHalle (19. Mai 2014)

Donnerstag 17uhr ist auch ok. Ich bin dabei.

Ich fahre dennoch Mittwoch. Wer mag kann mitkommen.


----------



## Night-Mare (20. Mai 2014)

Meinte doch Mittwoch um fünf...


----------



## FrankausHalle (20. Mai 2014)

Ahhhhhrrrggggg..... Ja sorry. Geht klar. Mittwoch 17 Uhr Altstetten. Ich komme.

Fredi, Donnerstag habe ich Zeit. Wollen wir uns mal kurzschließen?


----------



## Night-Mare (26. Mai 2014)

Ich versuch es morgen, wenn es früh nicht regnet, nehme ich das Bike.
Mittwoch ist ja schon wieder Freitag...


----------



## msl70 (26. Mai 2014)

bin diese Woche in italien - leider ohne bike


----------



## FrankausHalle (30. Mai 2014)

Wer mag diesen Sonntag, so ab 15 Uhr eine Runde drehen?


----------



## Cambria (2. Juni 2014)

Wie sieht's denn bei euch an Pfingsten aus? Wetter wird traumhaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (2. Juni 2014)

Ich bin Pfingsten nicht in Zürich.

Wie schauts aber erstmal diese Woche aus? Heute? Dienstag? Mittwoch?


----------



## Cambria (2. Juni 2014)

Mittwoch und Donnerstag wären gut bei mir. Sollen wir den Mittwoch mal festhalten?


----------



## FrankausHalle (2. Juni 2014)

Ja gerne. ich hoffe, es klappt mal wieder Mittwoch. Auch mit allen anderen Leuten.


----------



## Night-Mare (2. Juni 2014)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt fahre ich Dienstag und Mittwoch.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## caroka (2. Juni 2014)

Ich könnte Donnerstag oder Freitag.


----------



## FrankausHalle (3. Juni 2014)

Also fassen wir die Schnittmengen mal zusammen. Mittwoch 18 Uhr Altstetten. 
Außer es regnet wie irre.

Gegenstimmen?


----------



## Night-Mare (3. Juni 2014)

Nein, aber momentan sehe ich die Wettervorhersage skeptisch.


----------



## caroka (3. Juni 2014)

Donnerstag ist Traumwetter


----------



## Night-Mare (3. Juni 2014)

Ehh, da standen doch vorher aber andere Tage...

Die Vorhersage morgen Abend lässt mein Bike sich im Keller verstecken.

Wenn es Donnertagmorgen trocken ist, kommt es da sicher wieder raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cambria (4. Juni 2014)

Aufgrund der Wettervorhersage mach ich mal andere Pläne für heute...


----------



## Night-Mare (10. Juni 2014)

Wie sieht es Mittwoch aus? Eventuell schon 17.30 Uhr?


----------



## msl70 (10. Juni 2014)

morgen passt, 17.30 milchbuck würde auch passen. 17.30 in altst. wird knapp. bin um 16.00 in uster.....

grz fredi


----------



## FrankausHalle (11. Juni 2014)

Ich kann heute nicht mit dabei sein. 
Wie schaut es bei euch Donnerstag oder Freitag aus? Möchte jemand an diesen Tagen nochmal fahren?


----------



## caroka (11. Juni 2014)

Ich wäre für Sonntag  Ne Tour wär schön.


----------



## caroka (11. Juni 2014)

Samstag Nachmittag wär auch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackson28 (14. Juni 2014)

hey an alle Züricher hier im Forum.
ich werd 19-22.06 in Zürich sein, ein Freund besuchen. Im Schlepptau mein bike, da es danach noch weiter gen Alpen geht  Kann mir einer von euch sagen, ob der Antennentrail (immernoch bauarbeiten?) und eliftrail derzeit gut befahrbar sind?
Würd mich ansonsten auch gerne anschließen falls einer am Freitag, 20.6, Lust auf ne Tour rund um Zürich hat ?


----------



## caroka (14. Juni 2014)

Hi Jackson

Der Antennentrail ist wieder befahrbar. Kann ich empfehlen, ´ne Spielwiese. Den anderen kenne ich nicht.
Dir viel Spass in den Alpen.


----------



## flametop (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich werde vermutlich bald nach Zürich ziehen. Wie sind so die meisten Trails um Zürich? Flowig, verblockt, eher steil, eher flach? Alles, je nach Lust und Laune? Richtige Bikeparks sind ja in unmittelbarer Nähe nicht, oder? Welches wäre dort der nächste, empfehlenswerte Bikepark?

Danke und bis bald!


----------



## Night-Mare (17. Juni 2014)

flametop schrieb:


> Flowig, verblockt, eher steil, eher flach



Ja, genau...  ;-)  Komischerweise meist flowig, flach hoch und steil und verblockt runter... ;-)  Bikeparks - also Spass ohne Anstrengung - habe ich keine Ahnung. Ansonsten haben wir hier jede Menge Spass, komm einfach mal dazu, wenn Du hier bist. (Und auf den Lift verzichten magst.)

Jemand morgen mit dabei?


----------



## msl70 (17. Juni 2014)

sorry, bin in basel

grz fredi


----------



## flametop (17. Juni 2014)

Klingt gut, werde mich dann melden. Danke! Freue mich wieder auf die Schweiz...


----------



## clemson (18. Juni 2014)

flametop schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werde vermutlich bald nach Zürich ziehen. Wie sind so die meisten Trails um Zürich? Flowig, verblockt, eher steil, eher flach? Alles, je nach Lust und Laune? Richtige Bikeparks sind ja in unmittelbarer Nähe nicht, oder? Welches wäre dort der nächste, empfehlenswerte Bikepark?
> 
> Danke und bis bald!



Liftunterstütztes biken, Lenzerheide, Flims, Davos/Klosters .......alles in  passabler Reichweite

Ansonsten langweiilig wirds einem nicht


----------



## MalcolmX (19. Juni 2014)

Chur nicht zu vergessen - sehr sehr lässiger Park, 1h15min Zugfahrt von Zürich...


----------



## FrankausHalle (19. Juni 2014)

Hey Hey, bin noch in den Ferien auf Malle. Sonntag bin ich wieder zurück. Ab dann geht's auch wieder mal auf ne Runde.


----------



## caroka (21. Juni 2014)

Fährt jemand am Sonntag trailig oder ´ne Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (23. Juni 2014)

Mag jemand Donnerstag fahren?


----------



## Night-Mare (24. Juni 2014)

Ich!


----------



## lastesel (27. Juni 2014)

Hat morgen (SA) jemand Bock mit auf den Pilatus zu kommen? 
Tour könnt ihr hier einsehen: http://www.gps-tracks.com/pilatus-ii-mountainbike-tour-002179.html
Würde gegen 7 mit den Auto in Zürich Hardbrücke losfahren. Platz ist für 3 weitere Bikes.
Wenn ihr Bock habt zum fahren und euch die Tour zu schwer ist, können wir auch noch eine einfachere raussuchen!


----------



## caroka (27. Juni 2014)

lastesel schrieb:


> Hat morgen (SA) jemand Bock mit auf den Pilatus zu kommen?
> Tour könnt ihr hier einsehen: http://www.gps-tracks.com/pilatus-ii-mountainbike-tour-002179.html
> Würde gegen 7 mit den Auto in Zürich Hardbrücke losfahren. Platz ist für 3 weitere Bikes.
> Wenn ihr Bock habt zum fahren und euch die Tour zu schwer ist, können wir auch noch eine einfachere raussuchen!


Wenn Du Sonntags mal sowas anbietest, würde ich bestimmt gerne mal mit, natürlich dürfte die Tour nicht so schwer sein. ;-)


----------



## Night-Mare (30. Juni 2014)

lastesel schrieb:


> Hat morgen (SA) jemand Bock mit auf den Pilatus zu kommen?
> Tour könnt ihr hier einsehen: http://www.gps-tracks.com/pilatus-ii-mountainbike-tour-002179.html
> Würde gegen 7 mit den Auto in Zürich Hardbrücke losfahren. Platz ist für 3 weitere Bikes.
> Wenn ihr Bock habt zum fahren und euch die Tour zu schwer ist, können wir auch noch eine einfachere raussuchen!



Eine meiner Lieblingstouren. Sag doch das nächste Mal etwas früher Bescheid, dann bin ich dabei. Hoffe, das Wetter hat mitgespielt.


----------



## lastesel (30. Juni 2014)

War sehr geil! Die Abfahrt ist aber schon ganz schön knackig, aber doch komplett fahrbar... Nächstes mal gibt es mehr Vorwarnzeit!


----------



## Night-Mare (1. Juli 2014)

Wenn Du wirklich die komplette Abfahrt inklusive Einstieg ganz oben gefahren bist, würde ich mich sehr freuen, Dich bald mal zu begrüssen.
Sonst aber auch... ;-) 

@ all
Ich fahre diese Woche Donnerstag gegen sechs ab Altstetten.


----------



## Night-Mare (14. Juli 2014)

Regenwetter ist überstanden, wer ist die Woche noch wann für eine Runde zu haben?

Und am Wochenende für was Grösseres...


----------



## caroka (14. Juli 2014)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Regenwetter ist überstanden, wer ist die Woche noch wann für eine Runde zu haben?
> 
> Und am Wochenende für was Grösseres...


Sonntag was Grösseres wär gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erik den Rode (15. Juli 2014)

Ich gehe heute. Will jemand mit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Night-Mare (15. Juli 2014)

Erik den Rode schrieb:


> Ich gehe heute. Will jemand mit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Klar, gerne. Bisserl früher wäre nur gut gewesen. 
Ich war nämlich unterwegs. 

Donnerstag wieder?


----------



## Night-Mare (18. Juli 2014)

caroka schrieb:


> Sonntag was Grösseres wär gut.


Ich fahre jetzt aufgrund der Wettervorhersage bereits morgen. Es wird aber sicher sehr, sehr technisch und ich muss spätestens gegen fünf in Zürich zurück sein. Im Moment tendiere ich entweder zu Rossberg mit zwei heftigen S3 Abfahrten oder der Walenseerunde mit ebenfalls einer sehr steilen, sehr technischen Serpentinen-Abfahrt. Abfahrt wird so gegen acht am HB sein.


----------



## zoryfl (20. Juli 2014)

Nachdem ich leider die erste Hälfte meines Aufenthalts in Zürich keinen Internetzugang hatte, würde ich nun um so gerner mal eine Runde mit euch drehen - solange die Touren fahrtechnisch nicht zu anspruchsvoll sind. Leider bin ich job-mäßig stark eingebunden und oftmals nur spontan verfügbar, Wochenenddienste machen die Sache nicht einfacher. Aber wenn ihr mal eine Tour am Abend oder Wochenende plant und es mir zeitlich passt, schalte ich mich gerne ein - würde mich sehr freuen! Jetzt soll das Wetter aber die nächsten Tage leider erstmal wieder nass werden..


----------



## FrankausHalle (22. Juli 2014)

hey hey,  ja du kannst gerne mitkommen. Ich schicke dir in einer PM mal eine handynummer. darüber lässt es sich leichter organisieren, als hier über das Forum.

Wir wollen diesen Donnerstag eine Runde drehen. So gg. 18 Uhr. Wer mag, kommt mit.


----------



## FrankausHalle (4. August 2014)

Diese Woche, wer hat Zeit und Lust auf ne kleine Feierabendtour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (4. August 2014)

Klar. Würde gerne den Mittwoch ins Auge fassen, wenn Fredi da auch mal wieder dabei sein kann. Ist bei mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## msl70 (4. August 2014)

mittwoch - perfekt!!!
18.00 bhf altstetten?


----------



## Night-Mare (5. August 2014)

passt


----------



## Schnegge (5. August 2014)

Hoi

Bin dann morgen auch mal wieder dabei!

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Night-Mare (5. August 2014)

Neee, oder...?  
Freut mich.


----------



## Night-Mare (19. August 2014)

Morgen Abend mal wieder eine kleine Runde gefällig? Vielleicht mal wieder über den Albispass nach Biberbrugg?


----------



## msl70 (19. August 2014)

bin dabei, treffpunkt wie immer


----------



## msl70 (19. August 2014)

? war als frage gemeint


----------



## Night-Mare (19. August 2014)

Wegen mir ja. 
Licht nicht vergessen!


----------



## caroka (20. August 2014)

Das ist doch technisch nicht so anspruchsvoll, oder? Uhrzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (20. August 2014)

Sechs Uhr Bahnhof Altstetten. Es wird nicht ganz untechnisch. Also Antennentrail Niveau hat's sicher, und eine Handvoll Stellen sind auch drüber.


----------



## caroka (20. August 2014)

Das ginge technisch. Doch ich habe jetzt was hier um die Ecke ne Stunde früher. Dann kann ich abends noch was unternehmen. Sorry
Hab aber bis Dienstag Urlaub. Vllt. ergibt sich was an em anderen Tag.


----------



## FrankausHalle (26. August 2014)

Wie schaut es diese Woche aus? Mittwoch? Wer mag und hat Zeit?


----------



## Night-Mare (1. September 2014)

Mittwoch soll es schön werden...


----------



## FrankausHalle (1. September 2014)

Prächtig, wenn es Mittwoch schön wird. Also wie immer?


----------



## Night-Mare (2. September 2014)

Ich fahre Mittwoch ab sechs von Altstetten über die Lägern auf schönen Trails nach Baden. Wer will, kann mitkommen. Licht nicht vergessen.


----------



## FrankausHalle (2. September 2014)

Wir möchten morgen eine andere Runde fahren. Lägern ist einfach nicht der Burner. Du hast dich mit deiner Strecke bestimmt schon fest entschieden und wirst diese auch fahren?

Wer es alternativ mag, kann sich Christian und mir morgen anschließen. Große Auswahl also. Zeit und Strecke werden nach Bedarf und demogratisch abgestimmt.


----------



## Night-Mare (2. September 2014)

Kein Problem. Warst ja noch nie ein grosser Fan von Neuem...   Zeige ich Euch die Runde halt ein anderes Mal.


----------



## msl70 (2. September 2014)

also ich schliess mich der grossen auswahl an. zeitlich und demografisch wie immer? 18.00 bhf altstetten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (2. September 2014)

Wir wollen uns am Brunnen vor Sihlcity treffen. 18:15Uhr.
passt das dir?


----------



## msl70 (3. September 2014)

yep


----------



## Schnegge (3. September 2014)

Bin auch wieder dabei...


----------



## msl70 (3. September 2014)

muss mich kurzfristig abmelden


----------



## FrankausHalle (7. September 2014)

Möchte jemand morgen, also Montag, fahren?


----------



## Night-Mare (8. September 2014)

Dienstag, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (22. September 2014)

Soll schön werden die Woche. Mittwoch wäre ich mal wieder dabei.


----------



## FrankausHalle (22. September 2014)

Hey Zusammen, ich war die letzten vier Tage in den Dolomiten biken. 
Ab Mittwoch bin ich dann in den Ferien. Melde mich dann wieder in der ersten Oktoberwoche.
Viel Spaß beim Biken Euch.


----------



## msl70 (22. September 2014)

mittwoch passt


----------



## Night-Mare (23. September 2014)

Für morgen Abend ist Regen angesagt. Wenn es so bleibt, würde ich in der Mittagspause schon eine Runde fahren wollen und dafür lieber Abends länger arbeiten.


----------



## Night-Mare (24. September 2014)

Samstag oder Sonntag möchte ich den Welschtobeltrail von Tiefencastel nach Arosa fahren. Wetter soll ja wirklich traumhaft werden... Mitstreiter sind willkommen. Abfahrt von Zürich recht früh, Bikesack ist zu empfehlen.


----------



## Hill-Billie (25. September 2014)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Samstag oder Sonntag möchte ich den Welschtobeltrail von Tiefencastel nach Arosa fahren. Wetter soll ja wirklich traumhaft werden... Mitstreiter sind willkommen. Abfahrt von Zürich recht früh, Bikesack ist zu empfehlen.



Achtung: Welschtobel ist ev. immer noch gesperrt!


----------



## Cambria (25. September 2014)

Jemand Lust heute Abend auf eine kleine Runde? Gruss
Würde vermutlich so gegen 6, halb 7 los


----------



## Night-Mare (25. September 2014)

Hill-Billie schrieb:


> Achtung: Welschtobel ist ev. immer noch gesperrt!


Was meinst Du? Wann war der für wen gesperrt? Danke für genauere Infos..

Edit. Das ist wohl schon etwas älter. 
http://ramoz.sacarosa.ch/welschtobel.html


----------



## Hill-Billie (26. September 2014)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Was meinst Du? Wann war der für wen gesperrt? Danke für genauere Infos..
> 
> Edit. Das ist wohl schon etwas älter.
> http://ramoz.sacarosa.ch/welschtobel.html



ja, ich meinte die sperrungs-meldung vom sommer und wusste nicht, dass die schäden schon wieder behoben sind. dann viel spass noch beim downhill! (.... und uphill auf die furcletta )


----------



## Night-Mare (26. September 2014)

Danke trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (27. September 2014)

Traumtour. Bin letztendlich von Filisur bis Chur gefahren, Trailspass satt, wunderschöne Landschaft und das bei einem Wetter und einem Fernblick, die einen nach dem Sommer schon fast unwirklich vorkamen.


----------



## Night-Mare (27. September 2014)




----------



## PitchPro10 (4. Oktober 2014)

Salut, schön dass es hier einen Züri Thread gibt. ich bin erst am Mittwoch in die Schweiz nach Zürich gezogen und hab die Bikes im Schlepptau. was würdet Ihr für den Start in der Stadt empfehlen Richtung AM/Enduro. oder fährt jemand an diesem Wochenende wo ich mich anschliessen könnte? Danke Euch und bis bald auf den Trails. Pitch


----------



## McFisch (4. Oktober 2014)

Für die kurze Feierabendrunde ist der Üetliberg perfekt. Auf der Waldstrasse hinauf und oben bei der Antenne startet der MTB Trail runter. Es hat dort auch immer Biker, mit denen man schnell ins Gespräch kommt.
http://www.zueritrails.ch/infrastruktur/antennentrail/


----------



## PitchPro10 (4. Oktober 2014)

Danke, hab ich gerade dank GPSies getan. Nett, der Antennentrail. wie ist der Adlisberg? und welches wäre denn der nächste gute Bikespot Richtung Alpen? Danke und auf bald am Trail


----------



## Cambria (5. Oktober 2014)

Der offizielle Trail am Adlisberg ist ganz nett, aber gerade im oberen Teil doch ein bisschen lahm. Da macht der Uetliberg doch ein bisschen mehr Spass. Der alte (illegale) Teil geht eher in Richtung Rumpeltrail


----------



## Night-Mare (6. Oktober 2014)

PitchPro10 schrieb:


> Danke, hab ich gerade dank GPSies getan. Nett, der Antennentrail. wie ist der Adlisberg? und welches wäre denn der nächste gute Bikespot Richtung Alpen? Danke und auf bald am Trail


Ich fahre eigentlich jedes Wochenende irgendwo in den Bergen, je schöner desto höher und weiter. Und gerne sehr technisch. (a.k.a. AM, Enduro)
Mitstreiter sind immer willkommen. Ausser einer guten Fahrtechnik sind Kondition für gemütlich gefahrene 1500 Hm plusminus empfehlenswert.
Diese Woche werden wir höchstwahrscheinlich Mittwochabend ausserdem eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Night-Mare (13. Oktober 2014)

Mittwoch wie immer? Oder vielleicht etwas früher?


----------



## salzwasser (14. Oktober 2014)

Ist hier jemand aus der Region Flughafen (Kloten oder so) unterwegs?

Was für eine Runde macht ihr jeweils am Mittwoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (14. Oktober 2014)

Bin in Schwamendingen. Könnte man definitiv als Region Flughafen bezeichnen.

Unsere Runden variieren je nach Lust, Wetter und den Mitfahrern.
Mittwochs ist Licht wichtig.


----------



## salzwasser (14. Oktober 2014)

Ja definitiv. Ich komme aus Bülach. Falls mal jemand mit mir auf den Irchel-Hochwacht Trail möchte (war mal ein Downhill bis er verboten wurde) --> einfach melden.

Licht muss ich mir zuerst ein neues kaufen. Mein altes ist ca. 8 Jährig und der Akku hält kaum noch 30 min.


----------



## PitchPro10 (17. Oktober 2014)

Sonntag in die Berge? Das Wetter soll sonnig werden und die Zeit muss man nutzen. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen, alleine ist's langweilig. morgens mit dem Zug von HB Zürich, Spätnachmittags zurück. Trail-Tour oder Liftshuttlen, Max 1200hm. wer Lust hat, meldet Euch. Bin als Neu-Schweizer auch für jeden Trail/Tour Tipp dankbar.


----------



## PitchPro10 (18. Oktober 2014)

... oder konkret: 08:07 ab HB bis Lenzerheide. Wer mag kann sich gerne anschliessen... Shuttlen und Trails


----------



## Night-Mare (20. Oktober 2014)

PitchPro10 schrieb:


> Sonntag in die Berge? Das Wetter soll sonnig werden und die Zeit muss man nutzen. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen, alleine ist's langweilig. morgens mit dem Zug von HB Zürich, Spätnachmittags zurück. Trail-Tour oder Liftshuttlen, Max 1200hm. wer Lust hat, meldet Euch. Bin als Neu-Schweizer auch für jeden Trail/Tour Tipp dankbar.


Sorry, habe verpennt hier reinzuschauen, sonst wären wir sicher zusammengekommen. Wir waren auf einer schönen Panoramatour bei Tiefencastel.
Wenn Du magst, kannst mir gerne eine PN mit Deiner Handynummer schicken, dann nehme ich Dich mit in unsren Whatsapp Verteiler.


----------



## PitchPro10 (20. Oktober 2014)

Salut, kein Problem. wir waren zu zweit in Lenzerheide, Scalotta. schöne Tour mit 1.200hm... gerne, PN kommt. würde mich freuen. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (5. November 2014)

Wie sieht es das Wochenende aus?


----------



## Night-Mare (7. November 2014)

Um es etwas deutlicher zu sagen: Ich möchte am Sonntag im Rheintal zwischen Sargans und Buchs in tieferen Lagen ein paar Trails fahren.


----------



## salzwasser (7. November 2014)

Sonntag bin ich lokal unterwegs... (ev. Irchel-Hochwacht und Tösegg)


----------



## Night-Mare (7. November 2014)

salzwasser schrieb:


> Sonntag bin ich lokal unterwegs... (ev. Irchel-Hochwacht und Tösegg)


Hast Du Eckdaten zu der Tour? Anspruch, Höhenmeter, Trailanteil?


----------



## salzwasser (7. November 2014)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Hast Du Eckdaten zu der Tour? Anspruch, Höhenmeter, Trailanteil?


 
Start ist in Bülach. Dann auf den Eschenmosen auf Strasse, Kiesweg und einen einfachen aber spassigen Trail (relativ Breit) in die Haumüli bei Embrach.
Dann ein spassiger Trail entlang der Bahnline Richtung Wülflingen. Auf halber Strecke biegt der Trail ab richtung Töss (der Fluss, nicht der Ort  ).  Der Abstieg zur Töss ist auf einer recht steilen Treppe (da fahre ich nur wenn es wircklich trocken ist).

Nun auf einer Mischung aus Teersträsschen, Waldwegen uns Singletrail hinauf auf den Irchel. Das fahrtechnische Highlight ist jetzt der Irchel Downhill nach Dättlikon: http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich/Biker-muessen-DownhillStrecke-am-Irchel-raeumen/story/25206045

Von Dättlikon aus kann man dann die Tour noch beliebig erweitern. ich fahre meistens Richtung Tösseg und dann auf einer Teerstrasse zurück nach Bülach.

Höhenmeter sind ca. 1000. Das kann ich aber noch heute abend genauer auf dem GPS checken. Anspruch: mittel (meine Frau kann alles fahren). Momentan ist aber vor allem der Trail vom Irchel praktisch komplett mit Laub bedeckt. Daher wohl eher etwas schwieriger als mittel.  

Trailanteil ca. 60 - 70%

Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich gehe. Schreibe das aber heute Abend noch hier in den Thread.


----------



## salzwasser (7. November 2014)

Es wären 800 hm auf 25 km. (variante mit schlussabfahr nach bülach teilweise auf teer)


----------



## Night-Mare (8. November 2014)

Klingt nach einer witzigen Tour, können wir gerne mal zusammen machen. Da nichts mehr kam gehe ich von aus, dass Du morgen nicht gehst und mache meinen Ausflug ins Rheintal. Aber gerne ein anders Mal.


----------



## salzwasser (8. November 2014)

Ja können wir gerne! Morgen wird aber nichts. Meine bessere Hälfte hat mir gerade mittgeteilt, dass wir morgen eingeladen sind....


----------



## salzwasser (10. November 2014)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Klingt nach einer witzigen Tour, können wir gerne mal zusammen machen. Da nichts mehr kam gehe ich von aus, dass Du morgen nicht gehst und mache meinen Ausflug ins Rheintal. Aber gerne ein anders Mal.


 
Und wie wars im Rheintal? Ich kam nur zu einer kurzen Hausrunde und zur Erkentniss, dass ich wärmere Schuhe brauche


----------



## Night-Mare (10. November 2014)

War schön und wie gehofft, warm. Anfangs wärmer als gedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PitchPro10 (15. November 2014)

sagt mal, wo verkauft man online am besten Bikes in der Schweiz? Suche einen Abnehmer für ein Specialized Dirt Bike.


----------



## clemson (15. November 2014)

PitchPro10 schrieb:


> sagt mal, wo verkauft man online am besten Bikes in der Schweiz? Suche einen Abnehmer für ein Specialized Dirt Bike.



http://www.traildevils.ch/market.php

Oder ricardo.ch


----------



## msl70 (15. November 2014)

versuchs mal bei
http://www.zueritrails.ch/aktivitaeten/teilchenbeschleuniger/
wenn du noch bis im frühling warten kannst


----------



## PitchPro10 (15. November 2014)

Super, danke Euch


----------



## lastesel (19. November 2014)

Hallo Zusammen

ich würde heute Abend um 8 eine Runde auf den Uetliberg drehen und dann einen der Trails von oben runter. Hat jemand Lust? Ich werde um 8 am Bahnübergang beim Triemli sein.

Grüsse

Ben


----------



## FrankausHalle (19. November 2014)

ich würde gerne mitkommen.


----------



## Night-Mare (19. November 2014)

Jemand das Wochenende Interesse an einer grösseren Runde. Vielleicht sogar im Tessin.


----------



## FrankausHalle (24. November 2014)

Wer mag diese Woche eine Feierabendrunde drehen?


----------



## msl70 (24. November 2014)

mittwoch,,,?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (24. November 2014)

Mittwoch ist gut. Wie immer 18 Uhr?


----------



## msl70 (25. November 2014)

ok. beim bhf altstetten


----------



## FrankausHalle (25. November 2014)

Ok. Ich bin da.


----------



## Night-Mare (26. November 2014)

Ich auch


----------



## FrankausHalle (8. Dezember 2014)

Wie siehts die Woche aus? Wer will biken? Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag?


----------



## msl70 (8. Dezember 2014)

wenn - dann - mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin raus diese Woche.  Euch  viel Spaß bei dem Wetter. Falls jemand so spontan ist: Donnerstag  fahre ich einen Tag ins warme.  Gruss Jörg.


----------



## msl70 (9. Dezember 2014)

viel spass in tunis  - oder marakesh…?


----------



## msl70 (9. Dezember 2014)

oder fährst du ins thermalbad


----------



## msl70 (9. Dezember 2014)

@Frank: ich  hab morgen doch keine lust aufs bike putzen und gehe lieber in die sauna


----------



## Night-Mare (9. Dezember 2014)

10 Grad und seit zwei Wochen keinen Regen finde ich eigentlich o.  K.


----------



## FrankausHalle (10. Dezember 2014)

easy, ich bin heute auch raus. War gestern Abend schon eine kleine Runde drehen und mir hat es gereicht. Es war sowas von matschig, das mag ich heute nicht noch mal haben.


----------



## Night-Mare (12. Dezember 2014)

salzwasser schrieb:


> Start ist in Bülach. Dann auf den Eschenmosen auf Strasse, Kiesweg und einen einfachen aber spassigen Trail (relativ Breit) in die Haumüli bei Embrach.
> Dann ein spassiger Trail entlang der Bahnline Richtung Wülflingen. Auf halber Strecke biegt der Trail ab richtung Töss (der Fluss, nicht der Ort  ).  Der Abstieg zur Töss ist auf einer recht steilen Treppe (da fahre ich nur wenn es wircklich trocken ist).
> 
> Nun auf einer Mischung aus Teersträsschen, Waldwegen uns Singletrail hinauf auf den Irchel. Das fahrtechnische Highlight ist jetzt der Irchel Downhill nach Dättlikon: http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich/Biker-muessen-DownhillStrecke-am-Irchel-raeumen/story/25206045
> ...


Ich würde mir die Runde morgen mal anschauen wollen. Noch jemand dabei.  Zeit  ist flexibel.


----------



## salzwasser (15. Dezember 2014)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Ich würde mir die Runde morgen mal anschauen wollen. Noch jemand dabei. Zeit ist flexibel.


 
Sorry habe es erst jetzt gesehen. Warst du dort?


----------



## Night-Mare (19. Dezember 2014)

salzwasser schrieb:


> Sorry habe es erst jetzt gesehen. Warst du dort?



Ja,  habe mir den Irchel vorgenommen. Neben dem Downhill war ich auch am Forenirchel und an der Hochwarth. Schöne Gegend.


----------



## Gala (6. Januar 2015)

Servus zus.
weis nicht ob ich hier richtig bin.
Aber kann mir jemand sagen, ob u. wann in der roten Fabrik wieder der Veloflohmarkt statt findet?

Danke u. Gruß 
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf805 (7. Januar 2015)

Ja, der ist am 15. März.


----------



## Gala (7. Januar 2015)

OK ,
danke viel mal.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (28. Januar 2015)

Ist jemand auf der Suche nach einem MTB-fanatischen WG-Partner? Werde ab April in der Schweiz arbeiten und suche was im Raum westlich von Zürich.
Sollte jemand interessiert sein, PN an mich.
LG


----------



## PitchPro10 (19. März 2015)

Salu Zäme, jemand Lust auf einen konditionell entspannten und technisch anspruchsvollen Bike Ritt am Samstag? Irgendwo zwischen Züri und Chur? bzw wo die Trails schon schneefrei sind?


----------



## booN (20. März 2015)

eventuell wenn das wetter mitspielt samstag sargans- palfries route oder eventuell sonntags.


----------



## Night-Mare (20. März 2015)

Alles was NICHT unter 1100 hm UND Südhang ist hat recht sicher Schnee. In seiner ekligsten, weil weichsten Form... Bei mir hat heute auf 1200 hm ein Querweg mit ein bisschen Schatten oder nicht hundertprozentige Südlage gereicht, um nasse Füsse zu bekommen. Ansonsten sind die Bedingungen genial trocken.

Samstag kann ich leider nicht. Sonntag, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Dann auch gerne technisch anspruchsvoll...


----------



## PitchPro10 (20. März 2015)

danke für den Tipp night-mare. habe letzte Woche am Walensee unterhalb von Amden kaum Schnee und einige Biker gesehen... leider kam mir doch was dazwischen, kein Biken dieses Wochenende. Aber sonst gern. Happy trails


----------



## bonzoo (22. März 2015)

_OT: Werde ab Juni  Graubünden verlassen und in Züri arbeiten. Bin auf der Suche nach einer WG. Falls jemand ein Zimmer frei hat, eine WG gründen möchte oder jemanden kennt, der... Freue mich über eine PN._

Ansonsten freue ich mich darauf, mit Euch paar Runden zu drehen.


----------



## Night-Mare (22. März 2015)

Mit Zimmer kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen, aber zum Biken kannst Dich gerne bei mir melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -habicht- (26. März 2015)

Geht hier jemand Samstags zum Trailbau beim Adlisberg oder war mal da?
Bin mir noch unsicher was ich diesen Samstag anstelle und es wäre mal eine Option xD


----------



## bonzoo (26. März 2015)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Mit Zimmer kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen, aber zum Biken kannst Dich gerne bei mir melden...





Ab Juni!


----------



## Night-Mare (26. März 2015)

-habicht- schrieb:


> Geht hier jemand Samstags zum Trailbau beim Adlisberg oder war mal da?
> Bin mir noch unsicher was ich diesen Samstag anstelle und es wäre mal eine Option xD



Finde ich gut und kann Dich nur bestärken dabei. Muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich das noch nicht geschafft habe.


----------



## scabo (9. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen.  ich hab ne peinliche frage... Da ich in schwamendingen wohne, gehe ich meist auf dem züruchberg shredden. Eliftrail und oberhalb irchel... Da ich zu faul bin durch die ganze stadt zu fahren (traurig aber wahr  ), war ich noch nie auf dem uezgi. Sonntag werde ich trotzdem gehen, da mir der züriberg langsam verleidet ist... Wo fährt mann am besten rauf? Startpunkt triemli spital.? Danke für die infos... Vielleicht hat ja jemand bock mit zu kommen. Gruss


----------



## salzwasser (9. April 2015)

Willst du mit der Bahn hoch oder selber fahren?

Leider kann ich am Sonntag nicht. Sonst bin ich aber gerne einmal mit dabei.
Samstags bin ich sonst in der Region Bülach unterwegs.


----------



## scabo (9. April 2015)

Gehen trotzdem auf den Gurten. Aber vielleicht nächste Woche... Ja mit der Bahn kann mann ja eh nicht ganz rauf.. also spielt es keine rolle. Kontrollieren sie gut in der uebb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzwasser (10. April 2015)

Ja die sind relativ heikel (aufgrund von vielen Reklamationen von Fussgängern)


----------



## scabo (10. April 2015)

Ich verstehe das ganze einfach nicht.... Die Infrastruktut ist vorhanden, aber darf wegen irgendwelchen Querschläger nicht genutzt werden. Sie könnten ja einen Tarif für Bikes erstellen und vielleicht ein Abteil sperren oder so.... In Bern funktioniert es ja auch...


----------



## Alpenstreicher (10. April 2015)

Schau dir mal http://www.zueritrails.ch/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/Antennentrail_v26jun2014.pdf an. Das Thema ist nicht neu.


----------



## scabo (10. April 2015)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Schau dir mal http://www.zueritrails.ch/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/Antennentrail_v26jun2014.pdf an. Das Thema ist nicht neu.


Danke für den Hinweis... spannender Artikel.. verstehe es nun besser. Trotzdem schade.


----------



## FrankausHalle (10. April 2015)

Hey Hey, heute jemand Lust und Zeit auf eine Feierabendrunde am Uetliberg?


----------



## bonzoo (13. April 2015)

Gibt's ein Doodle oder werden die Runde nur übers Forum organisiert?


----------



## FrankausHalle (13. April 2015)

Auf welche Runden bezog sich jetzt deine Frage? 
Möchtest du heute eine Runde drehen? Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## bonzoo (13. April 2015)

Ab Juni bin ich in Zürich  Vorher können wir gerne im Puschlav eine Runde drehen


----------



## FrankausHalle (13. April 2015)

Ah ok.
Liegt da nicht noch reichlich Schnee?


----------



## bonzoo (13. April 2015)

Unten sieht's sehr gut aus. Denke mal, dass man die Woche schon die Abfahrten von Cavaglia in Angriff nehmen kann. Darüber (Alp Grüm) wird's kritisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (13. April 2015)

Ahhhh ok. Also lohnt es sich noch nicht richtig bei dir in der Region. Aber April ist ja auch recht früh für die Höhe dort.
Melde dich doch mal im Juni wieder, wenn Zürich für dich spruchreif ist.


----------



## FrankausHalle (21. April 2015)

Tour am Mittwochnachmittag/abend (22.4.). 
Wer noch mitkommen möchte, kann sich gerne melden.


----------



## caroka (22. April 2015)

Fährt jemand am WE. Ich habe Samstag und Sonntag Zeit. Vllt. dem schlechten Wetter entfliehen?


----------



## FrankausHalle (23. April 2015)

Hey Caro, ich bin das WE leider raus. 
Viel Spaß Dir.


----------



## caroka (23. April 2015)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Hey Caro, ich bin das WE leider raus.
> Viel Spaß Dir.


Merci
Hab mir extra en neuen Pneu bestellt, damit ich plattfussfrei den Serpentinentrail runter komme.
Dir auch viel Spass. Was immer Du auch machst.


----------



## PitchPro10 (4. Juni 2015)

Hoi zäme, hat jemand Lust auf 1-2 Tage Trails in Enduro-Manier rund um Lenzerheide, am13./14. Juni? Gern auch in Kombi mit Bike Park. 
Und kommt hier jemand von der Silberküste bzw aus der Gegend Richterswil/Wädenswil/Wollerau und sucht noch Bike Partner für die Feierabendrunde? Happy Trails


----------



## FrankausHalle (4. Juni 2015)

Feierabendrunde. Wir fahren jeden (fast jeden) Mittwoch. Jedoch ab Zürich. Daher Zürich-thread. Wenn's Dir von der Anfahrt passt, komm gerne mit. 
Manche Feierabendtouren gehen auch zum Bachtel oder Gottschalkenberg.


----------



## salzwasser (4. Juni 2015)

Da ich in Stäfa arbeite gehen wir ab und zu von hier aus auf eine Feierabendrunde in Richtung Bachtel oder Pfannenstiel.


----------



## nf805 (4. Juni 2015)

PitchPro10 schrieb:


> Und kommt hier jemand von der Silberküste bzw aus der Gegend Richterswil/Wädenswil/Wollerau und sucht noch Bike Partner für die Feierabendrunde? Happy Trails



Hoi,

wohne zwar in Wallisellen aber arbeite in Pfäffikon (ZH) und bin daher mit dem Auto nach der Arbeit recht schnell in der Gegend.
Hätte Lust, am Höhronen (z.B. ab Schindellegi) noch mehr zu fahren, war bisher erst einmal dort.
Bin bergauf sehr gemütlich unterwegs, bergab darfs gerne technisch sein.

Meld Dich doch einfach mal mit einem konkreten Termin, wenn Du magst. Hab nächste Woche allerdings nur am Do Zeit, übernächste Woche bin ich deutlich flexibler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PitchPro10 (4. Juni 2015)

Salut, 
und danke Euch, das klingt doch hervorragend... ich schau mal wegen konkreter Vorschläge via PN. @FrankausHalle, wann und wo fahrt Ihr denn Mittwochs immer? arbeite in Kreis 4, Zürich passt also auch.
@nf805: gerne, Höhronen hat ein paar schöne, technische Trails... Und ich fahr genauso . 

Und wer mag: Lenzerheide 14./15. Juni, Tessin Monte Tamaro 27./28. Juni.

Merci zäme und schönen Abend


----------



## flametop (4. Juni 2015)

PitchPro10 schrieb:


> Hoi zäme, hat jemand Lust auf 1-2 Tage Trails in Enduro-Manier rund um Lenzerheide, am13./14. Juni? Gern auch in Kombi mit Bike Park.
> Und kommt hier jemand von der Silberküste bzw aus der Gegend Richterswil/Wädenswil/Wollerau und sucht noch Bike Partner für die Feierabendrunde? Happy Trails



Komme aus Bäch. Wär gerne mal dabei!


----------



## Night-Mare (4. Juni 2015)

Höhronen hatte ich die nächsten Wochen zum Feierabend auch mal wieder auf dem Plan. Gibt ein paar sehr schöne Abfahrten dort...


----------



## salzwasser (5. Juni 2015)

Am Pfannenstiel hat übrigens ein Anwohner einen Teil des Trails mit Absperrband blockiert. Am Band hängt ein Zettel mit dem Hinweis, dass es sich dort um Privatgrund handelt.  
Es geht um den Trail vom Pfannenstiel Hochwacht Richtung Meilen gleich nach dem Teil wo die Kicker sind.


----------



## Night-Mare (9. Juni 2015)

Morgen  (Mittwoch) 17.12 Uhr ab HB Gleis 7 geht es zum Höhronen. Ein paar schöne und technische Abfahrten machen. Mitstreiter sind willkommen.


----------



## PitchPro10 (9. Juni 2015)

Sounds good, für mich leider einen Tag zu früh, weile dann noch in Bern. Donnerstag 18.30 Uetliberg oder Höhronen wer mag. gern auch dieses Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PitchPro10 (11. Juni 2015)

hoi, doch noch jemand spontan Lust heut Abend auf Höhronen? 18.20 Bhf Schindellegi. wer mag gern PN


----------



## nf805 (11. Juni 2015)

Diese Woche leider keine Zeit zum Biken 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FrankausHalle (16. Juni 2015)

Liebe Leute, wie schauts morgen (19.06.) aus? Wer kann und hat Lust auf eine Runde um Zürich. Ich würde eine nicht allzugroße Runde begrüßen. Wetter soll ja trocken sein.


----------



## Night-Mare (16. Juni 2015)

Bin dabei. Wo?


----------



## FrankausHalle (16. Juni 2015)

Wie immer? 18 Uhr Altstedten?


----------



## Night-Mare (16. Juni 2015)

OK


----------



## msl70 (17. Juni 2015)

ich schaffe leider nicht, bin noch in basel. euch viel spass


----------



## Night-Mare (17. Juni 2015)

schade


----------



## rewarder (19. Juni 2015)

Ich werde am Sonntag mit Freeride MTB in der Luftseilbahn von Adliswil nach Felsenegg anzutreffen sein. Jemand Lust? Falls ja, bitte hier posten und per PN Handy Nummer teilen


----------



## FrankausHalle (22. Juni 2015)

Hey Hey, wie schaut es mit der wöchentlichen Mittwochsrunde aus? Wer hat Zeit und Lust?
Das Wetter soll ja ganz hübsch werden. Gerne wieder eine längere Tour... Höhronen oder Etzel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (22. Juni 2015)

Bin ich dabei. Höhronen bedeutet aber wieder 17.12 Uhr den Zug. Oder 18.12 Uhr, wobei das recht spät wäre...

Falls das zu früh wäre, gibt es als Alternative noch die Lägeren von Altstetten aus. Vorteil: Nette Möglichkeiten für ein Bierchen in Baden.


----------



## FrankausHalle (22. Juni 2015)

Wieder fitt? toll!  

Haaaaaach... Lägern... Ich finde immer die Anfart ist nicht so der Burner. Aber wenn alle dahin wollen, lass ich mich breitschlagen ;-)


----------



## Night-Mare (23. Juni 2015)

Na dann treffen wir uns morgen 17.12  Uhr Gleis 7. Passt das?


----------



## FrankausHalle (23. Juni 2015)

Jupp. Das bekomme ich hin.


----------



## FrankausHalle (25. Juni 2015)

Falls der Ein oder Andere gestern Abend überlegt hat mitzukommen, es dann aber doch nicht getan hat, der hat diese fantastische Aussicht verpasst:


----------



## Night-Mare (25. Juni 2015)

Und das war in der Mitte einer Traumabfahrt...


----------



## PitchPro10 (28. Juni 2015)

Blick vom Etzel Aufstieg? der erste Teil oben vom Etzel bis Pfäffikon ist super. Fährt heute jemand irgendwo?


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Juni 2015)

Nein, Abfahrt vom Dreiländerstein. Ich bin im Zug nach Lenzerheide...


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Juni 2015)

Es gibt übrigens mehrere Möglichkeiten vom Etzel runter und auch der untere Teil ist sehr spannend. Wenn man die richtige Spur findet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PitchPro10 (28. Juni 2015)

ah ok, kenn ich noch nicht. schade, zu knapp für mich. Lenzerheide wäre topp. Park oder Trails?


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Juni 2015)

Trails. Park ist nicht so meins. Aber 1000 hm und 2000 TM ist doch eigentlich nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## PitchPro10 (28. Juni 2015)

topp. die Lenzerheide Trails sind top.


----------



## FrankausHalle (30. Juni 2015)

Neue Woche: wie schauts aus? Wer ist dabei? Wie, wann, wo?


----------



## Night-Mare (30. Juni 2015)

Bin noch am abklären, will morgen eher den ganzen Tag frei nehmen. Wenn das nicht klappt bin ich morgen abend dabei.


----------



## Night-Mare (30. Juni 2015)

Bin morgen abend nicht dabei, aber wenn jemand spontan den ganzen Tag frei nehmen kann, kann er mir gerne Gesellschaft leisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PitchPro10 (30. Juni 2015)

Merci. ich schließe mich morgen Abend Züritrails an um 19h. Wochenende Lenzerheide oder Flims/Laax wenn jemand mag, Tag flexibel


----------



## FrankausHalle (30. Juni 2015)

Züritrails fährt sicher nur wieder einmal auf den Uetzgi und dann den Antennentrail runter. Ein bissel wenig.

Fredi. Bleibts dabei, dass du morgen fahren möchtest?


----------



## Night-Mare (2. Juli 2015)

Werde heute nach sechs noch ein kleine Runde auf den Uetliberg drehen. Mitfahrer: Willkommen.


----------



## Zweiradhoschi (23. Dezember 2015)

Hi Leute

habe mich gestern angemeldet und bin auch aus Zürich. Also genauer gesagt aus Dällikon. Suche auch Leute die mit mir die gegend unsicher machen.

gehe heute das erste mal auf den Uetliberg. War ich noch nie und sollte man gesehen haben sagt meine Frau immer. 

Ich geh so um 11.00-11.30 Los heute

Übrigens habe gesehen, dass Leute auf den Lägern fahren. Wohne da gleich um die Ecke und kenne bisher nur einen Trail. Vielleicht hat ja mal einer Lust mir da ein paar Alternativen zu zeigen. Einfach melden.


----------



## payne (23. Dezember 2015)

Ab März bin ich auch mit dabei in Zürich und Umgebung ziehe nach
*Pfäffikon*


----------



## flametop (23. Dezember 2015)

Bin von richterswil nach Zürich gezogen. Würde mich auch gerne anschließen...


----------



## Zweiradhoschi (23. Dezember 2015)

War nicht so toll. Bin gestürzt und hab mich recht verletzt. Schreibe grad aus dem triemli wo ich gleich operiert wurde am knie. 
War wohl der uetliberg der sich rächen wollte für 10 jahre ohne besuch. 

Wird wohl nix mehr mit biken die nächsten wochen.


----------



## Night-Mare (23. Dezember 2015)

Wer immer noch fahrbereit ist... Ab Mitte Januar sollte ich wieder für die eine oder andere Tour am Feierabend oder Wochenende parat sein. Bis dahin...


----------



## Zweiradhoschi (24. Dezember 2015)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Wer immer noch fahrbereit ist... Ab Mitte Januar sollte ich wieder für die eine oder andere Tour am Feierabend oder Wochenende parat sein. Bis dahin...



Wenn ich bis dahin wieder darf bin ich also auch dabei


----------



## RedOrbiter (24. Dezember 2015)

Zweiradhoschi schrieb:


> War nicht so toll. Bin gestürzt und hab mich recht verletzt. Schreibe grad aus dem triemli wo ich gleich operiert wurde am knie.
> War wohl der uetliberg der sich rächen wollte für 10 jahre ohne besuch.
> 
> Wird wohl nix mehr mit biken die nächsten wochen.


Wie ist denn das passiert?
Sieht ja übel aus, ein schöne Bescherung   
Gute Besserung 

RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradhoschi (24. Dezember 2015)

ach keine ahnung. die steinplatten da sind echt nicht so toll zum fahren und nun weiss ich auch wieso viele auf flatpedale schwören. sieht aber schlimmer aus als es ist. hatte nie wirklich schmerzen und die op war kurz. Die mussten wohl den Schleimbeutel da säubern oder entfernen keine Ahnung ehrlich gesagt.

Vielen dank ich hoff kann bald wieder biken. Dann nehm ich mir den Uetliberg nochmal vor aber mit Knieschonern. So kommt der mir nicht davon 

Schöne Festtage wünsche ich dir


----------



## Night-Mare (27. Januar 2016)

Neues Jahr, erste Runde. Heute ab 18.00 Bhf. Altstetten, Südausgang.


----------



## Zweiradhoschi (27. Januar 2016)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Neues Jahr, erste Runde. Heute ab 18.00 Bhf. Altstetten, Südausgang.



schade kann nicht sonst wär ich dabei gewesen.


----------



## Gala (8. Februar 2016)

Servus zusammen,

kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen,wann der Teilchenbeschleuniger in der roten Fabrik stattfindet ?

Finde auf der Homepage keinen Termin.

Danke schon mal


----------



## FrankausHalle (8. Februar 2016)

13.03.2016

http://www.velozueri.ch/#!tb/c2414


----------



## Gala (8. Februar 2016)

Merci vielmal


----------



## Chrige (4. März 2016)

Zweiradhoschi schrieb:


> ach keine ahnung. die steinplatten da sind echt nicht so toll zum fahren und nun weiss ich auch wieso viele auf flatpedale schwören. sieht aber schlimmer aus als es ist. hatte nie wirklich schmerzen und die op war kurz. Die mussten wohl den Schleimbeutel da säubern oder entfernen keine Ahnung ehrlich gesagt.
> 
> Vielen dank ich hoff kann bald wieder biken. Dann nehm ich mir den Uetliberg nochmal vor aber mit Knieschonern. So kommt der mir nicht davon
> 
> Schöne Festtage wünsche ich dir



Dieser Uetliberg... Der hat mein Schien- und Wadenbein auf dem Gewissen. Bin inzwischen aber wieder voll zusammen gewachsen, so dass ich mir diesen Berg dieses Jahr auch nochmals vornehmen kann...


----------



## FrankausHalle (28. März 2016)

Hallo Zusammen, mag jemand heute ,Montag, Nachmittag/frühen Abend.... eine kleine Osterrunde rund um Zürich drehen?


----------



## flametop (29. März 2016)

Sali zäme
Ich plane diese Saison wieder häufig Bikeparks zu besuchen, idr mit Übernachtung/Camping.
Los gehts für mich an Auffahrt in Lac Blanc. 
Wenn sich jemand anschliessen will, sehr gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkListener (9. April 2016)

Ich bitte um Werbung!

Nachdem ich beim Montieren der neuen Reifen auf den ebenso neuen Felgen zuhause gescheitert bin, dachte ich, ich bitte einen Laden um Hilfe - ich nehme gerne die Hilfe einer Fachwerkstatt in Anspruch, wenn ich selbst nicht mehr weiter weiss und zahle dafür auch bereitwillig.
Gelandet bin ich in der Velogarage in der Heinrichstrasse (eigentlich praktisch gelegen, um die Ecke meines Büros).

Ergebnis: 82 CHF ärmer für den tollen Service habe ich mir nun heute morgen eine neue HR-Felge bestellt (die Arbeitszeit für das doppelte Einspeichen und Zentrieren will ich jetzt garnicht erwähnen), da man statt Velomech wohl lieber Metzger geworden wäre.



    

Die Felgenaufkleber wären halb so wild - aber die Beschichtung bis aufs blanke Alu runter zu beschädigen und zu zerkratzen und an zwei Stellen die Flanke einzudrücken, sind dann doch etwas zu viel. Kein Wort darüber beim entgegennehmen. Zuhause sind mir die Beschädigungen dann aufgefallen.


Konfrontiert mit den Bildern gab es dann lediglich eine lapidare, knappe Antwort

_...es tut mir Leid,dass bei dem Kraftakt der Montage Kratzspuren aufgetreten sind. Mir nicht speziell aufgefallen, da vielleicht schon vorhanden. Wenn ich das im nachhinein sehe, hätte ich den Auftrag ablehnen sollen. Wie sie ja selbst gemerkt haben, ging es nicht ohne massiven Kraftauffwand, die Reifen drüberzuhebeln...Es wird mir eine Lehre sein, einmal mehr nur das zu montieren, das bei uns gekauft wurde. Ich wollte Sie einfach nicht hängen lassen mit Ihrem Problem...
_​
Die Felgen sind 0km gelaufen und haben bislang lediglich den Zentrierständer gesehen.. und die eigene Sorgfaltspflicht daran festzumachen, ob der Artikel im eigenen Laden gekauft wurde oder nicht, finde ich auch ziemlich haarsträubend. Service-Aufschläge für "Fremdartikel" gerne - aber dann würde ich mir doch eigentlich auch kundenorientiertes oder zumindest professionelles Handeln wünschen. Ein "wir haben es leider auch nicht geschafft" wäre wohl besser, als eine teure Felge zu ruinieren.

Also... nachdem ich mir mal Luft gemacht habe: Wo darf ich mich in Zürich-Stadt künftig vertrauensvoll hinwenden für dererlei Angelegenheiten - ohne arrogantes Gehabe, sondern für schnelle und unkomplizierte Hilfe?


----------



## Mo(n)arch (9. April 2016)

Wenn ich eines in den vergangenen Jahren gelernt habe, dann ist es: Mach es selbst!
Leider ist es ein weit verbreitetes Phänomen, dass die Herren Fahrradmechaniker und -shops recht selbstgerecht rüberkommen und mehr schlecht als recht schrauben können. Des öfteren musste ich nach der Werkstatt an den "reparierten" oder "eingestellten" Sachen selbst Hand anlegen.
Und meistens ist eh alles schlecht, was nicht bei ihnen im Laden gekauft worden ist. Professionalität kannst du in den wenigsten Läden erwarten.

Ich brauche eigentlich nur noch jemanden zum Einspeichen und Zentrieren. Und da habe ich einen guten Mann. Das reicht.


----------



## ma.sel (9. April 2016)

Das ist echt eine Sauerei, vor allem dann noch 87 stutz verlangen. Haben die ein Stemmeisen benutzt?
Es ist mittlerweile echt schwer eine gute Velowerkstatt zu finden.



Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Wenn ich eines in den vergangenen Jahren gelernt habe, dann ist es: Mach es selbst!
> Leider ist es ein weit verbreitetes Phänomen, dass die Herren Fahrradmechaniker und -shops recht selbstgerecht rüberkommen und. Des öfteren musste ich an den "reparierten" oder "eingestellten" Sachen selbst Hand anlegen.
> Und meistens ist eh alles schlecht, was nicht bei ihnen im Laden gekauft worden ist.
> 
> Ich brauche eigentlich nur noch jemanden zum Einspeichen und Zentrieren. Und da habe ich einen guten Mann. Das reicht.



Das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (9. April 2016)

Und 82 Franken nur für die Arbeit? Das ist dann wohl direkt für Zürich noch unverschämt.


----------



## Zweiradhoschi (11. April 2016)

Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Und 82 Franken nur für die Arbeit? Das ist dann wohl direkt für Zürich noch unverschämt.



Also das hat nichts mit Zürich zu tun.

War am Donnerstag letzte Woche in Baden unterwegs und hatte einen Platten am Rennrad vorne. Also Google anwerfen Velo laden suchen und schnell machen lassen dachte ich.

1 Stunde und 23 Minuten später und 89 Franken ärmer war er fertig.

Er hatte den schlauch dreimal wechseln müssen und wollte mir die drei die er kaputt gemacht hat beim wechseln berrechnen. Ausserdem hat er ohne mich zu fragen Felgenband und Felge auch getauscht.

War froh, dass er mir geholfen hat so spontan aber trotzdem völlig übertrieben das ganze. Und wie gesagt in Baden nicht in Zürich und es war ein Rennrad Schlauch und Felge. Hab danach protestiert und gesagt ein Schlauch koste keine 10 Franken und das tauschen wohl ja auch keine 1.23 Stunden. Hab danach zähneknirrschend bezahlt aber da gehe ich nie mehr hin selbt nicht wenn ich ne Panne habe. Da lauf ich lieber 20 km und mach es selber.


----------



## flametop (11. April 2016)

Oder Flickzeug selbst mitnehmen 



Zweiradhoschi schrieb:


> Also das hat nichts mit Zürich zu tun.
> 
> War am Donnerstag letzte Woche in Baden unterwegs und hatte einen Platten am Rennrad vorne. Also Google anwerfen Velo laden suchen und schnell machen lassen dachte ich.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradhoschi (11. April 2016)

flametop schrieb:


> Oder Flickzeug selbst mitnehmen



ja ich hatte einen schlauch dabei aber keine Pumpe und da rein laufen und denen den schlauch hinhalten und fragen ob sie mir den rein packen fand ich doch ein bisschen dreist.


----------



## FrankausHalle (11. April 2016)

Erzählungen von Garagenbesuchen, Raparaturergebnissen und überhöhten Rechnungen sind immer recht problematisch, da hier nur eine Perspektive wiedergegeben wird. 

Was für eine Geschicht, du bist Velofahrer und ein platter Pneu nötigt dich in einen Veloladen zu gehen? Am Ende kommst du mit einer neuen Felge aus dem Laden und hast von alldem nichts gewusst?
Bitte nimm es mir nicht übel, entweder warst du ein leichtes Opfer, was natürlich seitens des Mechs keineswegs in Ordnung wäre. Oder bei der Geschichte fehlt ein Teil des Inhaltes. 

Einen Platten zu flicken dauert keine 10 Minuten.... Falls doch hab ich mindestens 5 Minuten davon geträumt und in der Weltgeschichte rumgeschaut.


----------



## Zweiradhoschi (12. April 2016)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Erzählungen von Garagenbesuchen, Raparaturergebnissen und überhöhten Rechnungen sind immer recht problematisch, da hier nur eine Perspektive wiedergegeben wird.
> 
> Was für eine Geschicht, du bist Velofahrer und ein platter Pneu nötigt dich in einen Veloladen zu gehen? Am Ende kommst du mit einer neuen Felge aus dem Laden und hast von alldem nichts gewusst?
> Bitte nimm es mir nicht übel, entweder warst du ein leichtes Opfer, was natürlich seitens des Mechs keineswegs in Ordnung wäre. Oder bei der Geschichte fehlt ein Teil des Inhaltes.
> ...



Liebe frank 

Sie ist so passiert wie ich es erzählt habe. Ja ich war vermutlich ein leichtes Opfer. 

Nein dauert keine 10 Minuten aber es dreimal zu machen wären dann schon 30 Minuten. Steht ja oben, dass er es offenbar 3 mal machen musste. Und ja ich wusste nix von reifen. vorher hatte ich einen Mavic drauf und jetzt habe ich einen Specialized s Works drauf. 

ist ja auch egal letztendlich. War teuer und hab mich verarscht gefühlt aber ich konnte gleich weiter mit dem rad. Das alles was für mich wichtig war in dem Moment.

Ausserdem, ja, die Geschichte ist genauso passiert. Ob du das jetzt glauben magst oder nicht ist nicht relevant. Gibt genug solche die schnell merken ob man einen Abzocken kann oder nicht. Könnte ich mit PC Scheiss jeden tag Leute abzocken und überteuerte Rechnungen machen. Ist halt ne Charaktersache so was. Ich würde nicht behaupten ich wüsste wie man Fahrräder repariert aber eben denke auch, dass es schneller und billiger gegangen wäre. 

Schönen Tag


----------



## Mo(n)arch (12. April 2016)

Zweiradhoschi schrieb:


> Er hatte den schlauch dreimal wechseln müssen und wollte mir die drei die er kaputt gemacht hat beim wechseln berrechnen. Ausserdem hat er ohne mich zu fragen *Felgenband und Felge* auch getauscht.



Also hat er wohl Felgenband und Reifen  getauscht.
Mit neuer Felge wäre es ja richtig schnell und und die knapp 90 Stutz geradezu geschenkt gewesen.

Leider habe ich von solchen Erfahrungen des öfteren gehört. Vor allem bei Stadträdern. Das ist echt nicht zu glauben, wie unverschämt gewisse Läden sind.

Und dann fragen sich die Typen, warum immer mehr online gekauft wird, inkl. Räder.


----------



## Zweiradhoschi (12. April 2016)

Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Also hat er wohl Felgenband und Reifen  getauscht.
> Mit neuer Felge wäre es ja richtig schnell und und die knapp 90 Stutz geradezu geschenkt gewesen.



Bin immer verwirrt mit Felge. Also er hat das Innen und das aussen getauscht + Felgenband. Da wo man Schlauch und Reifen drauf tut nicht. Aber der Reifen war vorher Mavic und eben jetzt was anderes. 

Der Laden an sich war echt cool viel Auswahl und alles Junge Leute. Aber eben. Ich hab bisher keinen gefunden bei dem ich mich gut aufgehoben gefühlt habe irgendwie. Deshalb mache ich bald Schrauber Kurse um kleine Dinge selber machen zu können in Zukunft.


----------



## RedOrbiter (12. April 2016)

Zweiradhoschi schrieb:


> Deshalb mache ich bald Schrauber Kurse um kleine Dinge selber machen zu können in Zukunft.


Ein guter Bikeladen wo man auch Vertrauen dazu hat ist schwer findbar.
Aldi Werkzeug Koffer.



Kauf Dir evtl. sowas. Mit einem solchen Werkzeugkoffer hat man fast alles wichtige um am Bike selber zu schrauben.
Gibt/gab es gerade im Aldi für wenig Geld.
Ich habe mir so ein Ding gekauft, damit ich auch im Auto unterwegs immer das richtige Werkzeug dabei habe, wenn ich das Velo mit dabei habe und es was dringendes zum schrauben gibt. 
Bin mal im Tessin aus einem Bikeladen rausgeworfen worden - Das ist meine Antwort...


RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Zweiradhoschi (12. April 2016)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


>




Hey

So einen hab ich auch. Einfach bei Rose gekauft als ich den Renner gekauft hab. Aber ganz ehrlich was bringen mir die Werkzeuge wenn ich nicht weiss wie man was macht. Zumindest versuche ich es. Schaltung einstellen und Bremse zb habe ich dank Youtube schon paar mal gemacht. Auch Sattel und Lenker einstellen. Aber gibt sachen die wohl so einfach nicht hinbekommen würde.

Übrigens auf deiner Seite bin ich immer wieder mal. Super Trails drauf.


----------



## RedOrbiter (12. April 2016)

Die Schrauberei am eigenen Velo ist halt eher ein "langer Lernprozess" wo immer wieder etwas neues dazu kommt. 
Ab und zu kann dabei auch etwas schief gehen...
Aber, wie heisst es doch so Gerne "Übung macht den Meister".
Heute ist mit den Anleitungen im Internet das meiste gut dokumentiert und nachvollziehbar.
Wenn man nicht gerade zwei linke Hände hat, macht das Selberschrauben mit der Zeit auch Spass.
Man ist dann auch nicht zwingend auf die Öffnungszeiten vom Bikeshop angewiesen.

RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Zweiradhoschi (12. April 2016)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Die Schrauberei am eigenen Velo ist halt eher ein "langer Lernprozess" wo immer wieder etwas neues dazu kommt.
> Ab und zu kann dabei auch etwas schief gehen...
> Aber, wie heisst es doch so Gerne "Übung macht den Meister".
> Heute ist mit den Anleitungen im Internet das meiste gut dokumentiert und nachvollziehbar.
> ...



Macht mir jetzt schon Spass. Was ich mit meinem Sohn schon im Keller gehangen sind er mit den Handschuhen alles am abchecken und ich am weiss ich was machen. Gibt aber auch fast keine Schrauberkurse.


----------



## patimech (12. April 2016)

Ich bin auch einer der lieber selber schraubt, weil nach einem Service die hälfte am Bike nicht mehr so ist wie es vorher war.
Was ich nicht weis, schau ich im Internet nach. Es gibt ja unzählige Anleitungen zu fast jedem Problem.
Und wenn doch was schiefgeht dann muss man halt zu einem Mech fahren. Müsste man ja sonst sowiso. Dafür weis man das nächste mal, wie es nicht geht und das Geld, das man beim Mech liegenlässt ist schnell wieder eingespart 
learning by doing!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradhoschi (12. April 2016)

patimech schrieb:


> Ich bin auch einer der lieber selber schraubt, weil nach einem Service die hälfte am Bike nicht mehr so ist wie es vorher war.
> Was ich nicht weis, schau ich im Internet nach. Es gibt ja unzählige Anleitungen zu fast jedem Problem.
> Und wenn doch was schiefgeht dann muss man halt zu einem Mech fahren. Müsste man ja sonst sowiso. Dafür weis man das nächste mal, wie es nicht geht und das Geld, das man beim Mech liegenlässt ist schnell wieder eingespart
> learning by doing!



ich habe einen Mech im Dorf 3 Minuten weg. Der hat mir mal für einen Service an meinem Scott MBT 350!! Franken verlangt und schlussendlich auch bekommen. Auch habe ich, ca. ein Jahr, nachdem ich dem Biken verfallen bin und massenweise Hefte und weiss ich was gelesen habe, gemerkt, dass er mir ein altes Modell für den Preis verkauft hat das es gekostet hat als es raus kam 2012. Gekauft habe ich es Anfang 2014. Hätte es wohl woanders für die Hälfte bekommen ich wollte aber guter Schweizer sein und einen regionalen Händler unterstützen. Es war mir schon bewusst, dass es vermutlich ein bisschen teurer wird aber die Hälfte ist nicht ein bisschen. 

Finde es echt traurig, dass die einen so abzocken.


----------



## paburk (12. April 2016)

und ich wollte mein Rahmen bringen zum IS2000 Aufnahme planfräsen. Dann kauf ich mir das Werkzeug für 700 Stutz halt auch noch. Oder kennt jemand wer, der das schon mehr als einmal gemacht hat? Weil kaputt machen kann ich es auch selber.


----------



## salzwasser (12. April 2016)

paburk schrieb:


> und ich wollte mein Rahmen bringen zum IS2000 Aufnahme planfräsen. Dann kauf ich mir das Werkzeug für 700 Stutz halt auch noch. Oder kennt jemand wer, der das schon mehr als einmal gemacht hat? Weil kaputt machen kann ich es auch selber.




Kann man das Werkzeug nicht mehr bei Veloplus mieten?


----------



## paburk (12. April 2016)

salzwasser schrieb:


> Kann man das Werkzeug nicht mehr bei Veloplus mieten?


Oh, vermieten die Werkzeuge? Wäre ja ganz cool.


----------



## salzwasser (13. April 2016)

Zumindest haben sie das mal gemacht. ob das noch aktuell ist weiss ich nicht.


----------



## DarkListener (13. April 2016)

beim Veloplus kann man die Werkstatt im Keller nutzen - soviel ich weiss aber nur, wenn man Teile bei ihnen kauft oder nur Wartungsarbeiten vornimmt.

Längt man dort den Gabelschaft seiner neuen im Netz bestellten Gabel ab, ist das verständlicherweise nicht so gern gesehen. Sonst hat auch das Dynamo noch etwas Equipment - wie sehr das aber ins Detail geht, kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## -habicht- (14. April 2016)

@Zweiradhoschi Welcher Shop war es denn? Hatte in Baden mit dem grossen Shop auch schon meine Probleme. 
Gerne auch per PM. 

Wohne ja selbst in Baden und wenn ich was nicht selbst machen kann / will gehe ich zu V-Sport in Dietikon. Freundlich, guter Service und letztes mal bin ich mit ner Occasionsgabel (sah aus wie neu) vorbei um den Gabelkonus einzuschlagen, haben sie sogar Gratis gemacht (gab dann halt n 10er in die Kaffeekasse. Und ich bin nicht jahrelanger Kunde, war letztes Jahr einfach 2-3 mal mit Kleinigkeiten (Bike selbstaufgebaut) da.


----------



## aveticino (17. April 2016)

Hallo Zusammen, ich hab mir mal 2 Platten auf der Lägern eingefangen, hab mir ein Knoten in den Schlauch gemacht und bin dann direkt zum Bike corner in Würenlos, dort haben sie mir den Schlauch für 20.- gewechselt, allerdings hatte ich mein Bike dort gekauft...


----------



## PitchPro10 (19. April 2016)

jemand spontan Lust auf eine enduristische Tour in den Höhronen oder Region Einsiedeln am fruehen Abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (20. April 2016)

Leider zu spät aber morgen (Donnerstag) habe ich genau das vor. Interesse?


----------



## PitchPro10 (21. April 2016)

hoi night mare, klingt gut, kann gegen Mittag absehen ob ich es rechtzeitig aus Zürich schaffe, und hab schon ein paar touren in den Beinen, ergo bergauf nicht so zügig, aber man muss das Wetter nutzen. ich Wechsel mal auf pn. pitch


----------



## patimech (21. April 2016)

paburk schrieb:


> und ich wollte mein Rahmen bringen zum IS2000 Aufnahme planfräsen. Dann kauf ich mir das Werkzeug für 700 Stutz halt auch noch. Oder kennt jemand wer, der das schon mehr als einmal gemacht hat? Weil kaputt machen kann ich es auch selber.


Ich habe gerade den Katalog von Veloplus vor mir und bin per Zufall über das Werkzeug zum Planfräsen gestossen.
Es kann für 20.- ausgeliehen werden falls du es noch brauchst.
Es heisst "base fix & brake Scheibenbremsmontage-set"


----------



## paburk (21. April 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## PitchPro10 (22. April 2016)

gruseliges Wetter am Wochenende. wollte dem eigentlich entfliehen ins Tessin, aber Tamaro ist ab Mittelstation gesperrt wg Schneefall. schlechter Indikator. hat jemand einen Tipp? gutes Wetter, sinnvoll erreichbar von Züri und offene Trails? dann schliess ich mich an.


----------



## FrankausHalle (22. April 2016)

Was ist mit Locarno und Cardada? 
Seilbahn geht hoch. 
Schnee hats keinen mehr.
Sonntag soll das Wetter dort erträglich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PitchPro10 (22. April 2016)

klingt gut... warm, Sonne, trails. morgens hin, abends zurück... ich wäre dabei


----------



## flex89 (3. Mai 2016)

Hey zusammen,

bin ganz neu in der Schweiz (Baar) und wollte das schöne Wetter am Donnerstag mal für meine erste Tour hier nutzen.
Geplant war eigentlich der Zuger Berg und dann mal schaun wie weit mich die Kondition Richtung Wildspitz vordringen lässt.
Momentan bin ich alleine, würde mich über nette Begleitung und optimaler Weise von Lokals natürlich freuen, damit ich mich nicht total verfranse und auch die schönen Trails finde.
Also falls wer Lust hat bzw. eine bessere Route würd ich mich freuen.
Zeitlich bin ich total flexibel.

Gruß
Felix


----------



## Night-Mare (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo Felix, willkommen. Ich bin gerade im Urlaub. Wenn ich wieder in der Schweiz bin ist am Rossberg (Wildspitz) einer meiner Lieblingstrails in der Gegend. Können wir gerne mal sehen, ob wir zusammen finden.


----------



## PitchPro10 (9. Mai 2016)

ciao Felix, dito ebenfalls, meine Hometrails sind die Höhronen. gerne mal demnächst und spontan. gruss aus Italien


----------



## flex89 (9. Mai 2016)

Hey Night-Mare und PitchPro,
danke euch, ja würd mich freuen mal ne Runde mit euch zu drehen.
Mir wurd den Tag schon nen echt schöner Trail den Zugerberg runter nach Zug gezeigt aber was neues kann ja nie schade .
Also meldet euch einfach spontan. Für ne Feierabendrunde bzw. am Wochenende lässt sich da bestimmt was machen .
Gruß
Felix


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Mai 2016)

PitchPro10 schrieb:


> klingt gut... warm, Sonne, trails. morgens hin, abends zurück... ich wäre dabei


Hallo,
genau das hatte ich an Pfingsten vor, bin aber vom absurden Verkehr ausgebremst worden. Wart ihr dann letztes WE dort? Wenn ja, wie war es? Wollte das demnächst auch mal machen. Vielleicht sogar kommendes WE, wobei das Tief ja anscheinend ganz Europa im Griff hat... 

Bin jetzt seit einem halben Jahr in Züri und etwas gelangweilt von immer wieder Uetli und Adlis. Brauche mal etwas Neues... 

Grüsse


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Mai 2016)

flex89 schrieb:


> Hey Night-Mare und PitchPro,
> danke euch, ja würd mich freuen mal ne Runde mit euch zu drehen.
> Mir wurd den Tag schon nen echt schöner Trail den Zugerberg runter nach Zug gezeigt aber was neues kann ja nie schade .
> Also meldet euch einfach spontan. Für ne Feierabendrunde bzw. am Wochenende lässt sich da bestimmt was machen .
> ...


Der neue Zugerbergtrail? Ich war bei der Eröffnung, bin allerdings wg. der Tonnen von Matsch, fehlender Parkplätze und des Gewitterwetters noch umgedreht, bevor ich das Rad auspacken konnte. Und nun ist er ja bereits schon wieder zu Hälfte geschlossen. Wundert mich nicht, wenn man einen jungfräulichen Trail am Eröffnungswe mit Hunderten bei Nässe befährt, ist er eben direkt zerstört. Wie waren denn Deine Erfahrungen?


----------



## FrankausHalle (24. Mai 2016)

Morgen 18:30 am Albisriederplatz.

Wer möchte, kann sich sehr gerne auf eine Feierabendrunde anschliessen.


----------



## flametop (24. Mai 2016)

Was hast du geplant?


----------



## FrankausHalle (24. Mai 2016)

Bis jetzt sind wir wohl drei oder vier Leut morgen.

Wo gehts hin? Uetliberg, Albis, etc.... Mal sehen, worauf wir morgen Lust haben. 
Wenn du einen bahnbrechenden Vorschlag für eine Streck hast, dann immer raus damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flex89 (24. Mai 2016)

Ich bin den Zugerbergtrail noch nicht gefahren. Damals war das nen Wanderweg der irgendwo am Ende von Zug geendet hat.
Hab den bei der Tour am WE auch mal versucht wiederzufinden aber ich finde den Einstieg nicht mehr .
Muss mir unbedingt mal ne Karte vom Zugerberg holen.
Habe allerdings auch gehört, dass der neue Trail im unteren Bereich mega matschig sein soll und auch eher schnell mit Kickern etc.
Bin eher nen Fan von technischen Trails aber werde mir das sicher demnächst mal angucken, wenn es ein bisschen trockener geworden ist.


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Mai 2016)

DER Zugerbergtrail...? Da hat's einige...


----------



## patimech (28. Mai 2016)

Weis jemand Bescheid in welchem Zustand der neu gebaute Zugerbergtrail ist?
Ist alles wieder geöffnet?


----------



## smuts (28. Mai 2016)

"Trailstatus für Samstag 28. Mai: Nacht mit heftigem Gewitterregen über 10mm. Deshalb Samstag Ruhetag nach 2 coolen Sonnentagen für alle die frei hatten."

https://www.facebook.com/zugerbergtrail/


----------



## patimech (28. Mai 2016)

Danke


----------



## patimech (21. Juni 2016)

Kennt jemand geile Singletrails rund um die Stadt Zürich? Ich bin auf der Suche nach Singetrails die dem Antennentrail auf dem Üetliberg das Wasser reichen können.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Juni 2016)

Das wird eng. Pfannenstiel vielleicht noch. Zugerberg bringts im Moment nicht. Letzteren sollte man frühestens nach Ende der Bauphase Mitte/Ende Juli wieder aufsuchen. Ansonsten weiter weg...


----------



## Night-Mare (22. Juni 2016)

patimech schrieb:


> Kennt jemand geile Singletrails rund um die Stadt Zürich? Ich bin auf der Suche nach Singetrails die dem Antennentrail auf dem Üetliberg das Wasser reichen können.


Es gibt da so einiges. Da muss man nicht erst nach Zug oder zum Pfannenstiel. 
Komm doch einfach mal mit uns mit. Meistens Mittwochabend oder wenn das Wetter da nicht mitspielt, Dienstag- oder Donnerstagabend. Treff so gegen sechs. Wenn dir das passt kann ich dir hier Bescheid geben.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Juni 2016)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Es gibt da so einiges. Da muss man nicht erst nach Zug oder zum Pfannenstiel.
> Komm doch einfach mal mit uns mit. Meistens Mittwochabend oder wenn das Wetter da nicht mitspielt, Dienstag- oder Donnerstagabend. Treff so gegen sechs. Wenn dir das passt kann ich dir hier Bescheid geben.


Meinst Harakiri oder Höckler? Das ist für mich halt "Uetliberg". Oder woran dachtest Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patimech (26. Juni 2016)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Es gibt da so einiges. Da muss man nicht erst nach Zug oder zum Pfannenstiel.
> Komm doch einfach mal mit uns mit. Meistens Mittwochabend oder wenn das Wetter da nicht mitspielt, Dienstag- oder Donnerstagabend. Treff so gegen sechs. Wenn dir das passt kann ich dir hier Bescheid geben.


Ja ich bin gerne mal dabei um neue Trails zu entdecken.  Gib mir doch da bescheid wann und wo Ihr abmacht.


----------



## Night-Mare (29. Juni 2016)

flex89 schrieb:


> Bin eher nen Fan von technischen Trails aber werde mir das sicher demnächst mal angucken, wenn es ein bisschen trockener geworden ist.


Hoi Felix, technische Trails ist auch mein bevorzugtes Terrain. Solltest Dich uns wirklich mal anschliessen.



trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Meinst Harakiri oder Höckler? Das ist für mich halt "Uetliberg". Oder woran dachtest Du?



Naja, er schrieb vom Antennentrail, nicht vom Uetliberg. Aber die beiden wären schon mal gute Beispiele. Da hat's aber noch mehr... Sorry, da nicht alles so richtig erlaubt ist, poste ich das ungern hier öffentlich. Deshalb einfach mal mitkommen. 



patimech schrieb:


> Ja ich bin gerne mal dabei um neue Trails zu entdecken.  Gib mir doch da bescheid wann und wo Ihr abmacht.



Sorry, irgendwie hat mein Tapatalk Deine Nachricht nicht angezeigt. Ich war die letzten beiden Nachmittage unterwegs im Züri-Oberland und am Höhronen.
Heute 18.15 Uhr treffen sich die anderen am Bhf. Altstetten zu einer Trail-Tour über Gubrist, Altberg und Lägern.


----------



## patimech (29. Juni 2016)

Ja ich werde dabei sein FranhausHalle weis bescheid


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. Juni 2016)

Heisser Tipp für Masochisten: Die "Terza" von Tannenboden bzw. Seeben nach Unterterzen. Bei Nässe nur für wahre Achterbahnfans...


----------



## Night-Mare (1. Juli 2016)

Sommer! Endlich! Sonntag gibt es eine längere Tour, ca. 1500 hm hoch und anspruchsvolle Trails wieder runter. Wo ist noch offen, evtl. auch Tessin oder Wallis, je nach Wetterentwicklung.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Juli 2016)

Danke für die Info, aber ich wollte morgen unbedingt mal nach Laax und faul downhillen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Juli 2016)

Gibt es in Züri eigentlich auch Downhiller? War heute gefühlt der einzige mit ZH-Kennung in Laax und es war echt gut voll...


----------



## Night-Mare (3. Juli 2016)

Da bin ich absolut der falsche Ansprechpartner. Ich fahre immer hoch und runter...  
So auch morgen, nehme den Zug morgen Abend Viertel nach fünf nach Biberbrugg und fahre ein paar schöne Trails am Höhronen und Etzel. Dabei wird die Höhenmeterdifferenz sogar positiv sein...  Mitstreiter, die sowohl gut hoch als auch technisch runterkommen sind gerne willkommen.


----------



## caroka (11. September 2016)

Ich habe diese Woche noch Urlaub und würde gerne eine trailige Tour in der Umgebung machen. Hat jemand tagsüber Zeit?


----------



## flametop (12. September 2016)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Gibt es in Züri eigentlich auch Downhiller? War heute gefühlt der einzige mit ZH-Kennung in Laax und es war echt gut voll...



Mich zB 
Bin viel in bikeparks unterwegs...kannst dich gerne mal anschließen. 23.-25. bin ich in Livigno.


----------



## flametop (5. Oktober 2016)

Hat jemand Lust auf Lenzi oder Chur am Samstag und möchte sich mir anschliessen?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Oktober 2016)

Bin dieses und nächstes WE leider nicht da. War gerade letzten Samstag in Laax und Flims, war geil - mit den Jungs von Propain. Vielleicht Ende Oktober nochmal, je nach Wetter.


----------



## salzwasser (6. Oktober 2016)

bin ev. am Samstag in der Lenzi. Das Wetter scheint aber nicht so gut zu sein.

Wir werden aber nicht im Park fahren sondern irgendetwas bei Scalottas machen.


----------



## salzwasser (10. Oktober 2016)

wir haben am Samstag die 616 Route in der Lenzi gemacht. War wieder einmal top!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Oktober 2016)

flametop schrieb:


> Mich zB
> Bin viel in bikeparks unterwegs...kannst dich gerne mal anschließen. 23.-25. bin ich in Livigno.


Ich wollte diesen Samstag, sprich: morgen, nochmal los. Entweder Zugerberg oder Chur. Muss den DHler nehmen, mein Enduro ist grad werkstattreif...

Hat jmd Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Night-Mare (2. November 2016)

Morgen, Donnerstag, wollte ich nochmal den letzten schönen Tag vor der Regenfront nutzen. Tendenz geht gerade Richtung Westschweiz, Chasseral oder so. Jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R3ap3r (4. November 2016)

Hoi, ich will am Samstag nochmal los nachdem ich letzte Woche in Lenzerheide und Chur war bei dem klasse Wetter.
Denke Samstag Vormittag bis Mittag könnte man in Chur noch trocken runter brettern. Anderen Vorschlag ?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. November 2016)

Ich bin raus... morgen geht mein Flieger nach Sri Lanka. Ich komme erst im Dezember wieder, wenn hier hoffentlich schon viel Schnee liegt. Ciao


----------



## R3ap3r (4. November 2016)

Ich hasse dich


----------



## Trailgurke (9. November 2016)

Moin!

Macht eigentlich auch mal jemand ne Hausfrauenrunde? Konditionell bin ich eher Kategorie Rentner, hab mir erst vor zwei Wochen ein Enduro gekauft und habe mich vorher nur von der Gondel hochtransportieren lassen  Und Ütliberg ist auf die Dauer halt wirklich einfach zu fad. 

Gibt's hier nix wo man mal 20-30km fahren kann und nicht nur einen Anstieg und eine Abfahrt hat?!

En Gruss,
Jules


----------



## FrankausHalle (10. November 2016)

Du möchtest also mit deinem neuen Enduro 30km im Flachen fahren? 

*Scherz

Ja, solch eine von dir gewünschte Runde gäbe es. Mehrere sogar.


----------



## Night-Mare (19. November 2016)

Trailgurke schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Macht eigentlich auch mal jemand ne Hausfrauenrunde? Konditionell bin ich eher Kategorie Rentner, hab mir erst vor zwei Wochen ein Enduro gekauft und habe mich vorher nur von der Gondel hochtransportieren lassen  Und Ütliberg ist auf die Dauer halt wirklich einfach zu fad.
> 
> ...


Was Frank sagen wollte: Komm einfach mal mit. zB nächsten Mittwoch, wenn das Wetter endlich mal wieder als solches bezeichnet werden kann. Wir fahren im Normalfall Mittwochabend ab sechs immer eine Runde.


----------



## flametop (29. November 2016)

Werde am Wochenende nochmal nach Chur fahren. Will jemand mit?


----------



## FrankausHalle (30. November 2016)

Chur Bikepark?


----------



## flametop (30. November 2016)

Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. Dezember 2016)

Meine Eltern sind das ganze WE zu Besuch, sonst wäre ich garantiert dabei gewesen...


----------



## Night-Mare (9. März 2017)

Mal den Thread wieder hoch holen... Ja, wir leben noch und nein - nix Winterpause! 
Es wird fleissig getreten: Wie immer (oder meistens) Mittwochabend am Uetliberg und am Wochenende.
Den ganzen Winter durch!


----------



## salzwasser (10. März 2017)

Sonntag Nachmittag bin ich zu 95 % auf der Lägern Hochwacht.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. März 2017)

Hmmm. Da nehme ich mich aus, Night-Mare. War diesen Winter nur wenig auf dem Radl. Dafür mehr im Schnee. 

Nächstes WE (18.3.) will ich nach Finale Ligure. 

Schönen Gruss und schönes WE!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. März 2017)

*Was vom Samstag übrig blieb:*


----------



## FrankausHalle (14. März 2017)

Max...	M O U N T A I N B I K E !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. März 2017)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Max...	M O U N T A I N B I K E !!!


Ich bin halt nicht so eindimensional... 

Bis gleich am Triemli!


----------



## Awesom-O (24. April 2017)

Hi allezusammen! Ich bin letzten Monat aus den USA ins schöne Zürich gezogen und bin auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten. Bin lieber bergab als bergauf unterwegs. Fahr gerne Trails of S2/S3 Niveau. Bin noch ein wenig im Wintermodus aber man tut was man kann. Würde mich freuen wenn ich mich mal auf ner Tour anschließen kann!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. April 2017)

Awesom-O schrieb:


> Hi allezusammen! Ich bin letzten Monat aus den USA ins schöne Zürich gezogen und bin auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten. Bin lieber bergab als bergauf unterwegs. Fahr gerne Trails of S2/S3 Niveau. Bin noch ein wenig im Wintermodus aber man tut was man kann. Würde mich freuen wenn ich mich mal auf ner Tour anschließen kann!


Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch, da gibt es ein paar Hundert in Zürich...  

Schau mal nach "Züritrails" im Web und auf FB. Grundsätzlich ist bei schönem Wetter unter der Woche abends am Uetliberg immer gut was los. WE sowieso, aber fürs WE gibt´s dann doch bessere Spots...


----------



## Night-Mare (2. Mai 2017)

Awesom-O schrieb:


> Hi allezusammen! Ich bin letzten Monat aus den USA ins schöne Zürich gezogen und bin auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten. Bin lieber bergab als bergauf unterwegs. Fahr gerne Trails of S2/S3 Niveau. Bin noch ein wenig im Wintermodus aber man tut was man kann. Würde mich freuen wenn ich mich mal auf ner Tour anschließen kann!



Wenn Du mir per PN deine Nummer schickst, kann ich Dich in unserer WhatsApp-Gruppe aufnehmen, dann bist Du immer Up-to-Date was wir machen. Wir fahren einmal die Woche (meist Mittwoch) am Feierabend (gegen sechs) und ich bin auch am Weekend viel unterwegs.


----------



## Night-Mare (26. Oktober 2017)

Mal den Thread wieder auf Seite 1 holen...


----------



## Night-Mare (7. August 2018)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Mal den Thread wieder auf Seite 1 holen...



Und nochmal - ja, es gibt uns, nach wie vor, jede Woche (mehr oder weniger...)


----------



## FrankausHalle (9. August 2018)

Uh... sehr gut Idee, auch diesen Kanal mal wieder zu forcieren. WhatsApp kann nicht alles übernehmen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. August 2018)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Uh... sehr gut Idee, auch diesen Kanal mal wieder zu forcieren. WhatsApp kann nicht alles übernehmen.


I hear the crickets applauding....


----------



## ryan.raffi (9. August 2018)

Sali zeme

Ich komme aus dem Limmattal (Altberg ist mein Haushügel) und bin auf der Suche nach Leuten die tendenziell Enduro/ bergab orientiert sind.
Wäre toll wenn sich etwas ergeben würde, oder man sich mal einer Runde anschliessen könnte.

Gruess Raffi


----------



## FrankausHalle (9. August 2018)

Hey Raffi, klar, gerne.
Ich schreib mal ne PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (30. Oktober 2018)

Bergeziege schrieb:


> Hoi zusammen, ich wohne am Zürichsee in Richtung Raperswill.
> Bin Mitte Ende 30 und möchte sobald meine Verletzung am Sprunggelenk verheilt ist mit Mountainbiken anfangen.
> Neues Velo steht im Wohnzimmer
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch Anschluss zu Gleichgesinnten die mit einem Anfänger fahren würden.
> ...



Züritrails vielleicht?


----------



## Bergeziege (30. Oktober 2018)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Züritrails vielleicht?



Kannst du die Empfehlen?


----------



## Night-Mare (9. Mai 2019)

Thread mal wieder nach oben holen... Wir sind noch immer aktuell - und regelmässig unterwegs.


----------



## senfbrot (9. Mai 2019)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Thread mal wieder nach oben holen... Wir sind noch immer aktuell - und regelmässig unterwegs.



..wo seid ihr denn so unterwegs immer?


----------



## Night-Mare (10. Mai 2019)

senfbrot schrieb:


> ..wo seid ihr denn so unterwegs immer?



Das variiert je nach individuellem zeitlichen Budget. Oft einfach schnell auf den Üezgi oder Züriberg. Ich fahre auch oft Lägern, dazu auch gerne mal hinter zum Albispass oder, wenn es länger hell ist früher raus aus dem Geschäft und per S-Bahn auch mal zum Höhronen oder Bachtel am späteren Nachmittag.


----------



## senfbrot (10. Mai 2019)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Das variiert je nach individuellem zeitlichen Budget. Oft einfach schnell auf den Üezgi oder Züriberg. Ich fahre auch oft Lägern, dazu auch gerne mal hinter zum Albispass oder, wenn es länger hell ist früher raus aus dem Geschäft und per S-Bahn auch mal zum Höhronen oder Bachtel am späteren Nachmittag.



Uezgi und Züriberg mach ich auch gern am Feierabend oder am WE wenn wenig Zeit.

Sind Höhronen und Bachtel für Leute wie mich die (wie wahrscheinlich fast alle hier) mehr Spass bei der Ab- als der Auf- und Geradeausfahrt haben zu empfehlen? ..sprich: hats lustige Abfahrten da? 

Lägern wurde mir auch schon mal empfohlen - ich sehe grade ich habe noch einiges auf der ToRide Liste hier im Umland


----------



## Night-Mare (10. Mai 2019)

senfbrot schrieb:


> Sind Höhronen und Bachtel für Leute wie mich die (wie wahrscheinlich fast alle hier) mehr Spass bei der Ab- als der Auf- und Geradeausfahrt haben zu empfehlen? ..sprich: hats lustige Abfahrten da?



JA. Komm einfach mal mit. Wir machen kein CC.


----------



## Streckenchef (13. Januar 2020)

Hallo allerseites... lebt der Thread hier noch? ich such gerade ein paar leute die genauso trailsüchtig sind wie ich...


----------



## Night-Mare (13. Januar 2020)

Ja, der Thread lebt noch. Wir auch...  Momentan scheint nur unter der Woche das Motivationslevel den Temperaturen zu entsprechen, diverse Schnupfen etc. tun ihr übriges. Aber normalerweise sind wir schon einmal die Woche nach der Arbeit unterwegs. Meist (aber nicht zwingend) am Mittwochabend. Woher bist Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOX (13. Januar 2020)

Ich muss auch mal hallo sagen ?
Ich fahre zur Zeit immer am Mittwoch über Mittag von 11:30 - 13:00 Uhr.
Welche Uhrzeit ist denn der Abend-Treff? 
An der Schranke Triemli?

Grüsse


----------



## Night-Mare (14. Januar 2020)

Hallo zurück. Wir treffen uns meist so gegen 18.30 Uhr. Wie gesagt, nicht zwangsläufig jeden Mittwoch. Diese Woche scheint nix zu laufen. Ich war am Wochenende zwei Tage im Tessin, das reicht mir, die Hälfte ist erkältet... 

Wir haben eine Whatsapp Gruppe. Wenn Ihr mir Eure Telefonnummer per PN sendet nehme ich Euch gerne mit rein. Da schreiben wir Zeit und Treffpunkt meist so einen Tag vorher rein.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (31. Januar 2020)

hallo @Night-Mare 
du scheinst ja ziemlich aktiv zu sein im ZH Revier
darum meine Frage an dich
gibt es die Parkmassaker noch in Zürich ?
hab vor Jahren ein paar mal an diesem Kriterium teilgenommen
Gruss aus dem wilden Osten


----------



## Night-Mare (31. Januar 2020)

bikespammer schrieb:


> hallo @Night-Mare
> du scheinst ja ziemlich aktiv zu sein im ZH Revier
> darum meine Frage an dich
> gibt es die Parkmassaker noch in Zürich ?
> ...



Sorry, da kann ich leider nix zu sagen... Kenn ich nicht.


----------



## Night-Mare (20. Juli 2021)

Thread mal wieder hoch holen... Es gibt uns noch.


----------



## nobss (18. September 2022)

Bestandes- und Bedarfserhebung zu Mountainbike-Infrastruktur im Kanton Zürich  





						Microsoft Forms
					






					forms.office.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streckenchef (19. September 2022)

lieber nicht. Sonst kriegen wir nur noch mehr kindergarten flow trails...


----------

